# Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread***



## Snade (6. März 2008)

*Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Da es jetz schon den wakü und den luftkühl ***Bilderthread*** gibt eröffne
ich jetz den eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread*** 
POSTET Bilder was das zeug hält!!!!!


----------



## Adrenalize (6. März 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

An und für sich gibts da doch schon http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=5902

Wenn jemand ne Kompressorkühlung hat, könnte er ja da mit rein, werden eh die wenigsten sein. die meisten haben ja ihre Pots oder wie die Dinger heißen.


----------



## Homer (7. März 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

ich glaub er meint nicht nur Pots und KompressorKühlung sonder auch waterchiller usw..


----------



## StellaNor (7. März 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Custom made Single Stage by LittleDevil 0,25PS - -32,7°C @ ~250W




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -HwX- bl1zZ (16. März 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine NL11F **.
Sie war vorher schwarz, hab mich dann aber entschieden Carbontape draufzumachen.

Gruß
Dennis


----------



## Hyperhorn (22. März 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Im Dice/LN2-Container-Thread geht es eher um Konzept und Aufbau der Container, hier um interessante Bilder und andere subzero-Kühllösungen.

Ganz wichtig: Die Bilder Nr. 2 und 4 wurden für die Fotos/ aus Interesse ohne Isolierung erstellt, isoliert bei einer Session *IMMER* auch den unteren Teil des Pots! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StellaNor (22. März 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****



Hyperhorn schrieb:


> Ganz wichtig: Die Bilder Nr. 2 und 4 wurden für die Fotos/ aus Interesse ohne Isolierung erstellt, isoliert bei einer Session *IMMER* auch den unteren Teil des Pots!


So so - für die Bilder ^^ Gute Umschreibung für "Ich habs vergessen"

Back to Business - Schöne Bilder, hab ich mal wieder Lust drauf.


----------



## Homer (23. März 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

@Hyperhorn
 ist das dice oder LN²


----------



## Kovsk (23. März 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

DICE. Beim DICE kühlen, macht man immer zur besseren Wärmeübertragung Isopropanol o.ä. dazu.


----------



## Patrickclouds (24. März 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hyperhorn (24. März 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

@StellaNor: Erwischt^^  Im Ernst: Ich wollte testen, ob sich das OC-Verhalten ohne Isolation besser verhält. Die Kondensatoren wurden recht heiß und ich hatte nach CPU-Wechsel(n) zum Teile extreme Schwierigkeiten beim Booten. 
@Homer: Kovsk hat es erfasst...
@Patrickclouds: Wenn du magst, darfst du gerne auch noch deine Container hier präsentieren: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=5902


----------



## KvD (7. April 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exa (7. April 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****



Patrickclouds schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sieht so die ln2.0 kühlung aus??? wenn ja, mehr davon!!!!


----------



## KvD (7. April 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

quatsch, das ist nen chiller


----------



## der8auer (7. April 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Schöne Pics @ KvD


----------



## Patrickclouds (7. April 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

das wär natürlich mal ein versuch wert. einen wasserkühler für ln2 benutzen.
ich glaub ich bin mal im keller basteln


----------



## KvD (7. April 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

was meinste wie der 8179,89 mhz P4 gekühlt wurde?


----------



## schneiderbernd (7. April 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

hier mal ein paar Bilder...meines IFX-14


----------



## der8auer (7. April 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Wort wörtlich cool  

Wie schauts mit Ergebnissen aus?


----------



## exa (7. April 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

@schneiderbernd und warum hst du das gemacht??? just for fun oder was???


----------



## schneiderbernd (7. April 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****



exa schrieb:


> @schneiderbernd und warum hst du das gemacht??? just for fun oder was???


was habe ich gemacht??


----------



## exa (7. April 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

na deinen ifx-14 vereist...


----------



## Patrickclouds (7. April 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

hab mich mal an einem wasserkühler pot versucht. ist wie man sieht noch nicht ganz fertig. genutzt werden soll der für boards, welche keine löcher zur montage besitzen und man auf eine nasenhalterung zurückgreifen muss.

am ende ist mir leider aufgefallen, dass der kühlerboden mit dem wasserkühler zu dick ist um die nasenhalterung festmachen zu können. von daher muss ich mir da noch was einfallen lassen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie man sieht passt der pot nur ohne den wasserkühler. wäre zwar auch eine idee, aber ich möchte dann doch lieber etwas mehr ln2 über der cpu haben. die röhrchen allein wäre etwas wenig.


----------



## exa (7. April 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

geile aktion!!!


----------



## StellaNor (7. April 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

@ patrickclouds - schaut interessant aus


----------



## KvD (7. April 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

die frage ist halr welche Pumpe LN aushält...


----------



## Patrickclouds (7. April 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****



KvD schrieb:


> die frage ist halr welche Pumpe LN aushält...



wieso pumpe? das ist ein pot


----------



## schneiderbernd (7. April 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****



exa schrieb:


> na deinen ifx-14 vereist...


ach das war klar gaudi bei einer session! Sieht doch cool aus!


----------



## der8auer (7. April 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****



Patrickclouds schrieb:


> wieso pumpe? das ist ein pot


 
Geiles teil


----------



## Patrickclouds (11. April 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

fertig 

hab jetzt mal zwei wasserkühler pötte gebaut.
einmal mit 5x8mm rohre a 5cm und einmal ein rohr, wo man das ln2 oder dice direct in den wasserkühlerboden kippt.
die halterung hat auf der unterseite eine kleine vertiefung, damit ich noch 2mm näher ans board komme mit der halterung.

heir die bilder des seltsamen gebildes :dance:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moc (12. April 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Hammer Patrick!
Hast du mittlerweile mal mit LN2 gebencht  ?


----------



## Patrickclouds (12. April 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

ln2 kommt denke ich auf der session bei august. vorher kann ich nur benchen wenn ich nen eigenes dewar bekomme


----------



## moc (12. April 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Bist du auf der Suche? Bei Ebay ging vorgestern ein 30l Dewar mit LCD (und Druckanlage afaik) für 211 weg. Bei August wirds geil  .


----------



## Patrickclouds (12. April 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

ja nach den dewaren schauen wir hier auch. allerdings wollen wir wenns geht noch ne hebeanlage dazu haben 
wir werden sehn, aber das 30l teil ist heiß und sollte ausreichen


----------



## moc (12. April 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

wir= Du und Dennis?
Hebeanlage??


----------



## Patrickclouds (12. April 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

und donbanana
abzapf vorrichtung die direkt in den pot das ln2 führt. durch umfüllen verpufft ja sonst auch immer was.


----------



## Patrickclouds (14. April 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

vielen dank an oliver für den tollen newseintrag 

passend dazu gibt es auch noch bilder vom montierten pot. die 3-nasenhalterung macht sich wirklich gut für boards ohne befestigungslöcher (sockel 7, sockel 370, sockel a) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oliver (14. April 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Patrick, du hast eindeutig zu viel Zeit


----------



## exa (14. April 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

wo is mein name, ich halte die patente auf diese konstruktion^^


----------



## Patrickclouds (14. April 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Patrick, du hast eindeutig zu viel Zeit



alles eine frage des managements


----------



## Oliver (14. April 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Du könntest mal wieder was benchen  und zwar fürs PCGH-Hwbot-Team 

Mit alter Hardware kann man auch Punkte holen, hehe


----------



## Kovsk (15. April 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Nene Oli, der ist uns  Wenn das HWBot-Team hier früher schon so aktiv gewesen wöre, würde ich heute bei euch sein...


----------



## Oliver (15. April 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Wusste gar nicht, dass Patrick für Royalhardware bencht 

Und wenn niemand die Initiative startet, das Team voran zu bringen, tut sicha uch nichts. Den Job hättest du genauso gut übernehmen können, anstatt dich über alles zu beschweren 

Patrick, du bekommst auch nen Keks, wie in guten, alten Team_Germany-Zeiten ^_^

So genug Offtopic, wieder mehr Bilder bitte 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KvD (16. April 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

mit uns dürfte er aber eher AF meinen^^

schönes Pic


----------



## Saturas (16. April 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Ich weiß immernoch nich so recht, ob ich mein Geld für ne Kokü oder nen DICE Pot sparen soll  ...


----------



## Hyperhorn (16. April 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****



Saturas schrieb:


> Ich weiß immernoch nich so recht, ob ich mein Geld für ne Kokü oder nen DICE Pot sparen soll  ...


Die Entscheidung hängt auch etwas von der Art der Kokü/ des Pots ab. Bei gebrauchter LS vs. F1 EE könnte ich mich schnell entscheiden. 
Falls dir ein guter günstiger Voll Alu-Pot vorschwebt, hätte ich momentan einen Tip.


----------



## Kovsk (16. April 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Der F1 EE ist aber eher ein LN Pot  Und für nen guten DICE-Pot muss man garnet so viel ausgeben.... ich kenne neue Pots von Otterauge für kanpp 100, und die sind ech geil.


----------



## Hyperhorn (16. April 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

...und performt auch unter Dice ganz brauchbar, aber darum habe ich den nicht genannt: F1 EE deshalb, weil der so _ungefähr_ in den Preisbereich einer Kokü kommt... 
Einen Dice Pot kann man ja eigentlich auch als Schüler mit wenig Taschengeld quasi nebenbei kaufen, selbst eine gebrauchte Kokü nicht unbedingt. Daher hat mich Saturas etwas irritiert, die Sparsumme ist doch eine ganz andere.
Aber wie Oli schon sagte: 





> So genug Offtopic, wieder mehr Bilder bitte


----------



## der8auer (16. April 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> So genug Offtopic, wieder mehr Bilder bitte


 
Genau 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## u22 (22. April 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Bilder meiner letzten Benchsession.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kovsk (27. April 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Ne schöne Eislandschaft(mit Absicht erstellt )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und vereiste RAMs(ebenfalls mit Absicht erstellt)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L0cke (28. April 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

meine Bong Wakü in Skitze, wenn ich ein Foto machen wollte müsste ich erst mal die Ganze Verkleidung abmachen oO.

momentan laufen 3 Pc`s dran

Bei Fragen stehe ich gerne zu Verfügung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 und nochmal in größer  
http://www.abload.de/img/bomgkhlungu70.bmp


----------



## maaaaatze (28. April 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Ich kann auf dem Bilder leider nichts erkennen. Die Schrift verzerrt bei mir total, auch in der Größeren Ansicht.


----------



## L0cke (28. April 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****



maaaaatze schrieb:


> Ich kann auf dem Bilder leider nichts erkennen. Die Schrift verzerrt bei mir total, auch in der Größeren Ansicht.


 OO bei mir auch, werds morgen beheben


----------



## Dr.House (29. April 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Und was bringt das ganze bei den Temps ? Kommt das Wasser unter Raumtemperatur ? Hast du wirklich 3 x Laing eingebaut ?   Kannst du denn doch nicht ein Foto von der Anlage von außen machen ? 


Danke


----------



## maaaaatze (29. April 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Normal sollte man damit unter Raumtemp kommen so weit ich weiß.


----------



## exa (29. April 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

und wie bitte??? das is ein abgeschlossenes system soweit ich sehe da gehts bis auf raumtemp und dann is ende, wenn man unter raumtemp will muss man zusätzlich energie entziehen, was nur durch AKTIVE kühlelemente möglich ist (peltier, kompressor...)


----------



## DanielX (29. April 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****



exa schrieb:


> und wie bitte??? das is ein abgeschlossenes system soweit ich sehe da gehts bis auf raumtemp und dann is ende, wenn man unter raumtemp will muss man zusätzlich energie entziehen, was nur durch AKTIVE kühlelemente möglich ist (peltier, kompressor...)


Würde ich auch so sehen, da man mit der Raumluft zum kühlen ja schlecht unter besagte kommen kann.


----------



## L0cke (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****



Dr.House schrieb:


> Und was bringt das ganze bei den Temps ? Kommt das Wasser unter Raumtemperatur ? Hast du wirklich 3 x Laing eingebaut ?   Kannst du denn doch nicht ein Foto von der Anlage von außen machen ?
> Danke




ja kommt 3-5°C unter Raumstemperatur und es sind wirklich 3 Laings verbaut, wobei die Letzte eigentlich überflüssig ist  ist nur eine Reine Vorsichtsmaßnahme,
hatte nur etwas schiss das der Autoradioator zu viel Wiederstand hat.
Pics mach ich am Wee, da bin ich endlich wieder daheim, aber auser holz und ein paar schlitzen sieht man nichts auf den Bildern.




exa schrieb:


> und wie bitte??? das is ein abgeschlossenes system soweit ich sehe da gehts bis auf raumtemp und dann is ende, wenn man unter raumtemp will muss man zusätzlich energie entziehen, was nur durch AKTIVE kühlelemente möglich ist (peltier, kompressor...)



Es geht drunter, erstens ist es sozusagen in einem Schrank (gedämmt) und dort ist es ja schon mal kälter als im Raum und zweitens kennst du doch bestimmt den Effekt das du an heißen Tagen schwitzt so ungefähr funst das auch, durch Verdunstung wird dein Körper gekühlt, nur werden in diesem fall die Wassertropfen durch einen Luftstrom gekühlt .


----------



## GoZoU (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Stichwort Enthalpie 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Sebastian84 (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Hallo Leute,
nachdem das LN2 letztens auf der Dice Session bisschen in der Hindergrund gerückt war, habe ich mich damit gestern Nachmittag nochmal beschäftigt. Muss ehrlich sagen, geiles Zeuch
Gleich nach der Nachtschicht nach Gera gefahren, 15KG Dice und 10Kg LN2 abgehohlt.

gegen 15 Uhr angefangen
erstmal mit Dice runterkühlen, Rechner anschmeißen und mit 4500Mhz ab ins Windows
war überrascht das Rivatuner und gpuz die negativen Temperaturen angezeigen
GPU vMod an und knapp unter die OVP auf 1495mV eingestellt
Karte lüppt mit 1015/2322/1100 bei ca. -25°C unter Last



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



20Uhr auf LN2 umgestellt und gegen Mitternacht abgebaut



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Potiso nicht ganz iO wie oben zu sehen ist, selbst die CPU Iso ist durchgefroren, Dicerest im Teich versenkt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LN2 Video : imagehoster24.de - Kostenlos Bilder hosten / hochladen, Img hosting, Bilderhost

Ergebnisse stehen im hwbot : hwbot.org - -seb-'s benchmark profile
CPU ging im 01,03,05 bis 5440Mhz bei 1,84V und 5500Mhz im AM3
3DM06 nur 5200

MfG
Seb


----------



## McZonk (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Super Pics Seb. Bekommt an wirklich wieder Lust es krachen zu lassen - Bitte Pics vom nackten GPU Pot


----------



## Sebastian84 (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

der rechte für die GTS, die anderen beiden werden/sind 3870X2 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patrickclouds (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

beim awardfabrik team gabs heute von dir ne richtige ergebnis welle 

so sahs bei mir heute aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## |L1n3 (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Autsch ... war dasn P III oder nen IIer ? oder nen XEON ^^
Naja aber ich denke was auch immer... er WAR (und IST nicht ^^)


----------



## Haxti (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****



|L1n3 schrieb:


> Autsch ... war dasn P III oder nen IIer ? oder nen XEON ^^
> Naja aber ich denke was auch immer... er WAR (und IST nicht ^^)



ich würd sagen PII weil slot...

Ich war früher immer überzeugt, einen P3 zu haben aber der war im slot und afaik gabs sowas nich... 450 MHz

achja: ich hab nochn p3-750 hier liegen aber nur mim asus cuv4x oder so... macht glaub ich keine vcore erhöhung mit aber was goil ist: Kühler ist kleiner als der on meinem Asrock auf der NB


----------



## |L1n3 (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Also ich hab hier 
2* Coppermine PIII 700Mhz für Slot 1 (Passivkühler)
und 
2* Katmai PIII 500Mhz für Slot 1 (Aktive Kühlung)

von daher is das nich so klar ob PII oder PIII


----------



## darkniz (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Ich würde sagen, dass es ein Pentium 3 Katmai mit 500 MHz ist.


----------



## Patrickclouds (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

darkniz hats erraten 

und natürlich funktioniert der noch 
es muss nur kalt bleiben, dann gibts auch kein wasser


----------



## |L1n3 (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

hätt ich nich die nerven für .. selbst bei so ner CPU 
Hast du damit eigentlich auch was erreicht ? Ich mein FSB-mäßig kommst mit den damaligen Boards doch nur bis 133Mhz oder nich ? Das wären grade mal 165 Mhz mehr als normal , womit man sicher keine rekorde holt


----------



## Patrickclouds (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

hwbot.org - Pentium 3 500Mhz Katmai specifications and performance analysis.

wie man sieht hab ich in allen benchmarks den WR 

es gibt slot1 boards wie das asus p3b-f welches 150mhz fsb macht. allerdings kann man nur vorgegebene fsb werte auswählen (150,140,133,124,120,.....,66).
die boards von abit erlauben einem sogar bis 200mhz den fsb in 1er schritten zu wählen.


----------



## cami (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

N1n1n1
saubere Arbeit ^^
mfg cami


----------



## Sebastian84 (2. August 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Hallo, 
bissel was neues von heute. E8600, Club3D 4850 CF auf dem Blackops und die Mushkin Rams



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


CPU erst Dice später LN



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mit einem anderen Teiler wollte das Board überhaupt nicht starten, egal was für Timings, das hat was etwas an der Performance genagt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
Seb


----------



## der8auer (2. August 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Schöne Bilder und nette Ergebnisse 

Wunder mich nur etwas, dass ich mit einem E8300 @ ~4900MHz und 2x 8800GTS 512MB 780/1080MHz @ Stock cooling beim 3DMark01 99340 Punkte gemacht habe. Nur mein RAM war schneller.

hwbot.org - der8auer's 3Dmark 2001 score


----------



## Sebastian84 (2. August 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Keine Ahnung, zum schluss ist sogar der Am3 Score immer weniger geworden. Vieleicht wirkt der hohe FSB/Ramtakt Wunder.


----------



## RomeoJ (2. August 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Hammerergebniss....1,248V bei 5 Ghz...lool..ich denke ich muss noch viel lernen...

Gute Arbeit...


----------



## DanielX (2. August 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Zu der Spannung die 1,248V sind doch von CPU-Z falsch ausgelesen oder ?


----------



## memphis@Mg (2. August 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

ja will i auch mal wissen die spannung NO never!


----------



## Sebastian84 (3. August 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Hallo,
jupp, cpuz liest die vcore falsch aus. Ich glaube es waren 1,77V eingestellt.
Heute wollte ich Superpi und Co. benchen und zum ersten mal die NB im Minusgradbereich für max FSB testen. Da der NB Pot vom Blackops nicht passt weil der CPU Pot im weg ist, musste eine Klopapierrolle herhalten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit Dice gefüllt, ohne Isoprop. hatte der Kühler ca. 15 bis 20°C was für die folgenden Ergebnisse reichte, 
CPU hatte real 1,9V, bei wPrime 1024MB Screen vergessen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bei 6Ghz lagen knapp 2V an dafür lief die CPU im Windows noch bei -140°C und im load waren sogar -150°C ohne cooldbug drinn



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Max FSB konnt ich sein lassen da die Heatpipe bis hoch zum Spawakühler und runter zur SB gefroren ist. Dort hat sich dann extem viel Kondenswasser gebildet.
Bilder von Demontage



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
Seb


----------



## u22 (10. August 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Hi

Am Freitag war bei mir wieder mal ne kleine Dice Session. Hier paar Bilder:

Hardware:

E8600
Biostar TP45HP
2xHD4870
2x 1GB Cellshock PC8000
1000W BeQuiet




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ergebnisse:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.House (10. August 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

@  U22

Tolle Ergebnisse. 

Hast du nicht 3DMark06 und Vantage gebencht ? Auch wenn die mit nem Quad besser laufen,aber die 6 GHz Dual Core  tun es auch.

Was machen die 4870 an Core unter Dice ?  Auch mit Voltmod ? 


Grüße House


----------



## u22 (10. August 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

3DMark06 und Vantage habe ich nicht gebencht. Komme ich nicht an die Ergebnisse mit Quad ran.

Und für den 06er komme ich mit dem E8600 unter Dice auch nur auf knapp 5,5GHz.


Die HD4870 macht ohne vmod unter Dice bis zu 940 GPU mit.


----------



## Dr.House (10. August 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Was sind das für Pot`s für die 4870 ?  Otterderivate ? 

940 sing super. Meine macht unter Wakü schon 890.  Gibt es noc keine Voltmods für die Karte . Hab schon mal 1 GHz +  gesehen ohne mod glaube ich.

Klar kommt man nicht bei 06 an einem QX9650 ran aber interessant wäre es allemal. 

Grüße


----------



## u22 (14. August 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****



Dr.House schrieb:


> Was sind das für Pot`s für die 4870 ?  Otterderivate ?
> 
> 940 sing super. Meine macht unter Wakü schon 890.  Gibt es noc keine Voltmods für die Karte . Hab schon mal 1 GHz +  gesehen ohne mod glaube ich.
> 
> ...




Sind LittleDevil Pot´s


Volt Mods gibts für die Karte.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (14. August 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Der Pot gehört mir & Crashstyle.
Begutachtet Otti's Werk :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch 2 große Bilder:
Klich#1 Klick#2


----------



## RomeoJ (15. August 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Na dann geh mal auf Rekord Jagd...


----------



## der8auer (15. August 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Ottis Pötter sind einfach die geilsten  

Armaflex kommt auch bald


----------



## Sebastian84 (16. August 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Hi, bissel Bench Action von gestern Nachmittag. Hab erstma den E7200 genommen um das neu Board kennen zu lernen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cpuz - 5418Mhz - hwbot.org - -seb-'s CPU-Z score
1M - 9.83 - hwbot.org - -seb-'s SuperPi score
32M 9,17.130 - hwbot.org - -seb-'s SuperPi 32m score <--momentan Platz 1 
pifast - 19.25 - hwbot.org - -seb-'s PiFast score
wprime 32M - 17.20 - hwbot.org - -seb-'s wPrime 32m score
wprime 1024M - 550.296 - hwbot.org - -seb-'s wPrime 1024m score warum wprime so langsam ist weis ich noch nicht

MfG
Seb


----------



## u22 (16. August 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

welches OS benutzt du für wprime?


----------



## Sebastian84 (16. August 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

war winxp sp1

PS: soll das an der version liegen, heute erst im hwbot gesen das sie anderen v1.55 haben?


----------



## u22 (16. August 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

ne nimm mal vista oder server08, wirst sehen das sind welten ^^ 

Alles für AF HWBot 

musst eh v1.55 nehmen, alles andere wird geblockt/gelöscht,siehe regeln


----------



## Sebastian84 (16. August 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

ok, big thx ich test ma
hab eh noch etwas LN, mein kleiner Lagerbehälter will einfach nicht leer werden, ist immer noch etwas seit der AOCT drinn


----------



## u22 (25. August 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

@ $Lil Phil$: den gleichen Pot habe ich jetzt auch, schönes Ding 

Da können meine 2 anderen jetzt weg.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (25. August 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****



u22 schrieb:


> @ $Lil Phil$: den gleichen Pot habe ich jetzt auch, schönes Ding



Hehe
Hab das Ding noch nicht getestet, kommt aber im September auf jeden Fall


----------



## der8auer (19. September 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Habe gerade Post bekommen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2x Voltcraft K102 Thermometer
6x K-Temp-Fühler
3x Kupferblock (30x40x121mm) 
6x Edelstahlblech (70x70x1,5mm) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werde mir daraus GPU-Pötter machen für meine aktuellen 8800GTS 512MB und für später um 9800GTX+ Triple-SLI zu benchen


----------



## Patrickclouds (24. September 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rabit (25. September 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

@ Patrickclouds

Ich bin fasziniert!

Du muss ja einiges anwerfen bevor du den Powerbutton deines Pc´s betätigst!

Also um Spiele zu Spielen braucht man nicht die Geräte die Du zum Kühlen brauchst oder??

Und eins noch deine Wasserkühlung wird zusätzlich nochmal runtergekühlt?

Also Kuhlschrankprinziip?

Wozu machst Du das alles ? Benchen??


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (25. September 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Das ist wohl nicht für den Alltag 

Ist das hinten ne Kaskade?


----------



## Fransen (25. September 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****



$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Ist das hinten ne Kaskade?



Habe ich mich auch gerade gefragt.

-->>Endlich mal wieder frische BIlder.


----------



## Patrickclouds (26. September 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

ja das große da hinten ist eine zweistufige kaskade. im vergleich dazu rechts eine kleine singlestage mit nl11f.

eine wasserkühlung bzw ein chiller der den wakü kreislauf kühlt macht für mich keinen sinn. dann lieber alles direkt mit kokü kühlen.


----------



## Fifadoc (26. September 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

nice bilder.
bin vorallem fasziniert von diesem 2m schlauch, den deine Kaskade hat. echt praktisch. Da kannste in einer Halle die Kaskade in die mitte stellen und alle Benchtables schön drumherum


----------



## der8auer (27. September 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Echt ein sehr schickes Teil  

Kühlst du die NB auch per KoKü? o.0


----------



## Patrickclouds (27. September 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

ja, scheint aber nix zu bringen


----------



## CrashStyle (27. September 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

@Patrickclouds

Sehr schicke Bilder! Weiter so.


----------



## der8auer (27. September 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****



Patrickclouds schrieb:


> ja, scheint aber nix zu bringen



XD schon übel. Hab ich bis jetzt auch noch nie gesehen


----------



## kabinenbrunser (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

@Patrickclouds

hast du die Anlagen selber gebaut? ich bau grad ne KOKÜ aber in einem kleineren maßstab damit ichs ins gehäuse bekomm... is also für den dauergebrauch bestimmt  ob nun ein 160w kompressor oder eine 2. graka drin is macht in der stromrechnung keinen unterschied


----------



## Shibi (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Habe mir gedacht, schaue ich doch auch mal hier rein aber irgendwie denke ich jetzt nurnoch: Freaks! 
Das was hier so alles gezeigt wird würde ich mir nie antun, da bleibe ich lieber bei meiner bescheidenen Luftkühlung. 

Trotzdem ein paar schöne Bilder hier. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## SoF (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

hab heute mein zickiges tp45hp mal mit dice nb kühlung ausgestattet, hat aber nix gebracht  mein erstes brett war besser mit dem zweiten ging nicht wirklich was


----------



## rabit (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Was hast du denn so erreicht?


----------



## SoF (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

nix wirklich brauchbares - board hatte ich schon paarmal mit cpu unter dice, da gingen an die 5700, allerdings wird es extrem instabil bei hohem fsb. wollt heut einfach mal sehen ob es an der nb liegt, ging aber auch nicht höher als 600 FSB


----------



## Dr.House (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Hab bei meinem TPower letztens Dice auf die NB drauf gehauen ,aber war kein Unterschied zu merken.

Mein C2D 8500 hab ich auf 5,5 Ghz für 3DMark und 5,55GHz für AM3 gekriegt.

Sonst FSB 615-620 stabil.  Ab da instabil,weiß nicht ob Board oder CPU.

Das Board ist einfach nur geil für Quads - FSB 512 beim Q6600 .
Vali mit 533.   Unter LN2 macht der Quad bestimmt auch FSB 520 stabil.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BMW M-Power (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Die Fotos kenn ich doch irgendwo her


----------



## ThugAngel87 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

auch wenns nich grad zum thema passt 

für mich wäre das nichts.
aber einige hier haben es echt mal geil drauf.
was ihr euch alles baut.
dagegen is MCGyver nen schei...haufen 

ich bleib bei den Lüftern 


viel spaß noch und nich die Hardware schrotten


----------



## CiSaR (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Könnte ich in der Freizeit in die Werkstätten von meiner Schule könnte ich auch sone Pots bauen


----------



## rabit (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Ich will mir auch ein günstiges System bauen wo ich ohne Furcht takten kann.

Ma schauen was da so zu kaufen gibt!


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****



rabit schrieb:


> ohne Furcht!



Trockeneis oder LN2 ist auch keine Freikarte für unendlich hohe Vcores (falls du das so gemeint hast..)


----------



## thechoozen (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

haben uns auch mal nen dicepot zurecht gebastelt.....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ist zwar noch nicht allzu hübsch....funktioniert aber schon recht gut


----------



## der8auer (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Schaut doch gut aus  Wie dick ist denn die Bodenplatte? Mit Struktur oder einfach nur eine normale Kupferplatte?


----------



## rabit (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Echt saubere Arbeit mich würde auch die Bodenplatte interessieren!

Kannst Du das mal posten?


----------



## thechoozen (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

danke danke!
also die Kupferplatte ist auch wirklich "nur" eine 5mm dicke Kupferplatte....ohne Struktur....hatten zuerst überlegt ob wir da noch was mit ner Struktur machen sollen, aber haben uns dann beim ersten versuch noch dagegen entschieden....


----------



## devon (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Habe heute extra zur AOCM mein Pott geschliffen da das Kupfer ja wirklich sehr schnell Oxdidiert , wenn das ding so offen im Zimmer rumsteht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McZonk (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Hast nicht mal versucht die Bodenseite mit 400/600/800er Schleifpapier zu schleifen? Die Riefen sehen ziemlich tief aus


----------



## der8auer (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Stimme ich Chris zu. Würde ich noch mal mit 600er Papier nachschleifen. 

Wenn du nicht ständig nachschleifen willst kannst auch einfach normale Klarsichtfolie unten anbringen. Dann oxidierts nicht so schnell


----------



## devon (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Die Rifen sind nicht so extrem villeicht wie kratzer mit Grobem Schleifpapier aber ich schau mal ob ichs unten noch etwas glatter bekomme:

Noch 3 Bilder mit der CPU die schon auf die Kälte Wartet  mit meinem Überdimensionalen Monster Pott mit 80mm Durchmesser




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

 schon schick der Pot  

Freue mich schon auf die AOCM.


----------



## devon (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

jaa, AOCM schon nächste Woche , dann leer ich mir villeicht wieder LN über die Hose oder des Mainboard , Digicam ,Laptop


----------



## der8auer (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Mal ein kurzes Foto über den Stand meiner GPU Pots: (ausführliches Thema werde ich noch erstellen  )


----------



## McZonk (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

@Roman: wo kann ich bestellen?


----------



## der8auer (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

 An der AOCM brauche ich wahrscheinlich nur 2 Pots dann kannst du den anderen Pot gerne zum testen nehmen 

Werde dann wahrscheinlich in den nächsten Monaten noch weitere CPU- und GPU-Pots herstellen


----------



## devon (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

echt geile Teile aber sind die echt so dünn das die nur 2 slots verbrauchen wegen 3-Way-sli  + Iso?


----------



## McZonk (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Was hast für ne Struktur für den Boden vorgesehen?


----------



## CrashStyle (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****



der8auer schrieb:


> Mal ein kurzes Foto über den Stand meiner GPU Pots: (ausführliches Thema werde ich noch erstellen  )



Schick die Pöte!


----------



## der8auer (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****



McZonk schrieb:


> Was hast für ne Struktur für den Boden vorgesehen?



Bei den GPU Pots? 
Sind einfach 15er Langlöcher, reingefräßt. Sollte reichen 

@ Crashstyle: Danke 

@ Devon: Ja mit 1-2mm Abstand


----------



## rabit (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Boah nurgeil!


----------



## der8auer (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Danke


----------



## rabit (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Keine Ursache ist nunmal Viel Arbeit investiert worden!


----------



## devon (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Armaflex 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pott ist zu Dick und Passt mit ISO nicht aufs Striker II Extreme deswegen diese Beschneidungen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exa (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

lol, was musst du auch so ein brocken haben^^


----------



## Masterwana (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Hab grade aus Langeweile nen Intel Boxed Kühler zerlegt und was seh ich? nen Pott
Also falls euch auf der AOCM langweilig wird!


----------



## der8auer (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

 Das sieht auch lustig aus. Ich glaube die Lamellen würden übelst gut aussehen... Ein einziger Eisklotz.


----------



## Kovsk (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Kennste das net  Der erste NB Pot von Otterauge hatte afaik nen Boxed Boden


----------



## der8auer (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Ne kannte ich bis jetzt nicht  Hab erlich gesagt auch noch nie einen Boxed Kühler verbaut oder benutzt. Bleiben bei mir immer in der Verpackung bis ich die CPU wieder verkaufe.


----------



## Schnitzel (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Ich war heute ein bisschen fleißig.

So sah es am Anfang aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die fertige Bodenplatte.Ich denke mal daß das der beste kompromiss aus Masseverlust und Oberfläche ist.
Das ganze ist 12mm dick und hat eine Restbodenstärke ist ca.5mm.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das ganze fertig verlötet



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Rohr hat nur 2mm Wandstärke,deswegen und wegen der fehlenden Drehbank kann ich keinen Absatz für das "Frühstücksbrettchen" machen.
Morgen werd ich deswegen mal einen Kupferring fertigen der dann noch angelötet wird.


----------



## exa (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

nice, was hat dich der spass gekostet???


----------



## Schnitzel (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Öhm,
1.Das rohr 10min im NE-Metallcontainer schnuppern.

2.Die Bodenplatte den richtigen Moment beim ausmustern unserer alten   Schaltschränke abpassen und den Elektromeister belabern.

3.Für das Lot den Mechanikmeister belabern.

4.2h in der Werkstatt

Summasumarum nur ein bisschen Schweiß


----------



## exa (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

... schön das ich studiere^^


----------



## korkenat3 (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****



Kovsk schrieb:


> Kennste das net  Der erste NB Pot von Otterauge hatte afaik nen Boxed Boden



Meinst du denn man kann für die NB den Boxed-"pott" als Kühler gebrauchen oder ist der zu schlecht???...will mit nem kumpel nämlich auch ein trockeneis projekt starten...

MfG Nils


----------



## der8auer (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Naja ob der sich als CPU Pot eignet ist so die Frage...


----------



## korkenat3 (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****



der8auer schrieb:


> Naja ob der sich als CPU Pot eignet ist so die Frage...



NB hab ich doch geschrieben...für den Chipsatz...den könnten wir noch ein bisschen mehr aushöhlen...dann würde der evt auch ausreichen...halt noch nen rohr dran...damit man das trockeneis auch einfüllen kann...


----------



## Kovsk (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Ja, der erste Otterauge NB Pot war/ist so gebaut(afaik ist aber der Boxedkern noch ein wenig aufgedreht für mehr Auflagefläche), und funktioniert top


----------



## korkenat3 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Gut dann werden wir das mal ausprobieren...Aufdrehen wollten wir den sowieso noch...Genau wegen der Auflagefläche die du schon angesprochen hast...Dokumentiert wird das ganze natürlich, damit ihr auch was davon habt ...

MfG Nils


----------



## CoNtAcT (6. November 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Hallo, hatte letztes Wochenende mal die Idee, meine Wasserkühlung umzubauen. Ich ersetzte den Radiator durch einen ca. 5 Liter großen Blechkübel. Kältemittel rein, Eis vom Gefrierfach rein und los gehts. Das Ergebinis war nicht einmal schlecht: CPU-Z, und das bei 4 Grad Wassertemperatur und ca. 9 Grad in der CPU.

Wenn man eine Komponente mit Dämmmaterial (z. B. Armaflex) isoliert, muss man dann die Isolierung im Normalbetrieb wieder entfernen? In meinem Fall reichten Haushaltstücher zum Auffangen des Kondenswassers aus, würde aber gerne einmal Trockeneis ausprobieren.


----------



## der8auer (11. November 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Wow krasses Ergebnis für eine AMD CPU 

Im Prinzip kannst du die Isolation auch im normalen Betrieb montiert lassen. Hält dann zwar auch etwas die Wärme aber sollte schon gehn.


----------



## CentaX (11. November 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Whoa... echt krank... weiter so 
Da erinner ich mich noch dran wie ich im Winter bei 10° in meinem Zimmer gezittert habe um meinen E4500 auf 3200 mhz zu kriegen... mein Q6600 läuft auch @3,6 ''stabil'', bis 3,8 sollte CPU-Z auch noch angehen


----------



## CoNtAcT (11. November 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Ok, danke.

Habe noch ein AMD Ergebnis: CPU-Z

Werde das ganze auch mal mit DICE ausprobieren und dann gibts neue Bilder.


----------



## f3rr1s (12. November 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

was haste für ne Vcore gebraucht um daran zu kommen  ?


----------



## CoNtAcT (13. November 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****



f3rr1s schrieb:


> was haste für ne Vcore gebraucht um daran zu kommen  ?



1,65 Volt hab ich im Bios eingestellt und real waren es 1,636Volt.
Hatte aber nur kurze Zeit zum ausprobieren, weil meine Temps mit der Voltzahl schnell über 15 Grad stiegen und ich darüber immer einen Absturz ab 3,5 Ghz hatte.


----------



## Dr Zoidberg (14. November 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

hm krass hab den thread mal ganz gelesen und muss echt sagen
geile bilder
und coole ideen
und webb man überlegt
früher hätte es keinen wakü thread gegeben
da waren waküs ncoh extreme kühlmethoden ^^
da gäbs dann noch mehr bilder hier
ok eigendlcih nciht weil dann gäbs weniger ln2 und kokü und dice bilder ^^


----------



## SupraMK-4 (14. November 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Hy coole Bilder 
Wie macht ihr das eigentlich das sich die Bodenplatte beim löten oder wiggen nicht verzieht oder schleift ihr das ganze dann noch nach ?


----------



## Schnitzel (14. November 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Ideal ist da kurz nochmal drüberzudrehen wenn eine Drehmaschiene vorhanden ist.
Ansonsten halt Schleifen.


----------



## der8auer (15. November 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Drehen geht danach meistens schlecht aber bei den dicken Bodenplatten verzieht sich eigentlich nichts. Nachschleifen sollte man aber sowieso. Auch nach dem Drehen.


----------



## SupraMK-4 (15. November 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Sollte man ausschließlich kupfer nehmen oder geht auch alu usw.Soweit ich weiß hat alu ja eine bessere wärmeleitfähigkeit wie alu. ?


----------



## theLamer (15. November 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****



SupraMK-4 schrieb:


> Sollte man ausschließlich kupfer nehmen oder geht auch alu usw.Soweit ich weiß hat alu ja eine bessere wärmeleitfähigkeit wie alu. ?



Ja... du meinst sicher kupfer het eine bessere als alu -  das stimmt .
aber alu ist schon nicht schlecht und für DICE ausreichend - würde ich sagen

greetz


----------



## SupraMK-4 (15. November 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Oh sorry hatte mich vertan.Es ist ja nur silber besser.


----------



## CeresPK (15. November 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

wollen wir mal alle zusammenlegen und nen Pot aus Silber bauen


----------



## exa (15. November 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

wenns wärmeleittechnisch nahe dem optimum sein soll könnte man auch diamant nehmen, das leitet noch besser die wärme...

silber ist auch der beste stromleiter...


----------



## der8auer (15. November 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Kupfer ist einfach noch am besten. Ist nicht überteuer und leitet die Wärme sehr gut.


----------



## Snade (15. November 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

warum nich gleich alu folie


----------



## theLamer (15. November 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****



Snade schrieb:


> warum nich gleich alu folie


  Weil sie net glatt ist


----------



## der8auer (18. November 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Endlich....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lordofthe1337 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

wieviele Liter des Grundnahrungsmittels für Extremübertakter passen da rein?


----------



## Patrickclouds (18. November 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

@derbauer

ach du warst derjenige, der bei ebay zugeschlagen hat 

da passen 25l rein
Dewar (Juno) 25L für tiefkalt verflüssigte Gase bei eBay.de: Sonstige (endet 06.11.08 17:27:41 MEZ)


----------



## der8auer (18. November 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

rofl 

Jo genau der war ich


----------



## area50 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## devon (21. November 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Die Rändelschrauben will ich aber nicht reindrehen


----------



## area50 (22. November 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

eine Minute und alle 4 sind drauf.

Aber die Gweinde Stangen mache ich noch kürzer.


----------



## McZonk (22. November 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Na dann willkommen im Club der Extreme-OCer (ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, dass es dein 1. Pot ist?).

Wann wird das Ding denn mal kalt gemacht und was kommt drunter?


----------



## area50 (22. November 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****



McZonk schrieb:


> Na dann willkommen im Club der Extreme-OCer (ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, dass es dein 1. Pot ist?).
> 
> Wann wird das Ding denn mal kalt gemacht und was kommt drunter?



Ist zwar mein erster Pot aber mit LN2 habe ich schon gebencht (Pot ausgeliehen).

Da ich hier kein Dice/LN2 oder geschweige Armaflex (in kleinen mengen) her bekommen dauert es noch bis ich den Pot mal betreiben kann.


----------



## McZonk (22. November 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Brauchst du Armaflex? ich hatte vor einer Weile mit der8auer zusammen ne Sammelbestellung arrangiert. Soweit ich weiß hat er noch massig 10mm Material + Rolle da. Schreib ihn mal an


----------



## der8auer (22. November 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

So viel ist nach der AOCM auch nicht mehr übrig  Von der Rolle kann ich nichts mehr abgeben, da ich den Rest selbst noch brauche. Von der Matte sind auch nur noch knappe 2m² da.


----------



## Schnitzel (22. November 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Welchen Durchmesser hat der Pot??
Wenns passt hätte ich noch 54/25 Armaflex hier.


----------



## area50 (22. November 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

brauche wenn auch Board Iso.


----------



## Schnitzel (24. November 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Mal ne kleine Info für alle am Niederrhein.
Die Firma Cryosolution in Rheinberg bietet Selbstabholung an.
Pro KG Pallets,Nuggets oder Platten 1,50€,Brucheis für 1€.
Eine Styroporbox in 550 x 380 x 225 mm gibt es für 7,50 €.


----------



## rewarder (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

SLI-GPU-Monster-Tubes - Extrem-Overclocking - ocaholic - Forum findet ihr unseren heute fertig gewordenen, brandneuen Triple SLI Pot

Ich kann kaum mehr warten das Teil endlich auszuprobieren!

An dieser Stelle gleich noch was hübsches ... Unser LN2 Pot für LGA 1336: http://www.ocaholic.ch/forum/index.php?page=Thread&postID=5530#post5530


----------



## DonBanana (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Wie immer geniale Arbeit


----------



## rabit (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Merkt man in der Kühlung den Unterschied zwischen einen Kupfer oder Stahlpot bei den Extrem minus Temps?


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Du meinst sicher Kupfer/Aluminium.
Bei Trockeneis ist es weniger auffallend, aber man merkt es.
Anders bei LN2, da braucht man einfach einen dicken Kupferkern, der die Temperatur hält.
Bei LN2 geht es nicht um die niedrigste Temperatur, sondern man will möglichst nahe am CB sein und nicht drunter.


----------



## der8auer (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Dimastech Bench Table 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chris070 (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Geniales Teil


----------



## maaaaatze (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

is das Board ein Asus X48 Evo? Aber ansonsten nice der Benchtable


----------



## der8auer (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Jau ist ein P5E64 WS Evolution


----------



## BMW M-Power (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****



der8auer schrieb:


> P5E64 WS Evolution



Ist es das von McZonk ??

BTT: Echt geiles Teil !!!!

Ich kenn da so eine Person, die baut auch solche Benchtables  
Vllt. ist der ja sogar von dieser Person


----------



## der8auer (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Ja ist das von McZonk. Der Benchtable kommt auf jeden Fall aus Italien


----------



## BMW M-Power (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Ok, dann kann der nicht von dieser person sein, die diese dinger auch mach


----------



## Sebastian84 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

auch mal wieder
im zweiten Bild ist eine 98GTX+ mit ner Eigenkonsruktion-Halterung


----------



## rabit (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Bin immer wieder von den Kühlmethoden begeistert


----------



## der8auer (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Sehr schön seb   Hast was reißen können mir der 9800GTX+?


----------



## Sebastian84 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Hatte an diesem Tag der GTX noch einen vmod für die GPU verpasst. Karte lief bei 1,45V auf 940Core und ca. 2450Mhz Shader. Bei höherem Takt traten Bildfehler in Form von aufleuchtenden Sternen auf.
Habe danch zurück gebaut und weiter gezockt.
Gruß
Seb


----------



## theLamer (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****



> Sehr schön seb


[...] nur bencht er fürs falsche team 

*duck und weg*


----------



## Sebastian84 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Hi,
etwas gebastel vom Samstach. Board ist von Olli geliehen, gleich nochma Danke da mein DFI nicht wollte. 
Setup: Phenom II X4 940 BE, ASUS M3A78-T, 4GB G.Skill F2-10000 CL5, 9800GTX+, 55nm GTX260



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ergebnisse: 98GTX+ LuKü 100% und 1300mV, GTX260 LuKü 100%



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
Seb


----------



## der8auer (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Sehr schöne Ergebnisse seb  Schade nur dass AMD CPUs nicht so bei SuperPi skalieren wie Intel cpus :/


----------



## rewarder (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Unser 5.7 kg Pot hat ein Update bekommen: SLI-GPU-Monster-Tubes - Extrem-Overclocking - ocaholic - Forum


----------



## der8auer (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Wow die Pots sind wirklich der absolute Hammer  Sehr schön.


----------



## maaaaatze (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Man eh ist der Pot Lecker, das schwarz macht echt was her. Echt Top Jungs.


----------



## devon (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

@Seb habe heute auch eine GTX 260 55nm Getestet ging im 3DMark06 bis 720/1500/1100


----------



## der8auer (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Erster Pot meiner neuen Generation ist fertig 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patrickclouds (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

gefällt mir gut


----------



## Dr.House (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Super Arbeit, Roman 

Kupferrohr mit kupferkern ,richtig ?


Grüße House


----------



## der8auer (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

@ Patrickclouds: Danke 

@ Dr.House: Genau  Massiver Kupferkern (60mm x 50mm Grundmaße) mit 50x2x170mm Rohr. Gepresst und zur Sicherheit verlötet.


----------



## Dr.House (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Bin gespannt auf den ersten Einsatz . Schade dass dein 790 i Digital nicht mehr will.


----------



## der8auer (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Gerade will es wieder  Seit ich das OS von McZonk installiert habe und ein BIOS Update gemacht habe will es wieder. Von Samstag auf Sonntag lief 11 Stunden lang Prime, Memtest und Furmark ohne Fehler. Woran es lag kann ich noch nicht sagen... Hoffe nur dass es jetzt wieder richtig funktioniert.


----------



## Dr.House (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Tolle Nachrichten   Freut mich .

Dann gibt es nächstes WE ne Session ?


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Hey tolle Arbeit 
Was wiegt das Stück?


----------



## CrashStyle (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Find ich auch ein echt schöner Pot super arbeit.


----------



## der8auer (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Danke 

Gewogen habe ich den Pot noch nicht. Würde mit Halterung aber ca 1,5kg schätzen.


----------



## der8auer (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Der CPU Pot hat gerade einen Bruder bekommen  Northbridge Pot 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg
der8auer


----------



## theLamer (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

*Mich auf Benchen mit dem CPU-Pot freu*


----------



## Schnitzel (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

50/2 Rohr und 60er Welle?


----------



## der8auer (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

CPU Pot: 170x2x50mm Rohr + 60x60mm Boden
NB Pot: 170x2x40mm Rohr + 50x50mm Boden.


----------



## Dr.House (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Wirklich süß die Beiden  

Wann kommen die denn zum Einsatz ? 
Da musst du wohl vorher an dein 790i Digital was löten ,nicht ?


Grüße Atanas


----------



## der8auer (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Jau vSPP Mod mache ich  von 1,57V auf 1,75V.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...vga-790i-sli-ftw-digital-pwm-im-test.html#a10


----------



## Rico-3000 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****



der8auer schrieb:


> Jau vSPP Mod mache ich  von 1,57V auf 1,75V.



Jetzt muß ich doch mal doof fragen... was heisst vSPP 
Ich habe solche abkürzungen schon öfter hier gelesen und kann damit aber nichts anfangen...


----------



## der8auer (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

SPP steht für System Platform Processor und ist die Northbridge 

vSPP ist die Spannung der Northbridge.


----------



## Rico-3000 (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****



der8auer schrieb:


> SPP steht für System Platform Processor und ist die Northbridge
> 
> vSPP ist die Spannung der Northbridge.




na jetzt wo man das weiß ist´s logisch... danke für die Antwort...


----------



## theLamer (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Naja eig könnte man auch VNB sagen oder?
Hab vSSP ehrlich gesagt auch nie gehört, obwohl ich eigentlich alles voltmodde was ich finden kann


----------



## der8auer (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

SPP ist eben die offizielle Bezeichnung von Nvidia


----------



## Bond2602 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Saubere Arbeit Roman 

... und wenigstens kein Plexiglasrohr mehr da, was reißen könnte


----------



## Progs-ID (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Saubere Arbeit.


----------



## RomeoJ (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Hey,

ich mache auch gerade extrem Kühlung...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




hehe...ist nämlich gar nicht so einfach die Temps prime95 stabil zu bekommen...


----------



## B4umkuch3n (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

hat irgendwie was
ist bei deiner heizung abetr auch nötig wenn du übertaktest


----------



## RomeoJ (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

hehe...jau..weiss auch nicht..ich denke es liegt an der WLP die ich momentan nutze, weil die Noctua erst gestern bestellt ist...musste eien billige druff..


----------



## B4umkuch3n (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

ich meinte eigentlich die gtx295
aber der i7 heizt bestimmt auch ordentlich


----------



## McZonk (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****



RomeoJ schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich mache auch gerade extrem Kühlung...



Wie jetzt? RomeoJ steigt aufs (Extrem)übertakten um? Nice


----------



## RomeoJ (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****



McZonk schrieb:


> Wie jetzt? RomeoJ steigt aufs (Extrem)übertakten um? Nice




hehe...jepp..ein bissel OC`en..mache gerade meine Lernphase.. 

Momentan prime ich so gerade ohne den GROSSEN Lüfter..**siehe Anhang**

mal gucken was noch geht ..


----------



## TheDoc (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

mal ne offene frage an die runde:
ändert sich die lebensdauer der Extrem durch flüssig gas gekühlten Cpu ?


----------



## der8auer (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Durch die Temperatur alleine nicht. Die hohen Spannungen haben aber sehr wohl einfluss auf die Lebensdauer. Auch wenn man nicht genau sagen kann wie stark.


----------



## Sebastian84 (19. März 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

kleiner Vorabtest der Powercolor 4870 pcs+
hatte noch ein paar LN Reste vom Februar im Dewar
950Mhz geflasht, um die 1,4V eingestellt und siehe da es lief



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



falls jemand eine Anleitung zum vmod braucht, einfach melden

Gruß
Seb


----------



## Kovsk (19. März 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Sehr schön seb 

P.S: Wann sieht man dich in der Fabrik mal wieder?


----------



## der8auer (19. März 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Huhu Seb 

Wow schönes Ergebnis 

Jetzt noch die CPU tiefgefrieren und ab gehts


----------



## theLamer (19. März 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Joa nice die OC-Ergebnisse der 4870  - 950Mhz (bench-)stabil... respekt


----------



## KvD (31. März 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

hab mal meine abgelichtet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## belgee (6. April 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

hi,

naja bin neu hier habe aber schon diesen thread etwas länger verfolgt...

hier mal mein 4870iger pot...

der boden muss noch etwas geschliffen werden...

ist ein 50mm x 50mm alu hohlprofil mit einer mit einer 60x60x10 bodenplatte auch aus alu...

edit:

habe noch ein bild von meinem CPU-Pot eingefügt...

ist ein modifizierte isolierkanne  mit halterung für thermalright backplattenverschraubung...

CPU-POT
[img=http://www.abload.de/thumb/img_0957b2wo.jpg]
GPU-POT
[img=http://www.abload.de/thumb/img_09563xgm.jpg]


----------



## theLamer (21. April 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Mein Pot ist vor kurzem angekommen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomateeeee (21. April 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

schick schick hat der8auer wieder alles richtig gemacht 

Ich glaub ich muss mir auch noch einbestellen


----------



## theLamer (21. April 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Das Ding wird Samstag eingeweiht 
Näheres verrate ich noch nicht


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (21. April 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****



theLamer schrieb:


> Mein Pot ist vor kurzem angekommen...



Schicker Pot 
Aber bei der Alu-Halterung würde ich aufpassen, dass kein Kondenswasser aufs MB tropft.


----------



## der8auer (21. April 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Ist noch extra Isolationsmaterial für die Halterung dabei  Ist nur nicht auf dem Foto zu sehen. Außerdem gefriert das doch sowieso


----------



## rabit (22. April 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Einfach nur genial!


----------



## NCphalon (22. April 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

@Lamer: nimmste das ding für dice oder ln2?


----------



## theLamer (22. April 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

erstmal nur DICE, LN2 hab ich noch nie genommen. Ist mir vorerst auch zu teuer, da ich kein Dewar hab und keine Bezugsquelle


----------



## True Monkey (23. April 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

....8400 GS passiv mit aufgesetzten Lüfter....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sesfontain (23. April 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****



True Monkey schrieb:


> ....8400 GS passiv mit aufgesetzten Lüfter....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tolle Befestigung... TeSaFilm FTW


----------



## True Monkey (23. April 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

^^das muss für eine Stunde halten


----------



## Sesfontain (23. April 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Dann gehts ja noch ...


----------



## rabit (24. April 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Wiso nicht zufrieden mit der Graka?


----------



## Dr.House (24. April 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

wurde nur zum Benchen gekauft ,vermute ich mal


----------



## True Monkey (24. April 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

^^jepp....und danach wird es die Phsyik X Karte für meine Tochter


----------



## Oliver (30. April 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theLamer (30. April 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

E8600?

Mal wieder gebencht, wies aussieht 
Wars DICE oder LN2?


----------



## der8auer (30. April 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Sieht mir irgendwie eher nach einer KoKü aus


----------



## Tomateeeee (30. April 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

ist das nicht sogar seine eigene ;D


----------



## teurorist (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

es ist eine kokü dise Halterung kommt von dimastech

vllt die die auch für den artikel verwendet wurde ?


----------



## der blaue blitz (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

moin 
da es ja keinen babbel thread gibt muss ich die frage hier stellen 
wie kriege ich einen i7 920 mit drei gtx 285 nem gigabyte ud5p mit wasser optimal gekühlt.
gehäuse soll ein silverstone TJ07 black sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Äh - für solche Fragen gibts ein Wakü-Forum, bitte da nochmal versuchen (bevorzugt extra Thread bzw. wir hatten da vor einiger Zeit auch schon ne Anfrage wegen i7+Triple-SLI, da kannst du auch erstmal ein paar Seiten lesen und viele blöde Fragen einsparen).
Hier gehts um extreme Kühlmethoden.


----------



## tobi757 (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Hab wieder mal etwas extrem extremes aufgegriffen  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CoNtAcT (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Hab da auch ein paar Bilder:


----------



## klEb (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

zuviel Kreppband gehabt?


----------



## Dr.House (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Ich war fleißig mal die Tage. Pötte sind drauf, nur die zweite GTS 320 fehlt noch drauf. Session ist nächste Woche Freitag und Samstag (5 und 6 Juni). Die 3 kleinen GPU-Pötte sind von der8auer geliehen. Danke an der Stelle.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Alle Karten drauf und die passen. Sockel und Board werden noch isoliert.
Das ganze Setup kommt so in meine Bench-Box rein, damit ja nix wärmer als 0°C wird. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Sieht sehr gut aus  Das erste mal, dass die 3 Pots im 3x SLI/CF verwendet werden. Hoffe die machen sich gut


----------



## Dr.House (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Habe für die Karten extra Dice bestellt, die laufen auch bei -160°C, aber keine Zeit alle 4 Pötte zu befüllen, CPU wird mit LN2 gekühlt.
Muss noch Verlängerungen aus AFlex basteln für die GPU´s um das Befüllen zu erleichtern.


----------



## der8auer (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Ja deswegen haben meine aktuellen GPU Pots alle einen Alu Aufsatz  

Wo bekommst das LN2 her und was zahlst dafür?


----------



## Dr.House (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

LN2 beziehen wir über Linde glaub ich (Andr_  bestellt). 60 Liter inklusive Dewar-Leihe für 140 €. Ist glaub ich 1,75 €/Liter. Sonst liefert keiner hier in der Nähe.

Alu Aufsatz für die kleinen wäre zu aufwendig. AF-Trichter tun es auch.


----------



## CoNtAcT (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Bei unserem Linde in Gablingen, nähe Augsburg zahle ich 3,5 € für den Liter inkl. Leihgebühr für den 20 l Behälter!! Wo kommt mann sonst noch an LN2 ran?


----------



## Dr.House (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Nur Linde, AirLiquide, Westfahlen-Gas (bei uns).  
Eben da wo was in der Nähe ist. 3,5 € ist aber sauteuer.


----------



## der8auer (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Bei mir komme ich auch nur über AirLiquide an LN2. 25L Kosten mich, durch Lieferung etc. 140€. Literpreis ist 2,8€


----------



## rabit (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Lieber Himmel @ Dr. House
Kann da nur Staunen.
Was da an Arbeit und Risiko drin steckt.
Respekt


----------



## Kovsk (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Meiner:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unschwer erkennbar: Ein Otterpot  War mal für DICE mit ganz dünnem CU Boden, jetzt von Otti auf LN umgebaut


----------



## michseich (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

hab vor nen pentium3 1ghz zu benchen kann mir jemand en pod leihen

ein echter klassiker


----------



## Patrickclouds (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

wann brauchst du den?

für sockel 370 braucht man in der regel die 3 nasenhalterung. oder gibts da auch boards mit löchern für schrauben?


----------



## 4ng3ldust (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Hier mal Bilder meiner Anlage. Schöne Arbeit von PhilippF 

Steht aber jetzt zum Verkauf.

Die Kokü liefert -36°C bei 180W (-55°C Display) und -50°C Idle (-74°C Display)

http://4ng3ldust.org/mach1.jpg

http://4ng3ldust.org/mach2.jpg


----------



## Xarife (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Aber es gibt doch jetzt auch schon einen durchsichtigen Pot mit Alkohol zwischen der Außenwand und dem Plexiglass, dann muss auch nichts mehr isoliert werden.

Hat nicht mal jemand Lust solch einen zu bauen und ein HowTo zu schreiben


----------



## DerMalle (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Und was machst du, wenn der Alkohol abgekühlt ist?  Denk mal drüber nach.


----------



## 4ng3ldust (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Besonders, weil Alkohol bei -114° gefriert, irgendwie unlogisch.


----------



## Xarife (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Die haben das sogar mit Helium gemacht, sprich -260°.

Das funktioniert wohl laut dem Video, was man vor kurzem in den News sehen konnte.

PCGH-Surftipps: Extreme-Overclocking, 24x SSD-RAID, Firefox 3.5-Logo und die schlechtesten Spiele - Surftipps


----------



## der8auer (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Die nutzen dort einen K|ngp|n Venom. Das ist vom Aufbau her ein ganz normaler Pot mit einer dicken Kupferbasis und Aluaufsatz. Isolieren musst du dort auch.


----------



## RomeoJ (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****



Dr.House schrieb:


> Ich war fleißig mal die Tage. Pötte sind drauf, nur die zweite GTS 320 fehlt noch drauf. Session ist nächste Woche Freitag und Samstag (5 und 6 Juni). Die 3 kleinen GPU-Pötte sind von der8auer geliehen. Danke an der Stelle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey,

und was hast bei deiner Bench-Session erreicht mit den Pötten ?? Würde mich echt mal interressieren...

danke


----------



## der8auer (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Kannst alles hier nachlesen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/bench-sessions/56119-i7-braucht-ln2-benchsession.html


----------



## RomeoJ (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

cool...danke...


----------



## CoNtAcT (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Habe mein Mainboard einer permanent Isolierung unterzogen, sieht zwar eigenartig aus, aber funktioniert einwandfrei! Habe beim letzten mal nur die Unterseite unterhalb des Sockels mit Armaflex und um den Sockel rum mit ein wenig Knetmasse isoliert. Habe dann ca. 6 std gebencht und die Hardware ist immernoch einwandfrei. Musste nur leider feststellen, das meine zwei Speicherriegel defekt waren und ich andauernd bluescreens hatte. Könnte aber auch daran liegen, das mein Board aufwerts, der 1333 MHz auf ein oder zwei Riegel nicht einwandfrei läuft. Hier noch ein paar Bilder.


----------



## Oliver (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Schöne Bilder  Dein F1?


----------



## o!m (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Klasse Bilder! Da kann man die Kälte förmlich spüren... Was hast Du denn da für Filter benutzt?


----------



## Oliver (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Nein, das war nach der LHe-Session in Vegas bei AMD/Xtremesystems.

Das hier war mein F1, den ich aber nicht mehr habe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FortunaGamer (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Der Schneemann passt richtig gut^^ Die Bilder sind klasse!


----------



## CrashStyle (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Super Bilder Oli! Der F1 kostet ja nur 275$


----------



## 4ng3ldust (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Für die neuen schweren Otteraugepot's haste einen ähnlichen Kurs, sind sie aber auch wert!


----------



## der8auer (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Was wiegt denn das Teil? Meine neueste Kreation (2,6kg) kostet weitaus weniger


----------



## Masterwana (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Deine werend auch nicht wie der F1,  aus dem vollen gefräst!


----------



## xTc (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Wenn ich die Bilder vom F1 sehe, bekomme ich richtig Lust sowas auch mal zu machen. 

Das letzte Bild hat echt Style.


----------



## der8auer (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Ja meine kommen auch nie an die LN2 Leistung des F1 ran


----------



## xTc (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****



der8auer schrieb:


> Ja meine kommen auch nie an die LN2 Leistung des F1 ran



Dafür sind deine aber richtig genial poliert und glänzen mega.


----------



## Kovsk (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****



der8auer schrieb:


> Ja meine kommen auch nie an die LN2 Leistung des F1 ran


Sicher?

Ich finde den F1 garnicht so toll, hatte auf der 2.AOCM das vergnügen. Ist imo viel zu träge  Aber ab einem gewissen Grad ist das bei Pots nurnoch Geschmackssache


----------



## der8auer (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Ich dachte gerade die Trägheit wäre gut weil dadurch die Temperatur besser gehalten wird. Auch wenn es schlechter zum Runterkühlen ist.


----------



## Kovsk (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Nunja Otti hat das z.B. perfektioniert. Viel Masse + viel Auflagefläche. Der Pot wärmt sich nicht schnell auf, reagiert aber trotzdem super schnell auf LN2 

Wie gesagt ist das nurnoch geschmackssache


----------



## der8auer (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

So halte ich das auch  So sind die Pots auch für DICE geeignet. Den F1 kannst da vergessen.

Zum Thema Auflagefläche mal ein paar Beispielbilder 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ottis Pots sind eben legendär. Der kommt auf Ideen, das ist manchmal unglaublich.


----------



## Kovsk (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Deiner sieht auch super aus! Hätte ich nicht kürzlich nen neuen Otter gekauft hätte ich deine neue Serie mal getestet 

Jaja unser Andi... Die letzen 3 Kreationen sind einfach nur Wahnsinn  Durfte 2 davon schon benchen, nur den neuen Viereckigen noch nicht. Gerade der Xtreme Edition LN Cooler ist einfach ein Traum an Pot, 3D03 bei 6,35GHz... keine 10mal nachkippen, und wenn dann nur extrem wenig


----------



## der8auer (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Kann dir ja auch einfach mal einen zuschicken, du testest ihn und sagst mir was du davon hälst und schickst ihn mir wieder zurück 

Das ist nice


----------



## Kovsk (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Mal schauen, komme vtl drauf zurück 

Atm überlege ich auch ob ich nichtmal als Zuschauer/Supporter zu deiner Session komme. Selbst HW benchen wollte ich bis zum P55 eigentlich nämlich nichtmehr  Da könnte ich mich ja von deinem Pot mal überzeugen


----------



## der8auer (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Das wäre doch noch besser


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****



der8auer schrieb:


> So halte ich das auch  So sind die Pots auch für DICE geeignet. Den F1 kannst da vergessen.
> 
> Zum Thema Auflagefläche mal ein paar Beispielbilder


 
Was ist das braun/grüne da in dem Pot? 
Schmutz?


----------



## der8auer (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Rückstände vom Kühlmittel der Drehmaschine. Deswegen reinige ich die Pots nach der Produktion immer noch mit Essigsäure.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Hi

ich hab noch ein parr bilder von der letzten session.

Ein nacktes P6T Deluxe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zudem hatte das Board einen  leichten Bug^^(Dice)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch ein Bild mit 2 9800 GTX+




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch ein gleines Speilchen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab noch ein paar andere Bilder

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## computertod (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

@olli
aufm 1. und aufm letzt bild siehts aus wie staub^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****



computertod schrieb:


> @olli
> aufm 1. und aufm letzt bild siehts aus wie staub^^


 
Das sind Spinnenweben.


----------



## der8auer (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Lecker Armaflex  Nicht gerade billig aber sehr gut 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Zweiter 9800GX2 Pot will auch bald fertig sein. Dauert aber noch etwas 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erst mal die Grundlöcher bohren


----------



## CrashStyle (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Sieht doch echt gut aus! Ich würde glaub die Blöcke kaputt machen^^


----------



## CoNtAcT (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Habe mein Board mit Plastik Spray isoliert! Funzt super, sieht aber eigenartig aus. Hier noch ein paar Bilder:


----------



## CrashStyle (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Auch ne Möglichkeit^^ Ich weis net, wen nach ein Kontakt eingesprüht ist?


----------



## Dr.House (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Die EVGA GTX 260 -65 nm  wird nächste Woche kalt gemacht, hier schon mal nackig und mit vorbereiteter Isolation.

Falls ich nen zweiten Pot auftreiben kann wird es SLI @ Dice geben.

Wie bei jeder NVidia muss ich die Karte für die M4 Pot-Schrauben aufbohren.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Klopapier unter der Iso falls sich kondenswasser bildet. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Jep Klopapier kann ich auch nur empfehlen  Meine Karten packe ich auch immer gut damit ein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ole88 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

ui krass echt heftig wie das aussieht, sach ma lohnt sich der aufwand dafür eigenlicht?


----------



## Da_Frank (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****



Dr.House schrieb:


> Die EVGA GTX 260 -65 nm  wird nächste Woche kalt gemacht, hier schon mal nackig und mit vorbereiteter Isolation.
> 
> Falls ich nen zweiten Pot auftreiben kann wird es SLI @ Dice geben.
> 
> ...



Bin ich ja mal gespannt


----------



## der8auer (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****



ole88 schrieb:


> ui krass echt heftig wie das aussieht, sach ma lohnt sich der aufwand dafür eigenlicht?



Jep  Vorallem bringts Spaß


----------



## CoNtAcT (8. August 2009)

Und so sieht mein neuer Pot aus, ganz aus Alu und ne 65er Öffnung und frisch von der Drehbank!



der8auer schrieb:


> Alu Pot mit Alu Halterung? Eher ein Rückschritt oder?
> 
> Der Kupferpot sieht meinen schon sehr ähnlich



Warum?

Aus einem Stück gefertigt und wollte ihn so mal testen. Die Halterung werde ich noch aus POM fertigen.



			
				

[B schrieb:
			
		

> Der Kupferpot sieht meinen schon sehr ähnlich[/B]



Was soll das heißen?


----------



## der8auer (8. August 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Nichts  Ist mir nur aufgefallen. 

Naja Alu hat einfach eine wesentlich schlechtere Wärmekapazität und Leitfähigkeit als Kupfer. Kupfer ist da einfach besser.
Ich hatte anfangs auch Halterungen aus Alu. Geht schon aber auf Dauer bildet sich dort einfach zu viel Eis.


----------



## CoNtAcT (8. August 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****



der8auer schrieb:


> Nichts  Ist mir nur aufgefallen.
> 
> Naja Alu hat einfach eine wesentlich schlechtere Wärmekapazität und Leitfähigkeit als Kupfer. Kupfer ist da einfach besser.
> Ich hatte anfangs auch Halterungen aus Alu. Geht schon aber auf Dauer bildet sich dort einfach zu viel Eis.



Ist klar, deswegen mache ich die aus POM! Die Aluhalterung nehme nur noch als Schablone!


----------



## CrashStyle (14. August 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

$Lil Phil$ sein Phenom 940 und GA-790GP-DS4

Und mein E8600 und Biostar TPower I45


----------



## theLamer (14. August 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Nette Benchbox habt ihr da


----------



## CrashStyle (19. August 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Update:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ole88 (19. August 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

weil mir mein radi zu heiß wurde mal eiswürfel eingewickelt und auf den radi gelegt, also er ist auf jeden fall kühler geworden


----------



## tobi757 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

 geile Idee 

Friere doch gleich destiliertes Wasser ein und pack es in den AGB


----------



## DrSin (20. August 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****



tobi757 schrieb:


> geile Idee
> 
> Friere doch gleich destiliertes Wasser ein und pack es in den AGB



/OT:
Ganz dumme Idee!!!


----------



## ole88 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

wieso? ich hab gestern einen eiswürfel in den agb getan, ist nichts passiert


----------



## DrSin (20. August 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Am besten solange Eis in den AGB packen bis das Wasser unter Zimmer temp ist und sich Kondeswasser bildet...

Edit: Hoffentlich war es Eis aus dest. Wasser


----------



## XFX-Rocker (20. August 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Hab ich auch schun getahn  Zuerst wasser entnommen und dann 400gramm Eiswürfel in dem AGB


----------



## CrashStyle (22. August 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Der Pot ist aber vereist 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (22. August 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Hi

Hier noch ein Night show Bild meiner letzten Session leider ist die Cam im Dunkeln nicht so gut. Im Bild ein I7 920 C0 auf P6T Deluxe; Graka modded 7900 GS mit Auras Fridge^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. August 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Freeocen 2. Jubiläum Benchsession   






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





2. AOCM Gewinner Pot 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruppenfoto  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## suction (22. August 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Hier auch mal nen Video von meinem Kühler

YouTube - Wasserkühlung 300 Watt 3


----------



## Hollywood (30. August 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

hallo zusammen,

hab es nun endlich geschafft, mich bei euch anzumelden und möchte auf diesem Wege auch nur ein kurzes "hallo" loswerden!
Tolles Forum, nette Leute! Habe den ganzen Samstag Abend in eurer Extremesection verbracht! Einfach klasse, was man dort so sieht! Ich hoffe sehr, dass ich euch in Zukunft etwas bei der Punktejagt unterstützen kann!

Viele Grüße

Hollywood




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CoNtAcT (2. September 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Dann leg mal los!


----------



## theLamer (3. September 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Jo, welcome 

Heute noch 10 Punkte?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. September 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Auch wenn der Extrem-Kühl"Bilder"thread traditionell recht textlastig ist, bitte ich doch draum, reinen "willkommen"-Spam zu unterlassen.


----------



## Alriin (3. September 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Hier mal eine "extrem" gekühlte Grafikkarte. 
Der CPU (AMD Phenom II X4 955) wird von ner Single Stage gekühlt.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (8. September 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

echt coole bilder


----------



## True Monkey (8. September 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Dann ich mal ...mit einer *Eis*kalten Graka .....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und einem kaltem Pott




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ole88 (8. September 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

ui die könnte frieren, müsste es standartmässig für mei hd geben^^ nett


----------



## Kovsk (9. September 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (9. September 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

GTX 260 Prepared to Fight! OCP Mod für 3x GTX260 sollte rocken 

Ohne OCP Mod max Spannung: 1,21V (reicht für ~850 Core Takt)
Mit OCP Mod: 1,27V on Air! Mit LN2 sollten um die 900 Core Takt drin sein




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 19WMWF91 (10. September 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Das schaut ja mal lecker aus^^
Kannst du dann ma schreiben was du an Takt dann erreicht hast?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (10. September 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

CPU Pot by der8auer 

Einmal schön sauber gemacht, nach der Anleitung von Otti.
How-To/Reinigung Kupferkühler nach Session oder langer Zeit - AwardFabrik - Forum

Klappt wunderbar, jetzt muss der Pot nur noch eingeweiht werden


----------



## der8auer (10. September 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

@ 19WMWF91: Ja werde ich tun 

@ D1str(+)yer: Hehe sieht gut aus  Wünsche dir viel Spaß damit!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (10. September 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****



der8auer schrieb:


> @ D1str(+)yer: Hehe sieht gut aus  Wünsche dir viel Spaß damit!



Danke, werd ich sicher haben 
Sag mal, welche Politur verwendest du für deine Hochglanz Pots 

Meine ist nicht so der Bringer.


----------



## der8auer (10. September 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Das ist eine Kombination aus Politur und Maschine. Die Maschine kostet allerdings 250€. Geht also nicht so einfach


----------



## 19WMWF91 (11. September 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

@ der8auer

Woher hast du deine Potenziometer hab welche von großen C aber irgendwie schafft der eine net den maximalen Widerstand


----------



## der8auer (11. September 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Entweder von Conrad oder Reichelt. Die blauen sind von Conrad.


----------



## 19WMWF91 (11. September 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Ok komisch weil meine von Conrad kommen net auf die angegebenen 50K ohm


----------



## True Monkey (11. September 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Mal ein rauchender Pott 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (20. September 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

EVGA 790i SLI FTW Digital PWM

inkl. SPP vMod + vRead + Northbridgepot.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exa (21. September 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

geilomat, nb pot

bringts viel gegenüber wakü???


----------



## der8auer (21. September 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Die WaKü verkraftet den vMod nicht. 1,8V (1,25 ist Standard) ist einfach zu viel für die WaKü. Sollte ~20MHz mehr FSB bringen also insgesammt um die 620FSB - was mir dann für die Top 10 global 3DMark01 reicht


----------



## Eiswolf93 (21. September 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****



der8auer schrieb:


> Die WaKü verkraftet den vMod nicht. 1,8V (1,25 ist Standard) ist einfach zu viel für die WaKü. Sollte ~20MHz mehr FSB bringen also insgesammt um die 620FSB - was mir dann für die Top 10 global 3DMark01 reicht




wann wirst du denn anfangen zu benchen? hoffe ntürlich du kannst noch was mit nem E8600 reißen, solang nicht die Gulftowns kommen

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## der8auer (21. September 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Wenn du keinen Gulftown über 6000MHz hast wird der im 01er auch nicht mehr reißen als ein E8600 

16.-18. Okt werde ich voraussichtlich Benchen.


----------



## Icke&Er (21. September 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

So und hier sind meine ersten Pot-Bilder


----------



## u22 (22. September 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Mein neustes Spielzeug 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (22. September 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Echt geiles Teil! 

Nur beim Stromverbrauch (warn es nicht 1600W?) zieht es einem doch die Schuhe aus


----------



## Alriin (22. September 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Das sieht mir aber nicht nach ner einfachen Single Stage aus. Was schafft die? 100? 150?


----------



## u22 (22. September 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

ca 1200W im Betrieb 


Ist ne 2-stufige Kaskade bringt -90°C bis -100°C je nach Last


----------



## der8auer (22. September 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Ja das ist ordentlich 

Da brauchst aber auch kein LN2 mehr (beim i7)... Also schon eine gute Investition wenn man häufig bencht.


----------



## u22 (22. September 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****



der8auer schrieb:


> Ja das ist ordentlich
> 
> Da brauchst aber auch kein LN2 mehr (beim i7)... Also schon eine gute Investition wenn man häufig bencht.




mein i7 bzw Xeon geht erst bei -140°C richtig   5,5ghz 32M


----------



## Hollywood (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Hallo zusammen 

Da ich noch mitten in den Vorbereitungen zu meiner ersten LN2 Session stecke, dachte ich, ich poste mal zwei Bilder von meiner "LN2 Trainings Grafikkarte". Die Karte ist eine 4870x2 mit zwei schicken Tekshas drauf.

lg

Hollywood


----------



## der8auer (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Sieht richtig geil aus!! Wünsch dir viel Erfolg beim Benchen


----------



## Hollywood (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****



der8auer schrieb:


> Sieht richtig geil aus!! Wünsch dir viel Erfolg beim Benchen



lol, ich habe keine Ahnung ob es für das Aussehen auch Punkte gibt
Wie gesagt, stecke ja noch mitten in den Vorbereitungen. Warte noch auf meinen Xeon der dann auch auf mein Classified soll. Das liegt jetzt schon zwei Monate in OVP hier rum und das arme Ding wartet auf seinen Einsatz. Habe noch viel zu tun, bevor es losgehen kann.

lg

Hollywood


----------



## McZonk (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Denk dran, dass du die Spannungswandler mit Kühlkörpern bestückst. Wie es mit LN ist, weiß ich nicht, aber gut mit Dice durch gefroren hat uns eine 3870X2 ohne Kühlkörper damals dennoch Terror gemacht.


----------



## Hollywood (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****



McZonk schrieb:


> Denk dran, dass du die Spannungswandler mit Kühlkörpern bestückst. Wie es mit LN ist, weiß ich nicht, aber gut mit Dice durch gefroren hat uns eine 3870X2 ohne Kühlkörper damals dennoch Terror gemacht.



Hatte eigentlich gehofft, dass die Spawas durch das tiefgerorene PCB gekühlt werden. Auch habe ich nicht vor, die Rückseite der Karte zu isolieren. Hoffe ernsthaft, dass dies reicht. Die X2 ist ja auch "nur" eine Karte zum üben. Habe noch nie eine Karte kalt gemacht. Und sollte die draufgehen, was solls.

lg

Hollywood

btw: wie wäre es mit einem, sagen wir mal "General Discussion Thread" was LN2 usw angeht, dann könnten alle Vorschläge, Anregungen und Ideen dort diskutiert werden. Und der schöne Bilderthread wäre einfach nur für das, wofür er gedacht ist: Für Bilder.


----------



## Dr.House (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Du brauchst unbedingt Kühlkörper für die Spawas. Erstmal dauert es bis das PCB kalt ist und die Dinger heizen echt heftig. 

Rückseite unbedingt isolieren, sonst ist nach 30min Feierabend, nicht wegen Kondenswasser, sondern wegen Eisbildung die bis runter in den PCI-E Slot geht , irgendwann kriegst du Grafikfehler und musst auftauen.

Hoffe du kannst der Karte auch noch zusätzlich mehr Spannung verpassen, Volt-Mods oder falls geht Voltage Factory.

Tip zum Classified: weniger VTT-Spannung ist meist mehr bei hohen BCLK. 1,325-1,350 Volt reichen bei mir für BCLK 247


----------



## Hollywood (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Hey,
ich werde nun doch mal einen eigenen Thread in der Bench Sessions Section verfassen. Auch wenn es noch eine Weile dauert, so kann ich dort wenigstens alle Anregungen und Ratschläge von euch Profis bündeln. 
Hoffe, dass das okay ist.

lg

Hollywood


----------



## der8auer (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Gerade ist mein zweiter Dewar angekommen 

1x Messer Griesheim Dewar Juno 50l und
1x Messer Griesheim Dewar Juno 25l 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CoNtAcT (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Kippst du das LN2 erst in eine Kanne oder direkt in den Pot mit einem Schlauch und was mich noch interessiert, was kosten solche Behälter?


----------



## johnnyGT (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

@ der8auer 
Benchst du alleine? oder ist da wieder ne "Session"


----------



## exa (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****



CoNtAcT schrieb:


> was kosten solche Behälter?



so ein 50l Behälter kostet gebraucht 450-500 Euro


----------



## CoNtAcT (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****



exa schrieb:


> so ein 50l Behälter kostet gebraucht 450-500 Euro



Schade, genau das habe ich gerade in meine Bohrmaschiene investiert, weil mir mein 40er Bohrer flöten gegangen ist, samt MK5 Aufnahme + beide Wellen und nicht zu vergessen die Schwungräder!
Nun ja, da war ich selber schuld, habe den Kupferboden schräg eingespannt! usw...
Hier noch meine aktuellen Pötte


----------



## CrashStyle (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Saubere arbeit! Schauen echt gut aus, fängst jetzt auch an mit Pots leber bauen!?


----------



## CoNtAcT (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****



CrashStyle schrieb:


> Saubere arbeit! Schauen echt gut aus, fängst jetzt auch an mit Pots leber bauen!?



Mache ich schon länger, habs aber nie an die große Glocke gehängt!
Spaß, habe meine Pötte bis jetzt eigentlich nur für Kumpels gemacht. Jetzt verkaufe ich hin und wieder einen.


----------



## johnnyGT (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

und was würde so ein gutes Stück den kosten?


----------



## der8auer (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

@ CoNtAcT: Kannst du ein paar Details zu dem Pot angeben? Gewicht des Bodens und Durchmesser der Löcher?

@ johnnyGT: Ich benche in 2 Wochen wieder mit LN2


----------



## CoNtAcT (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****



der8auer schrieb:


> @ CoNtAcT: Kannst du ein paar Details zu dem Pot angeben? Gewicht des Bodens und Durchmesser der Löcher?
> 
> @ johnnyGT: Ich benche in 2 Wochen wieder mit LN2



Der Boden hat einen 70er Durchmesser und die fünf großen Bohrungen haben einen 12er Querschnitt. Der Boden samt Rohr wiegt ca. 2,3 kg!


----------



## RedCobra (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****



der8auer schrieb:


> @ johnnyGT: Ich benche in 2 Wochen wieder mit LN2


 

Ich frag mich blos mit wem 

der Pot sieht nicht schlecht aus , ich liebe Kupfer...

Gruß Sven


----------



## Doney (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

geile schei**  wenn ich das hier so sehe... mich kotzt nämlich mein windkraftwerk hier neben mir an... ZU LAUT!!!

kann mir jemand ne gute leise kühlungsmethode anbieten? ich kenn mich mit kühlung null aus


----------



## Patrickclouds (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

@Doney
Wasserkühlung

und wenn es etwas extremer sein soll ne Wasserkühlung kombiniert mit einem Chiller der das Wasser runter kühlt. Am besten aber noch soweit im Plusbereich, dass kein Kondenswasser entsteht. Wobei so eine Kompressorkühlung nie ganz leise ist


----------



## Doney (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

im howto thread steht doch aber das WaKü ZIEMLICH laut is... oO

oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden


----------



## exa (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

kommt drauf an wie dein Radi dimensioniert ist... gehört aber nicht hierher!!!


----------



## Masterwana (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Hab am WE mal wieder nen bisschen getaktet.
Damit die Hardware nicht so leiden muss hab ich für etwas kalte Luft gesorgt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sinthor4s (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Heute Mittag ist mein erster Pot gekommen^^
(gefertigt von "der8auer")




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CoNtAcT (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Wann wird gebencht?


----------



## sinthor4s (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Gebencht wird sobald ich alles zusammenhabe (es fehlen noch Thermometer, Multimeter, .....DICE)
Leider bin ich im moment trotz Ferien arg beschäftigt.. deswegen werd ich mir in 2-3 Wochen einfach mal ein Wochenende Zeit nehmen


----------



## CrashStyle (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Paar neue Bilder!


----------



## DerMalle (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Meine alte Bench-Box von innen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icke&Er (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Was hängt den da für ein hübsches Gerät drinne?


MFG


----------



## der8auer (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Huhu Malle 

Sieht mir nach Luftkühlung aus  Dann hast kein bzw. sehr sehr wenig Kondenswasser/Eis beim Benchen.


----------



## KvD (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

hi,

das müsste die "kokü-box" sein.


imho haben die da einfach ne kokü eingebaut und anstattz des EVAPs diesen verflüssiger da eingebaut, dadurch sind in der kiste -30°

wenn fals korrigiert mich bitte...


----------



## DerMalle (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

@der8auer

Luftkühlung extrem halt.  
Kondenswasser ist so gut wie gar keins vorhanden. 

@KvD

Genau, die bisher einzigartige Bench-Box. 

Hier noch ein paar Bilder:


----------



## Ray94 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

@DerMalle: Sieht echt klasse aus,
und auch noch so schön georndet.^^


----------



## DerMalle (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Danke. 

Für Rev. 2 habe ich auch schon ein paar Ideen. Aber mal sehen, ob ich sie überhaupt baue.

Erstmal meine Single Stage fertig machen und meine Kaskade reparieren (zweite Stufe undicht - vermutlich das Edelstahlwellrohr beim Löten zu warm gemacht ). 

Ein Bild habe ich noch:


----------



## Icke&Er (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Hier mal meine kleine Zubehörsammlung!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hollywood (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Hast Du die GPU-Pötte schon mal mit LN2 genutzt? 
Die sehen vom Design ähnlich wie meine Tekshas aus und lassen sich echt "bescheiden" befüllen.


----------



## der8auer (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Da hat wohl einer bei AT zugeschlagen  Hoffentlich fliegen dir die Aufsätze nicht um die Ohren. Soll schon vorgekommen sein


----------



## Dr.House (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Die Dinger waren zu Weihnachten runtergesetzt bei AT  ~80 €.

Sehen schon vielversprechend aus. Naja die Halterung ist ne andere Sache.


----------



## Icke&Er (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Jap, da hat einer sein Weihnachtsgeld bei Aquatuning aufn Kopf gehauen!
Da ich sie aber im Forum auch nicht billiger bekommen hätte und so auchnoch Garantie habe dachte ich mal, dass man da nichts falsch machen kann!
Da ich dazu auchnoch 20% Rabatbekommen habe!

Eigentlich sollten damit meine beiden GTX unter Dice, aber durch das Update bringts das ja nurnoch bedingt!
Also müssen meine 8800GTS èn und die 3870+4870 nen Voltmod erfahren!
Die Dinger müssen doch eingebencht werden!

MFG


----------



## anselm (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Ich hab mal eine Wasserkühlung mit Eis ausprobiert.
Funktioniert echt gut! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man musste halt immer wieder das Kondenswasser wegwischen.


----------



## CoNtAcT (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Ich habe das auch einmal ausprobiert! Siehe hier: CoNtAcT
Lass dich aber nicht vom Titel ablenken!


----------



## anselm (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Durch solch eine Methode ereicht man ganz gute Ergebnisse. 
Ich hab gestern mein Athlon 1200 MHz nochmals gebencht. Beim ersten mal hatte ich so ~ 40°C mit OC und Boxkühler und hab so ~ 1503 MHz geschafft.
Jetzt hab ich bei ~ 19°C mit extremen OC und einer Wasserkühlung ein Takt von ~ 1660 MHz hinbekommen. 
Ziemlich großer Taktunterschied für gerade mal ~ 11°C Temperaturdiverenz


----------



## der8auer (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Endlich...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HolySh!t (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Hui wasn das für Teil....ich denke mal was zum Temp messen oder?
Hab noch nie sonn Ding von Evga gesehen, naja hab eh kp von LN² usw....


----------



## XFX9800GTX+ (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

ne ich meine das ist für oc
speZiell für evga´s oder?


----------



## der8auer (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Den EVBot kannst du an EVGA Mainboards + Grafikkarten anschließen und dort die Spannungen und Taktraten im Betrieb verändern.


----------



## HolySh!t (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****



der8auer schrieb:


> Den EVBot kannst du an EVGA Mainboards + Grafikkarten anschließen und dort die Spannungen und Taktraten im Betrieb verändern.


Ah danke..war ja klar das ich falsch liege


----------



## theLamer (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Au ja, damit würde ich gerne mal 3DMark 2001 benchen, wenn ich ne EVGA Graka oder nen EVGA Board hätte


----------



## fuzz3l (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

@Lamer:
Wenn du mir ein gutes EVGA Board für 775 zeigst. Für Karte total unnötig, da man im 01er auch jeden Test mit den passenden Taktraten durchlaufen lassen kann...

@Roman:
Wofür direkt 2 Stück? Und wofür überhaupt? 
Zum Umstellen des CPU-Taktes zB im 05er oder 06er? Weil sonst, hat die Kiste für mich eher keinen Sinn...

Gruß
Christian


----------



## RaggaMuffin (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****



fuzz3l schrieb:


> @Roman:
> Wofür direkt 2 Stück? Und wofür überhaupt?


 
das ist männer spielzeug was für eine zeitlang für gute stimmung sorgt...aus erfahrung weis ich das der spaßfaktor nicht lang von dauer ist...aber immerhin bereitet es einem sehr viel freude...wen mans hat.


----------



## der8auer (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****



fuzz3l schrieb:


> @Roman:
> Wofür direkt 2 Stück? Und wofür überhaupt?
> Zum Umstellen des CPU-Taktes zB im 05er oder 06er? Weil sonst, hat die Kiste für mich eher keinen Sinn...
> 
> ...



Huhu 

Einer für mich selbst und einer ging an Dr.House.

Ja zum Umsellen des Takts zwischen den Benchmarks 

Gruß
Roman




RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> das ist männer spielzeug was für eine zeitlang für gute stimmung sorgt...aus erfahrung weis ich das der spaßfaktor nicht lang von dauer ist...aber immerhin bereitet es einem sehr viel freude...wen mans hat.



No Comment


----------



## FortunaGamer (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Die EVBot finde ich klasse, hoffe du wirst berichten wenn du die testest. Da spart man schon Zeit wenn man nicht immer in das Bios muss.


----------



## Hollywood (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****



FortunaGamer schrieb:


> Die EVBot finde ich klasse, hoffe du wirst berichten wenn du die testest. Da spart man schon Zeit wenn man nicht immer in das Bios muss.



Darum geht es ja nicht. Du kannst mit dem Teil ja den Takt usw on the fly ändern, also wärend der Benchmark läuft.
Wenn deine CPU also mit 5.4GHz durch die Grafiktests geht, aber im CPU-Test den Bogen macht, nimmst Du einfach Takt nach den ersten Grafiktests raus und nach den CPU-Tests jagst Du den Takt wieder hoch. (Beispiel 06er)

BTW Captain: Wo hast Du das Ding her? Hab meinen aus Taiwan! 



RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> das ist männer spielzeug was für eine zeitlang für gute stimmung sorgt...aus erfahrung weis ich das der spaßfaktor nicht lang von dauer ist...aber immerhin bereitet es einem sehr viel freude...wen mans hat.



Ja, genau! 

lg

Hollywood


----------



## Dr.House (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

heute ist meins auch eingetruddelt   [Handy-Cam Qually]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke Roman  Jetzt kann die nächste Session kommen


----------



## der8auer (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****



Hollywood schrieb:


> BTW Captain: Wo hast Du das Ding her? Hab meinen aus Taiwan!



Von Gautam (XtremeSystems)  Also EVGA USA.





FortunaGamer schrieb:


> Die EVBot finde ich klasse, hoffe du wirst berichten wenn du die testest. Da spart man schon Zeit wenn man nicht immer in das Bios muss.



Ja wollte eigentlich einen kleinen Testbericht machen wenn ich die Zeit dazu finde 




Dr.House schrieb:


> heute ist meins auch eingetruddelt
> Danke Roman  Jetzt kann die nächste Session kommen



Bitte, gerne  Hoffe die nächste Session benchen wir zusammen


----------



## Witcher (1. März 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Extreme Luftkühlung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.House (1. März 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Ist nicht so extreme wie es aussieht oder ?   Was machen die 2880 RPm ?


----------



## RomeoJ (1. März 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****



Witcher schrieb:


> Extreme Luftkühlung:
> 
> ........



Nunja, jetzt mal Buddar-bei-de-Fische....das nicht extrem Lukü.... 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/586197-post229.html


...das war extrem luKü-benchen....hihi kreativitäts Punkte, bidde....


----------



## Iceman001 (1. März 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Drei Lüfter sind mehr als zwei.


----------



## Witcher (2. März 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

jap die teile drehen bloß mit 2800 Rpm erzeugen aber genug druck wenn man alle gleichzeitig laufen lässt


----------



## Alriin (2. März 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Die überlangen Gewindestangen von der8auers Pot haben endlich einen Sinn.


----------



## Gamer_95 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Wieso hast du den Cooler Master table???
Ich finde das ding einfach nur schrottig.
Aber die KoKü sieht echt geil aus


----------



## Alriin (2. März 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Weil der besser ist als eine Mainboard-Schachtel!


----------



## CrashStyle (2. März 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****



Alriin schrieb:


> Weil der besser ist als eine Mainboard-Schachtel!



Richtig benche auch mit dem ding und finde, besser als auf dem tisch oder dem Mobo Karton zu benche.


----------



## anselm (7. März 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Ich hab mit meinem Freund jetzt mal mit Salzwasser gebencht.
Hat uns ordentlich Punkte eingebracht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerMalle (20. März 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Habe heute mit dem Umbau meiner Kaskade angefangen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nächste Woche gehts evtl weiter.


----------



## Gamer_95 (20. März 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****



Alriin schrieb:


> Weil der besser ist als eine Mainboard-Schachtel!





CrashStyle schrieb:


> Richtig benche auch mit dem ding und finde, besser als auf dem tisch oder dem Mobo Karton zu benche.



Es gibt auch andere Benchtable als das Ding von Cooler Master.
Ich habe ja auch einen anderen.


----------



## Showtek192 (23. März 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

wie sieht das aus wenn das eis schmiltzt das geht doch nur wenn der pc aus ist oder nicht


----------



## anselm (25. März 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****



Showtek192 schrieb:


> wie sieht das aus wenn das eis schmiltzt das geht doch nur wenn der pc aus ist oder nicht



Ja ist schon ein kleines Problem wenn das schmilzt.
Das verdunstet zum Teil beim auftauen und den Rest sollte man wegwischen
Was wir hier vergessen haben.  (Ne war natürlich Absicht)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist aber auch nicht so schlimm, die Cpus leben danach meist noch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier ist mir ein fotografisches Kunstwerk gelungen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mastersound200 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****

Sieht richtig geil aus das letzte Bild


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. März 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Offizielle Anmerkung:
Da wir in Zukunft klare Regeln für das Verhalten in Bilderthreads schaffen wollen, dieser Thread hier aber von Anfang an mehr als nur Bilder enthielt (bzw. viel zuwenig Bilder, um den Namen zu rechtfertigen), ist es jetzt offiziell der "Bilder- & Laberthread".


----------



## anselm (8. April 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Hab mit meinem Freund mal wieder was neues ausprobiert. 
TEC



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamer_95 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Heute ist meine KoKü gekommen  
Isomaterial von KingPing Cooling hat mir der Verkäufer sogar mitgeschickt. 

Allerdings waren 2 Teile dabei mit denen ich nichts anfangen kann.
Sie sind auf den letzten 2 Bildern. Kann mir da evt. jemand weiterhelfen???


----------



## der8auer (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Gute Frage... Sieht einem Heizelement ziemlich ähnlich. Aber sicher bin ich mir da absolut nicht.

Welche Leistung hat denn die KoKü?


----------



## Dr.House (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Es sind Silikon-Heizelemente.  Auf beiden steht 5 Watt ,wo waren die denn dran ?  An der Kokü ?  
Vllt. gegen Bildung von Kondenswasser...


Entweder anschließen oder Widerstand messen an den Dingern um zu sehen ob die heile sind.


----------



## Gamer_95 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****



der8auer schrieb:


> Welche Leistung hat denn die KoKü?



Die KoKü macht -45 Grad. @ Stock.
i7 920@ Load liegt bei ca. -30 Grad.
Ist für mich eigentlich ausreichend.
Und ehhm das ding hat nicht sonderlich viel gekostet.

@ House
Die Dinger lagen in der Tüte mit dem zubehör drinn.
Schrauben etc. ich glaube ich frag mal den verkäufer.


----------



## Gamer_95 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Hat sich jetzt geklärt was das ist.
Zitat vom Verkäufer:
die wärmepäds sind für die rückseite vom mobo
glaub die braucht man nur wenn man die kokü 24/7 verwendet.


----------



## der8auer (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Aha. Sowas habe ich auch noch nie gehört. Aber trotzdem witzige Idee


----------



## Gamer_95 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Joa. 
Das ding hat aber auch nur 120€ gekostet.
Meiner meinung nach top Preis.
Und die Leistung ist auch ausreichend wenn man noch gelegentlich mit Dice/LN2 bencht.


----------



## der8auer (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Jo bei dem Preis kann man eigentlich nichts falsch machen


----------



## JuliusS (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Gibst du mir mal den Link für die Seite , wo  man die KoKü kaufen kann !!!


----------



## der8auer (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Die hat er sicher gebraucht von einem privaten Hersteller gekauft  Ansonsten kosten neue und aktuelle SingleStages ~600€


----------



## Gamer_95 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Stimmt Roman 
Und auf dem Kompressor steht sogar Made in Germany drauf.
Also wird das schon alles eine gute Quali haben.
Glaubst du das dieses Isomaterial von KingPing was taugt?
Ich würde das zwar gerne ausprobieren, aber habe irgendwie angst das es ne menge Kondenswasser gibt.
Sonderlich dik is das Zeug nicht ca.3mm.


----------



## der8auer (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Kann ich nicht beurteilen... Ich vertraue da nur auf das originale Armaflex von armacell. 

Armaflex bietet auch dieses Isolierklebeband. Das hat ebenfalls nur eine Dicke von 3mm - isoliert und klebt aber richtig gut.


----------



## Gamer_95 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Ich denke mal Kinping weiss was er macht 
Das is nen US Import.
Werde das dann mal auf meinem AM3 Sys testen.
Wenn das Abraucht is es nicht sooo schlimm.
Dieses Armatape hat aber nicht noch eine schicht "Alufolie" oder soo.

Edit:
Momentan habe ich sowieso keine Zeit.
Ich habe erstmal 3 MSI HD5770 Hawks bestellt und hoffe das ich damit was beim Luxx Hawk OC Wettbewerb reißen kann.
Der 1. Platz kann sich wirklich sehen lassen *träum*


----------



## Eiswolf93 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****



Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal Kinping weiss was er macht
> Das is nen US Import.
> Werde das dann mal auf meinem AM3 Sys testen.
> Wenn das Abraucht is es nicht sooo schlimm.
> ...




pass auf, die hat nur einen cf steckplatz. mit der geht kein tri/quad cf!


----------



## Alriin (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

@Gamer_95

Bei ner Kompressorkühlung brauchst du dir keine großen Gedanken wegen Kondenswasser machen. Erst beim Ausschalten bilden sich ein paar Tröpfchen am und um den CPU. Ich arbeite fast täglich mit meiner Single Stage und hab nur Armaflex drumherum.


----------



## Ü50 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

@Gamer_95
Ich habe erstmal 3 MSI HD5770 Hawks bestellt 


wo hast du deine Bestellt? Wo ich bestellt habe : keinen festen Liefertermin


----------



## Gamer_95 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

@ Eiswolf93
Ich weiss.
Ich darf sowieso für den wettbewerb nur mit einer Benchen.
Ich hoffe unter den GraKas ist ein "Sahnestück".
Wenn ich die GraKas wieder verkaufe und 20-30€ verlust mache aber dafür Preise für 600€ gewinne ist das kein problem 
Aber der Wettbewerb hat sowieso "komische" regeln.
Einen V-Mod machen darf man.
Aber man darf die Karte nicht unter Wasser oder Dice/KoKü/LN2 setzen 

@ Ü50
Bei Welcome to computeruniverse.net!...
Machst du auch beim dem Contest mit?

@ Alriin
Es geht ja nicht nur um KoKü sondrn auch um DIce und LN2-...
Aber ich glaube insbesonders da bleib ich bei Knete.


----------



## Ü50 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

@Gamer_95
@ Ü50
Bei Welcome to computeruniverse.net!...
Machst du auch beim dem Contest mit?

Nein , mein Ram. III wir bis bis dahin nicht da sein.


----------



## Gamer_95 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Aber es geht da eigentlich nur um die GPU leistung.
Irgendein S775 Sys wirst du doch wohl noch haben oder???


----------



## Ü50 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****



Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Aber es geht da eigentlich nur um die GPU leistung.
> Irgendein S775 Sys wirst du doch wohl noch haben oder???



Gestern ist mir das mit dem V. Mod abgeraucht, warum keine Ahnung.
Mein P5Q ProTubo wollte ich mir aufbewahren für meinen Pot den ich erwarte.
Damit wollte ich üben. Mit meinem Ga-X48-DQ6 komme ich mit dem Bios nicht zu recht


----------



## Gamer_95 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Das bios ist doch egal.
Die CPU muss doch sowieso alles auf Auto laufen.
Fürs GPU OC brauchst du doch kein Bios!?


----------



## CoNtAcT (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Du kannst aber die bioseinstellungen einer GPU auch mit Hilfe von Tools abändern.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****



der8auer schrieb:


> Aha. Sowas habe ich auch noch nie gehört. Aber trotzdem witzige Idee



Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hatte Asetek sowas immer dabei.
Erspart einem im Idealfall die Isolierung.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Jop, bei kommerziellen Koküs war das meines Wissens Standard. Dazu muss man aber auch sagen, dass die vor einigen Jahren aktuellen Modelle nicht mit den stärkeren Anlagen zu vergleichen sind, auf die inzwischen die meisten Bencher zurückgreifen. Einfache, mehrlagige Papier-Iso ist mittlerweile mein klarer Favorit fürs Singlestage-Benchen, ganz ohne Iso möchte ich zwar niemandem empfehlen, geht aber auch.


----------



## Alriin (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Einfache, mehrlagige Papier-Iso ist mittlerweile mein klarer Favorit fürs Singlestage-Benchen, ganz ohne Iso möchte ich zwar niemandem empfehlen, geht aber auch.



Ich verwende immer eine feinsäuberlich zugeschnittene Armaflex-Iso. Bei Intel-CPUs lege ich auch noch ein paar kleine Streifen Taschentuch um den CPU. Ganz ohne Iso würde ich definitiv nicht benchen!


----------



## True Monkey (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Dito....fein säuberlich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alriin (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Wobei du da die Schwachstelle des Intel-CPUs eben nicht isoliert hast. Den Bereich CPU/Sockel! Ich hatte da anfangs immer Wasser drin bis ich mit Taschentüchern nachgeholfen hab.

Bei AMD ist das zum Glück einfacher.


----------



## True Monkey (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

^^Auf dem Bild fehlt noch das Knetgummi (Faber Castell)

Damit isoliere ich den rest


----------



## mAlkAv (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Ja der Sockel ist wichtig. Ich nehme beispielsweise Knetgummi direkt bis an den Rand vom Heatspreader.

Edit, alles klar ^^


----------



## Dr.House (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Kein Papier im Sockel bei der CPU oder Knette kommt mir jemals aufs Board.

Armaflex um den Sockel und Pot drauf , dann sind CPU und Sockel luftdicht isoliert. Hatte noch nie Eis an der CPU oder Sockel ,auch nach 10 h nicht ...


----------



## CoNtAcT (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Bei meinem nächsten bench, probiere ich die board iso auch mal mit Armaflex!


----------



## der8auer (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Habe gerade die neue Halterung für meine KoKü ausprobiert  Nun kann ich auch endlich Grafikkarten damit testen  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnitzel (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Schön schön.
Wie fängst du denn da das Gewicht der Leitung ab?


----------



## True Monkey (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Start 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Schön schön.
> Wie fängst du denn da das Gewicht der Leitung ab?



Dafür habe ich leider noch keine vernünftige Lösung gefunden - aber ich arbeite daran 

@ True:  Lecker DICE


----------



## Oliver (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Roman, schön zu sehen, dass die Kokü endlich mal wieder in Aktion ist 

Das gewicht der Leitung war allerdings bei der Nutzung mit CPUs nie ein Problem bei mir.

Gruß,
Oliver


----------



## Dr.House (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Paar Fotos meiner letzten Session mit Dice 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CoNtAcT (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Nicht schlecht, da war wirklich alles kalt!


----------



## True Monkey (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hirschi-94 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Sieht nach Dice aus


----------



## Hollywood (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****


----------



## Eiswolf93 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

ist das deins? oder fragst du was der macht?


----------



## Hollywood (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****



Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> ist das deins? oder fragst du was der macht?



Das war mein erster GT auf dem Classy. Musste oft aufwärmen wegen CBB.


----------



## fuzz3l (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Bei so einem Krüppel F1 () reicht doch auch ein normaler Heißluftfön...

Und damit es nicht zu OT ist, hier mal ein Bild von einer der mittlerweilen vielen Benchsessions von Kovsk und mir...
Teamzugehörigkeit sollte sich erkennen lassen...


----------



## Hollywood (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****



fuzz3l schrieb:


> Bei so einem Krüppel F1 () reicht doch auch ein normaler Heißluftfön...
> 
> Und damit es nicht zu OT ist, hier mal ein Bild von einer der mittlerweilen vielen Benchsessions von Kovsk und mir...
> Teamzugehörigkeit sollte sich erkennen lassen...



Ich persönlich finde den Container okay. Er hält die Temps ordentlich.
Würde zwar sicher nicht wieder einen kaufen (Preis nach Zoll), aber ist denoch ein super Pot.


----------



## Kovsk (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Hollywood, nimms mir nicht böse, schonmal nen Otti Extreme Rev 3 oder Rev 4 gebencht? Falls nicht weist du nicht was ein guter Pot ist und deine Meinung über den F1 ist verständlich. Falls doch und du findest den F1 trotzt ganz ok, mein Beileid 

Der F1 hat inerhalb von Deutschland nicht ohne Grund einen schlechten Ruf, auch international schwindet der Ruf, jeder der auf der CeBIT oder Gamescom Ottis Monster in Aktion gesehen hat, bestellt sofort einen und wirft seinen F1 aufs Altmetall 

Das soll keine Werbung für Otti sein, auch besi Pötte sind einfach welten besser, mit einen der8auer Pot habe ich merkwürdigerweise zwar noch nie gebencht, aber rein vom Ausehen, der Technik und den Maßen her, dürften diese den F1 auch einfach um welten übertreffen.


----------



## Alriin (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Bei der EOS wirst du eh ein paar der8auer-Pötte in Aktion sehen.


----------



## Kovsk (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****



Alriin schrieb:


> Bei der EOS wirst du eh ein paar der8auer-Pötte in Aktion sehen.


In Aktion gesehen habe ich sie schon, subjektiv wie gesagt auch sehr gut  Werde mich evtl. dann mal erdreisten mich bei einen von euch mit dran zu setzen und mal 15min das kippen zu übernehmen 

Außerdem werde ich Romans GPU/CPU Monster auf einer GTX480 testen


----------



## Hollywood (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****



Kovsk schrieb:


> Hollywood, nimms mir nicht böse, schonmal nen Otti Extreme Rev 3 oder Rev 4 gebencht? Falls nicht weist du nicht was ein guter Pot ist und deine Meinung über den F1 ist verständlich. Falls doch und du findest den F1 trotzt ganz ok, mein Beileid
> 
> Der F1 hat inerhalb von Deutschland nicht ohne Grund einen schlechten Ruf, auch international schwindet der Ruf, jeder der auf der CeBIT oder Gamescom Ottis Monster in Aktion gesehen hat, bestellt sofort einen und wirft seinen F1 aufs Altmetall
> 
> Das soll keine Werbung für Otti sein, auch besi Pötte sind einfach welten besser, mit einen der8auer Pot habe ich merkwürdigerweise zwar noch nie gebencht, aber rein vom Ausehen, der Technik und den Maßen her, dürften diese den F1 auch einfach um welten übertreffen.



Kein Ding! Als ich vor noch nicht mal einem Jahr mit benchen angefangen habe, kannte ich eben keinen Otti und CO. 
Kenne den auch jetzt noch nicht! 
Kingpin's Laden kannte ich, so hab ich eben alles dort gekauft. 
Würde ja gern mal andere ausprobieren, ohne die gleich kaufen zu müssen...
Bis jetzt kenne ich nur den F1, Roman's LN2/Dice Pot, und meinen "Ihn".
Daher kann ich mit dem F1 nur zufrieden sein, mir fehlen die Vergleiche.

Gruß


----------



## Kovsk (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

So geht es vielen weltweit, früher(auch heute noch) fehlte in vielen Ländern einfach die Leute üm Pötte zu bauen, damals baute Vince schon seine Pötte, und verkaufte sie an eben jene Länder, und so wurden seine Pötte berühmt.

Danach hielt es in den meisten Ländern kaum mehr jemand notwendig Pötte selbst zu bauen, weil die von Vince ja gut sind (was sie damals auch wirklich waren). Dann kam der erste F1.. der Struktur mäßig eher ein Witz war  Aber die Leute kauften ihn, denn er kam ja vom guten alten Vince... so ging es auch mit dem F1EE...

Heute bencht in Europa kaum jemand mehr mit kingpin CPU Pötten, von GPU reden wir jetzt mal nicht, die sind Teilweise ziemlich gut, auch wenn ein wenig klein.

Wenn Vince sich nicht mal was neues ausdenkt was nicht nur CNC optimiert ist damit man es einfach bauen kann, wird seine CPU Pötte in 5 Jahren niemand mehr haben wollen....


----------



## Hollywood (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****



Kovsk schrieb:


> So geht es vielen weltweit, früher(auch heute noch) fehlte in vielen Ländern einfach die Leute üm Pötte zu bauen, damals baute Vince schon seine Pötte, und verkaufte sie an eben jene Länder, und so wurden seine Pötte berühmt.
> 
> Danach hielt es in den meisten Ländern kaum mehr jemand notwendig Pötte selbst zu bauen, weil die von Vince ja gut sind (was sie damals auch wirklich waren). Dann kam der erste F1.. der Struktur mäßig eher ein Witz war  Aber die Leute kauften ihn, denn er kam ja vom guten alten Vince... so ging es auch mit dem F1EE...
> 
> ...



Das wichtigste ist doch, dass man mit dem Pot zurecht kommt.
Ich habe zwar in den letzten Monaten einige hundert Liter LN2 verbraten, stehe aber dennoch ganz am Anfang. Ich muss noch sehr, sehr viel lernen.
Natürlich auch, was Container angeht. 
Mir fehlen einfach die Kontakte zu den anderen Potbauern. 
Und einfach noch ein paar kaufen, nur um zu sehen ob ich damit besser arbeiten kann....
Ich konnte Roman's LN2/Dice Pot auf der Session mit True testen, und der war mir einfach viel zu schnell. 
Das liegt aber einfach an der Struktur des Pots, der ja auch für Dice sein soll.
Dem fehlt es einfach etwas an Masse.
Meinen Eigenbau kann man nur für Dice nutzen, oder eben für CPU's ohne CB.
Das sind halt die Pötte, über die ich reden kann.
Ich würde trotzdem keinen Pot mehr bei Vince kaufen. Auch wenn ich damit gut klar komme.
Die Dinger sind einfach zu teuer.

EDIT: Stadtallendorf? Edersee?


----------



## Kovsk (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Edersee sind 50km aber fast ja 

Ja es gibt halt einfach DICE Pötte und LN2 Pötte, Ottis 4,5-5,5kg CU Monster sind halt auch für DICE einfach nur ungeeignet 

Und natürlich muss man mit einen Pot zureckt kommen, aber es kann mir niemand erzählen das er mit nem F1 besser klarkommt als mit nem Otti Extreme  Mit den Teilen kannst du WPrime 1024m bei 6GHz auf ne Gulftown laufen lassen und musst nur ein wenig LN2 reinkippen und der Pot senkt seine Temperatur noch während der 1024m läuft  Ein "Problem" hat man bei dem Otti Extreme nur wenn er zu kalt ist... 5kg Kupfer brauchen auch mit einem Heisluftföhn ihr Zeit


----------



## Hollywood (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****



Kovsk schrieb:


> Edersee sind 50km aber fast ja
> 
> Ja es gibt halt einfach DICE Pötte und LN2 Pötte, Ottis 4,5-5,5kg CU Monster sind halt auch für DICE einfach nur ungeeignet



4,5-5,5 kg? Kannst Du mal ein paar Bilder verlinken oder sowas?



Kovsk schrieb:


> Mit den Teilen kannst du WPrime 1024m bei 6GHz auf ne Gulftown laufen lassen und musst nur ein wenig LN2 reinkippen und der Pot senkt seine Temperatur noch während der 1024m läuft



Klingt ja fast unglaublich!


----------



## Dr.House (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Mit nem Classi ist ein Otti Extreme in meinen Augen auch fehl am Platz. Beim ständigem CBB muss man ewig warten. Ein Mittelmäßig guter LN2 Pot ist dafür besser geeignet.

Ich habe bis jetzt bei LN2 immer mit meinem Dice Pot gebencht und mein Gott man muss eben öfters kippen. 

Der F1 sieht immer noch gut aus, ich mag die rechteckige Form. Rund ist etwas langweilig und nicht besser zum Kippen.


----------



## Hollywood (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****



Dr.House schrieb:


> Mit nem Classi ist ein Otti Extreme in meinen Augen auch fehl am Platz. Beim ständigem CBB muss man ewig warten. Ein Mittelmäßig guter LN2 Pot ist dafür besser geeignet.
> 
> Ich habe bis jetzt bei LN2 immer mit meinem Dice Pot gebencht und mein Gott man muss eben öfters kippen.
> 
> Der F1 sieht immer noch gut aus, ich mag die rechteckige Form. Rund ist etwas langweilig und nicht besser zum Kippen.



Welchen Pot hast Du denn Mate? 
Bei CBB entweder warten oder eben den Brenner raussuchen! 
Werde auch nicht mehr mit den Classified's benchen. Davon bin ich entgültig weg!


----------



## Kovsk (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Nun ich würde sagen wirf dein Classifail weg 

Ein Pot sollte sich nicht den zickerrein eines Boards beugen müssen 

Aber über das Classified wurde schon genug diskutiert, es gibt getrennte fronten über das Board und an deren Meinung wird sich nichts mehr ändern 

@Hollywood: Klar hier die Rev.4 XtremEdition rev.4...Made in Germany - AwardFabrik - Forum

Und ich weis die Werte hören sich einfach unglaublich an, aber sie sind so, sogar noch besser als du es dir jetzt evtl. Vorstellen kannst  Mit dein Teilen benchen ist ein Taum


----------



## Hollywood (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Heilige Maria Mutter Gottes!
Das nenne ich mal eine Struktur! Hast Du auch Abmessungen von dem Trümmer?
Sieht auf jeden Fall gigantisch aus!


----------



## Kovsk (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Musste bei Otti nachfragen, ich besitze nur einen Rev 3, und bin gerade zu faul nachzumessen, weis nur das er 4,5kg wiegt


----------



## Hollywood (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****



Kovsk schrieb:


> Musste bei Otti nachfragen, ich besitze nur einen Rev 3, und bin gerade zu faul nachzumessen, weis nur das er 4,5kg wiegt



Hab ihn mal angeschrieben. Mal schauen, ob er sich meldet.


----------



## der8auer (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Werde in Zukunft mein Angebot etwas aufstocken 

Da es bei Conrad die günstigen Temperaturfühler nicht mehr gibt mache ich eben meine eigenen 

Typ K und für die gängigen Thermometer wie Voltcraft K102 geeignet 
Sind aber noch nicht ganz fertig. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Moritz2000 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Ich habe mal eine Frage: In dem Thread hier sind ja beispielsweise Bilder von vereisten Rams. Auf die Frage, ob die denn noch funktionieren, kam die klar verjahende Antwort, das dürfe nur nicht schmelzen und so den Ram durch Kondenswasser zerstören. Meine Frage: Wie bekommt man denn den Ram von dem Eis wieder frei, so dass er noch funktioniert? Rein interessehalber die Frage  Habe nicht vor so zu kühlen...


----------



## Alriin (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****



Moritz2000 schrieb:


> Meine Frage: Wie bekommt man denn den Ram von dem Eis wieder frei, so dass er noch funktioniert? Rein interessehalber die Frage  Habe nicht vor so zu kühlen...



Mit nem Föhn.


----------



## NCphalon (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Indem man den RAM net betreibt während das Eis trocknet und das Kondenswasser verdunstet^^


----------



## Moritz2000 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Ahh, leuchtet ein...
Wieder was gelernt, 
Danke


----------



## CoNtAcT (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Ich taue meine Hardware immer im Backofen bei 60 Grad 30 min auf!
Ist noch nie was flöten gegangen.


----------



## Dr.House (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Die kalten Rams sind meine. Tuen es noch ganz gut. 

Nass werden die allemal ,aber nach dem Föhnen sind sie wieder okay.

Jetzt noch guten Ram zu kriegen ist teuer. 

@ Roman

wie selbst gemacht ?   Welchen Durchmesser hat die Ummantelung von den NiCr-Ni Elementen ?


----------



## der8auer (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Naja eben selbst zusammenbauen, löten usw.

*Details:*

- Typ K Thermoelement (NiCr-Ni)
- Mit Typ K Stecker für Thermometer wie Voltcraft K102
- Gesamtlänge: ca. 75cm
- Spitze: 5mm lang, 1,8mm Durchmesser
- Hinter der Spitze 25mm Leitung (schwarz) mit 3mm Durchmesser
- Danach Silikonleitung auf etwa 70cm Länge




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moritz2000 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****



Dr.House schrieb:


> Die kalten Rams sind meine. Tuen es noch ganz gut.
> 
> Nass werden die allemal ,aber nach dem Föhnen sind sie wieder okay.



Hehe, "kalt" triffts gut  Jo habe das schon mitbekommen, nass werden sie, man sollte sie nur nicht im nassen Zustand betreiben...In dem Thread sind teilweise echt geniale Bilder 

@ House: Immer wenn ich dein Profilbild sehe, könnte ich mir sofort eine Folge Dr. House reinziehen


----------



## der8auer (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Kondenswasseralarm




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zøtac (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Sieht genauso aus wie mein AM2+ Board nach dem Auftauen aus der Schockstarre von -192°C


----------



## der8auer (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Bist du eigentlich bei HWBot angemeldet?


----------



## zøtac (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Nein, hab imo aber auch wenig Zeit (Schreibtisch bauen, Mod Planen und nebenbei auch noch Arbeiten^^) Und iwi läuft mein Pot aus


----------



## Alriin (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Kannst dich ja trotzdem unserem Team anschließen.


----------



## Hollywood (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

.....


----------



## zøtac (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****



Alriin schrieb:


> Kannst dich ja trotzdem unserem Team anschließen.


Joa, könnt ich schon machen, nur dann muss ich mich erstmal n bisschen einlesen, hab das bisher nur aus Spass und Langeweile gemacht 
Edit:
Hab mir mal Das "How To"  hier durchgelesen, und ich denke das ich das schaffe :> Bin halt nicht so professionell, hab nicht viel Zeit, besonders gut und sehr viel Fachwissen hab ich auch nicht ( mein wissen ist gerade genug um die Hardware nicht sofort zu zerstören ) und imo hab ich nur Lukü und Wakü zur verfügung aber sonst, alles was noch übrig bleibt schaff ich!
Muss ich das erst mit irgentwem abklären oder einfach der Gruppe hier beitreten und bei HWBot anmelden?


----------



## der8auer (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Nein kannst einfach beitreten


----------



## zøtac (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Ok, ab sofort quäle ich meine Hardware nicht mehr aus Langeweile sondern aus einem guten grund! Für den 1ten Platz 
Weiß jemand wo man günstig Pots herbekommt? Am besten oben Alu unten Kupfer damits günstig ist und gut kühlt^^


----------



## CoNtAcT (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Klaro, baue selber Pötte, einen aus Kupfer und Alu habe ich noch, wobei der aus Alu nur für Dice geeignet ist und der aus Kupfer eher für LN² aber ebenfalls auch für dice.

Hier der Link:*[V] CoNtAcT's LN² & Dice  -->>Pot V-Ecke*


----------



## zøtac (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Danke für den Link aber da darf ich noch nicht hin^^
Nen Dice Pot würde mir erstmal reichen, was würd sowas denn kosten?


----------



## CoNtAcT (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Der dice Pot kostet 95 €, welche Sockelarten benchst du?


----------



## zøtac (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Sry, hab nen ziemlich gutes Angebot vom 8auer bekommen und werd vermutlich da zuschlagen. Aber danke für das Angebot und viel glück noch beim Verkaufen


----------



## exa (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

am besten schaust du mal in die Marktplätze der Foren, und kaufst einen gebrauchten Pot. Die sind relativ günstig, und ich mein wirklich was dran sein kann ja nicht, man muss evtl das Isomaterial erneuern und den mal sauber machen, dann sind die wie neu...

edit: oh den thread hab ich schon länger nicht aktiualisiert, bin etwas sehr spät dran sry^^


----------



## hirschi-94 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Hier ist mal mein Pot 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

@Roman, danke für den tipp mit den kodenswasser. ich hatte letzte session mal was in die dice box gelegt^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## anselm (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Funktioniert die noch?


----------



## Eiswolf93 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Beim ersten mal starten nach diesem Versuch, nein, dann erstes mal backen, nein. beim zweiten mal backen, ja.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## fnatic (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Wow, die Bilder sind mal übel krass  

Aber hauptsache die Graka geht wieder


----------



## Gamer_95 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Ganz schöne Sammelung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CoNtAcT (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Ja, was sehe ich denn da!!
Diese Art der extremen Kühlung würde mich auchmal interessieren.


----------



## Gamer_95 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Joa, ist eigentlich ganz lustig...
Relativ Konstant -40 grad mit i7 920...
Habe ne CPU-Z Vali mit 5111MHz oder soo...
Leider habe ich idiot die Vali mit dem Laten CPU-Z gemacht.
Deswegen kann ich die Validation nicht hochladen 
Aber naja, auffer EOS sollte unter LN2 evt. noch etwas mehr drinn sein.
Und dann auch 100Pro mit dem neuen CPU-Z 

Edit:
Habe was vergessen...
Im Sommer hat man mit sonnem Ding ziehmliche Hitzeprobleme.
Hat sich nahc 15 Minuten abgeschaltet.
Dann ahbe ich die Seitenteile abgenommen und noch 3 Nanoxia 2000RPM Lüfter angebracht.
Soo lief das dann 2 Stunden.
Aber jetzt ist erstmal schluss.
Das Ding glüht


----------



## CoNtAcT (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Schick mir mal bitte ne PN, wo du dieses Schmuckstück her hast und wieviel er gekostet hat!
Habe auch Interesse, mal schaun

:Edit: war ja nicht wirklich teuer! Bei diesem Preis würde ich auch nicht nein sagen...


----------



## Gamer_95 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

habe dir mal ne PN geschrieben.
Aber dei KoKü ist nicht neu sondern gebraucht gekauft...


----------



## CoNtAcT (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Vielen Dank, habe ich gesehen.
Habe meinen letzten post editiert, um doppelpost zu vermeiden.
Du sag mal, brauchst du die Kokü gerade?


----------



## Gamer_95 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Sehe ich auch gerade 

Brauchen nciht direkt.
Ich habe meinen i7 erstmal für die EOS angetestet...
Momentan brauche ich sie also nicht...


----------



## Professor Frink (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Pics von meiner letzten Benchsession:


----------



## Freakezoit (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

@ Gamer_95 schönes teil deine SS nur die saugleitung ist ziemlich kurz.
Meine ist leider futsch , Haarriss in der Saugleitung atm, such jemanden der des teil Repariert ,leider wollte die keiner bis jetzt reparieren .


----------



## Icke&Er (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Dann will ich auchmal ein paar Bilder raushauen 


3870X2 @ Quad-CF



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8800GTX @ SLI



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7950GX2 @ Quad-SLI 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG


----------



## der8auer (25. August 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Kalter NB-Pot 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## isulk (28. August 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Frozen Ram 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theLamer (28. August 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Mein "Sparboard" unter DICE


----------



## rabit (28. August 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Und der Ram noch funktionstüchtig?


----------



## CoNtAcT (28. August 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****



rabit schrieb:


> Und der Ram noch funktionstüchtig?



Warum nicht?


----------



## isulk (28. August 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Klar,sind ja die guten alten Cellshock gewesen.Der Aufwand lohnt aber nicht wirklich,ist halt nur für das letzte quentchen Takt.

Vor dem verbau....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rabit (28. August 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Hast Du die selber angefertigt?
Was läuft da für ein Röhrchen am Ram entlang?


----------



## CoNtAcT (29. August 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Das wäre doch etwas für unsere i860er bencher, die den Takt der neuen Module ausreizen könnten.


----------



## isulk (29. August 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Ja die sind selber gefräst.Das Röhrchen ist ein 6mm Kupferrohr das zwischen den beiden Teilen verlötet wird.Die gefrästen Teile sind auch gebohrt und dadurch läuft das Kältemittel.


----------



## rabit (29. August 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Wow super hinnbekommen!
Also ich würde noch lamellen einfräsen rein für die Optik.

Kühltechnisch wird wohl mit Einsatz des Kältemittels kein Vorteil durch die Lamellen entstehen.

Hast Du auch mal ein Spiel gespielt während Du aktiv gekühlt hast und iwie Unterschiede gemerkt?


----------



## isulk (29. August 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Hab mir die Anlage eigentlich nur zum Ram testen gebaut.
Hatte ein paar Cellshock die 690MHz @ 2,54v @ Cl5 durch 32M liefen.

Hier noch ne Bastelei....Rotary Dual GPU Anlage




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CoNtAcT (30. August 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

nice und super idee....


----------



## Mega Rage (9. September 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Hi ich hab ne Frage an alle Benchexperten:
Meint ihr das man die Iso so lassen kann oder soll ich die neu machen? (war mein erster Versuch, deshalb sieht es auch ein bisschen zerfressen aus)


----------



## True Monkey (9. September 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Ist ok ....du solltest aber alles an lücken rund um die CPU noch mit Zewa stopfen.


----------



## Mega Rage (9. September 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****



True Monkey schrieb:


> Ist ok ....du solltest aber alles an lücken rund um die CPU noch mit Zewa stopfen.



Wird gemacht, danke für die Hilfe


----------



## True Monkey (9. September 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Also diese Stellen meine ich ..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und sowas ist auch ganz hilfreich damit das Kondenswasser ein wenig abgefangen wird




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mega Rage (9. September 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

So ich habs nochmal verbessert 
Am unteren Ende vom Sockel hab ich jetzt noch kein Zewa reingestopft,
dass mach ich wenn ich losbench.

Das blöde Board soll dann mal zeigen was es kann,aber ein hoher FSB gehört leider nicht dazu
deswegen nehm ich nen e5400 da stoß ich bestimmt nicht an den FSB-wall.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (10. September 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Das Zewa ist schon zu nah an der cpu. wenn du jetzt den pot drauf machst, kannst du vielleicht keinen richtigen kontakt haben. lieber wie im bild von true um dem sockel  herum.

der pot hat ja ne große grundfläche. im dem radius darf nichts im weg sein.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Andi baut was schönes für mich, jetzt wird grad lackiert

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjPYWZOkXXU


more to come...

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Otterauge (10. September 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Und nu ist er fertig...


​


----------



## Lower (10. September 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Genialer Pot,

Aber was soll das sein wenn ich fragen darf?

lg Lovro


----------



## Eiswolf93 (10. September 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Der pot gehört nicht dazu, da kommt noch was besseres

ich hatte bei der eos probleme mit der halterung/isolierung. 

mit dieser halterung, punktuell in der pot-mitte, ist das problem gelöst


----------



## zøtac (10. September 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Ich würd mal sagen das soll ein LN2 Pot sein


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (10. September 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

@Eiswolf93: Das Youtube-Video habe ich eingebunden: Einfach https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Video-ID rein und das war es auch schon. 
@Otterauge: Der Tisch ist eine Eigenanfertigung, richtig?


----------



## Lower (10. September 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****



Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> Der pot gehört nicht dazu, da kommt noch was besseres
> 
> ich hatte bei der eos probleme mit der halterung/isolierung.
> 
> mit dieser halterung, punktuell in der pot-mitte, ist das problem gelöst



Achsooo, das ist also eine neue Halterung! nice 

aber wirst du nicht ein wenig Probleme beim Nachkippen haben?

lg Lower


----------



## Eiswolf93 (10. September 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

der pot hat ne größe von 80x60mm, da sollte es kein problem sein.

aber diese halterung ist deutlich besser als die von Dimastech


----------



## Schnitzel (10. September 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Du kannst die LN2 Nachfüllung ja direkt in deinen Niederhalter intergrieren.
Dafür fehlt dir dann nur noch Druckdewar.


----------



## der8auer (10. September 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Ich persönlich stehe eher auf die "alt bewährte" Methode. Dabei wird der Anpressdruck durch die Backplate an eine große Fläche auf der Unterseite des Mainboards verteilt und somit weniger belastet. Gleichzeitig isoliert man die Unterseite automatisch durch Armaflex zwischen Mobo und Backplate.

Aber jedem das Seine  Qualitativ aber wieder top Arbeit von Otti


----------



## Otterauge (11. September 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Zur ersten Frage... der Pot ist nee unfertige Rev. 4 den ich einfach mal drauf gestellt habe.

Ja den Benchtable habe ich selber gebaut, ist Robust und der Arm ist gut Schwenkbar und mit Leichtigkeit zu entfernen. Fühlt sich gut an beim an drücken

Das ganze ruhr daher das ich zwei sehr spezielle Pötte nächste Woche bauen werde die noch aufwendiger sind wie die Rev. 4... wird echt eine Herausforderung

Befestigung:
Und ja da hast du recht das man mit der eigenen Potbefestigung aber auch nur weil einige es verkehrt machen beim Befestigen. Wenn man sowas macht legt man unter die große Armaflexplatte 5mm platte bei 19mm Armaflex ca.8mm und wenn man dann andrückt gleicht sich das aus.

Ergo: Brett bleibt gerade und so verteilt sich der Druck besser wie mit jedem Direkthalter denn der Verbiegt das Bord auch

Nee Idee wie man das Armaflex noch dran-gedrückt bekommt und Schonender damit umgeht habe ich auch aber dafür müssen erst die Pötte fertig sein


----------



## der8auer (11. September 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Cool, dass du auch hier unterwegs bist 

Ah danke für die Erklärung


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. September 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Ist so ne lange Stange direkt ins LN2 nicht in Bezug auf Verbrauch und vor allem Anpessdruck (Temperaturschwankung) ungünstig?


----------



## Otterauge (11. September 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Nee irrelevant.

Klar lese ich hier oft mit nur Posten tu ich selten, einfach nee Zeitfrage. PCGH ist auf der Arbeit auch geblockt


----------



## isulk (25. September 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Die letzte kokü die ich gebaut habe.
Leistung 265W bei -33°C Umgebungstemp 24°C
230Watt werden bei - 36,7°C gehalten
Ohne Last gehts bis -42°C




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hirschi-94 (25. September 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Mit welcher CPU hast du die Kokü getestet?


----------



## Don_Dan (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Ein paar Bilder von meiner ersten Session:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (14. November 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Neue Tempfühler  Ab sofort bei mir im VK-Thread erhältlich.



Typ-K Thermoelement
Hochwertige Silikonleitung
Gesamtlänge: ~70cm
Spitzenlänge: 5mm
Spitzendurchmesser: 1,8mm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## speddy411 (14. November 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Hast du da mal ein Vergleich gemacht mit denen von Voltcraft? Weil die Dinger von Voltcraft gehen doch recht schnell kaputt wenn man sie ein paar Mal rumbiegt und wenn deine Fühler genauso präzise arbeiten dann......gekauft


----------



## der8auer (14. November 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Die von mir reagieren etwas anders. D.h. du musst das Thermometer neu kalibrieren. Dazu einfach ein Glas nehmen und mit Eiswürfeln auffüllen. Wenig Wasser hinzugeben und warten. Nach ein paar Minuten sollte das Wasser etwa 0°C haben und du kannst das Thermometer entsprechend einstellen. 

Dafür erreichen meine niedrigere Temperaturen. Also in LN2 z.B. -193°C. Die anderen haben da teilweise nur -185°C. Wobei ich auch nicht weiß ob das an der Kalibrierung liegt.


----------



## Otterauge (19. November 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Ein neuer GPU Klopper ist fertig... denke bei dem Fassungsvermögen sollte er funktionieren


----------



## zcei (19. November 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Also aussehen ist ja schonmal topp. Und dass die funktionieren wage ich bei dir nicht zu bezweifeln


----------



## der8auer (19. November 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Saubere Arbeit Otti  Schickes Teil!


----------



## Dr.House (19. November 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Meiner 


Das Innenleben will ich euch nicht vorenthalten  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Masterchief- (19. November 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Roman, sind diese K-Typ Fühler die die ich auch von dir hab ?
Wenn ja, ich kann sie nur empefehlen 
Einfach Top, wie alles was du machst.


----------



## der8auer (19. November 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Danke  Ja sind nahezu identisch. Habe nur die Spitze minimal geändert.


----------



## mAlkAv (24. November 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Hab hier auch noch ein paar Bilder vom letzten Wochenende.
Auf der Nordbrücke werkelt Romans NB Pot


----------



## der8auer (24. November 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Macht sich gut, der Kleine


----------



## SoF (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

erster test im freien diesen winter - die 480 gtx mag das auf jeden fall  jetzt nur noch ne shadybitch und dann rock'n roll


----------



## Gamer_95 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Habe die Bilder schon in anderen Foren gesehen 
Aufjedenfall eine gute möglichkeit die Fermis kalt zu stellen 
Es ist aber einfacher die Fenster aufzumachen.
Ist zwar ~5°C Wärmer, aber dafür hast du weniger arbeit und kannst nicht von Schneefall unterbrochen werden...


----------



## theLamer (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Kokü bei offenem Fenster rockt echt.... Umgebung ~0°C - da ist ne Idletemp von -65° nicht unrealistisch  - und so -50° unter Last


----------



## mAlkAv (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****



Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Es ist aber einfacher die Fenster aufzumachen.
> Ist zwar ~5°C Wärmer, aber dafür hast du weniger arbeit und kannst nicht von Schneefall unterbrochen werden...



Ist etwas wärmer und du musst dir trotzdem den Ar*** abfrieren 

Gibt nichts besseres als alles rauszustellen, Fenster ran und gemütlich benchen


----------



## sinthor4s (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Ist zwar schon ne ganze Weile her aber hier ist auch mal ein Bild von mir^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterone09 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

ich hab da noch ein paar extremme Kühlungen gefunden die ich zwar nicht empfehlen würde !aber die trozdem mehr bringen als eine Wasserkühlung:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 PC im Kühlschrank 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32lt-zXC4Zo​


----------



## Schnitzel (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Nice.
Aber die Beleuchtung sollte beim Filmen nie hinter dir stehen.
Ich hab auch noch was für die Galerie. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nicht ganz so kalt, aber für Eis reicht es.


----------



## SonicNoize (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Aber die Beleuchtung sollte beim Filmen nie hinter dir stehen.



Da trifft ihn keine Schuld, da bin ich dummerweise durchs Licht gelaufen


----------



## gangville (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

hi,

kühlt ihr da gerade mit trockeneis oder stickki?
wenn es stickki sein sollte, wie macht ihr das stängige einfüllen von stickstoff in dem behälter?
wird das nicht auf dauer teuer???


----------



## theLamer (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

@ gangville: Da steht doch DICE (Dry Ice = Trockeneis) Cooldown, selbsterklärend. LN2 wird noch kälter, allerdings ist ein Alu-Pot nicht sonderlich geeignet dafür. Habe eine 8800GTS 640MB @ 1,65V mit Alu-Pot nicht unter -140° bekommen... CPUs gehen bis unter -170° mit Kupfer-Pot.

Und gekühlt wird ja nur temporär, bis die 12,5 kg oder mehr leer sind. Meist reicht das für 2 Tage. Alltagstauglich ist das eben nicht.


----------



## -Masterchief- (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

@der8auer :
Nice... das nette Stück.
Dachte erst WTF@ Temperatur senkung aber es ist ja 2x.


----------



## der8auer (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Danke 

Jo steht aber auch ausdrücklich dort oder?


----------



## Scheolin (10. April 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Hey,

wieviel LN2 brauch man eig. für n Q6700?

Ich plan was kleines, bekomm aber maximal 3l LN2...reicht das um die CPU kalt zu bekommen oder geht mir dann schon bei -50°C das LN2 aus?

MfG Scheolin


----------



## der8auer (10. April 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Schwer zu sagen aber mit 3L kommst nicht sehr weit... Reicht sicherlich um den Pot bis zum Coldbug runterzukühlen aber wirklich benchen kannst du damit nicht.


----------



## Schnitzel (10. April 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Apropo, wo bekomm ich außer bei Ebay eigentlich Deware her (Drucklos) und was kosten die Dinger?
Ich konnte meinen Chef belabern das ich mir LN2 von der Arbeit mitnehmen darf.
Das geht aber immer nur in zwei Liter Portionen pro Tag, ich muß also eine Weile sammeln
und ich brauch halt ein geeignetes Gefäß.
Wäre es eigentlich möglich sich für zu Hause sowas ähnliches wie eine Milchkanne bzw einen größeren
 Edelstahlbehälter zu besorgen und sich den mit Bauschaum oder Steinwolle zu Isolieren?


----------



## der8auer (10. April 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Hey!

Die Isolierung muss bei der Temperatur sehr gut sein. Eine Alternative zum Vakuum gibt es fast nicht. Ansonsten ist das LN2 nach einem Tag wieder weg...

Ich habe 2 meiner Deware hier gekauft: Stickstoffgefäße, Dewar |*Gebrauchter Laborbedarf & Laborartikel

Dieser ist nicht gerade billig aber sehr gut: LN2 Dewargefäß von Messer Griesheim |*Gebrauchter Laborbedarf & Laborartikel

Vorallem bekommst du bei dem Shop Garantie auf die Behälter. Bei ebay hast du keinerlei Garantie auf die Funktion.


edit: gerade den hier bei ebay gesehen: http://cgi.ebay.de/Cryotherm-Flussi...268?pt=Schweiß_Löttechnik&hash=item3f08f73c8c

Also bei dem Preis ist er es selbst wert wenn das Vakuum nicht mehr intakt ist


----------



## Schnitzel (10. April 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Hui!
Nee, das kann bzw will ich finanziell nicht stemmen.
Ich hab ja deinen Pot hier und 54/100 Armaflex.
Werd ich halt mal testen wieviel im offenen Isolierten Behälter mit aufgelegtem Deckel übrig bleibt wenns erstmal runter gekühlt ist.
Hauptsache von zwei Litern pro Tag ( Mehr kann ich nicht auf einmal mitnehmen) bleibt noch was übrig.


----------



## fuzz3l (10. April 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Dieses Vorhaben ist doch zum scheitern verurteilt...
Das kannst du direkt wieder vergessen. Bis du die nächsten 2l bekommst, ist der Pot wieder bei Raumtemperatur, egal, ob da oben was drauf liegt oder nicht


----------



## Schnitzel (10. April 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Nenene, du hast da was missverstanden.
Ich werde auf der Arbeit mal schauen wie lange es dauert bis der Inhalt des vorher runter gekühlten und isolierten Pot braucht um zu verdunsten.
Wenn das hochgerechnet auf 24h weniger als 2L sind ist alles in Butter und ich kann mir nach und nach zuhause einen kleinen Vorrat anlegen.
Und wenn das 3 Wochen dauert, ist doch egal.


----------



## fuzz3l (10. April 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Das wird auch nicht funktionieren, das verdunstet wesentlich schneller als du denkst...
Du hast noch nicht wirklich Erfahrung mit LN, oder?


----------



## der8auer (10. April 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

@ fuzz3l: Höflich bleiben! 

@ Schnitzel: In Thermoskannen hält sich das Zeug schon über Nacht. Aber ich weiß immer noch nicht wie du dann eine größere Menge zusammenbekommen willst.


----------



## Schnitzel (10. April 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Doch, hab ich - wahrscheinlich mehr als du.
Ich arbeite nämlich jeden Tag damit.
Mit dem LN2 Vorat den wir auf der Arbeit haben könnten alle aktive Bencher Deutschlands 24/7 durchbenchen .

In unserem offenen drucklosen Kleindewar  (Der im Prinzip nicht anderes ist als eine Thermoskanne ohne Verschluss) den wir zum dosieren benutzen verdunsten schätzungsweise keine 300ml in 8 Stunden.
Ich muß halt nur sehen das ich die Verdunstungsoberfläche klein halte, aber dafür gibt es einfache Mittel und Wege.
Wir werden sehen, ich werds einfach mal ausprobieren


----------



## fuzz3l (10. April 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

@Roman: Ist ja gut 

@Schnitzel:
Okay, aber da stellt sich mir die Frage: Wo lagerst du das Zeug, wenn der Pot voll ist bzw alle Thermoskann voll sind?


----------



## Schnitzel (10. April 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Deswegen die Frage nach einem größeren Behälter.
Die Isolierung herzustellen ist nicht weiter schwierig - bleibt nur die Frage ob das ausreicht.
Wenn nicht dann eben nicht, ich bin auf jeden Fall nicht willens 450€ dafür auszugeben.
Das das mit einem Pot und zwei Thermoskannen nicht gibt ist mir schon klar.
Ich dachte das hätte ich hiermit


> Wäre es eigentlich möglich sich für zu Hause sowas ähnliches wie eine Milchkanne bzw einen größeren
> Edelstahlbehälter zu besorgen und sich den mit Bauschaum oder Steinwolle zu Isolieren?


kundgetan.


----------



## True Monkey (11. April 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

@ Schnitzel

Offene Edelstahlbehälter bzw Kannen könnte ich dir vllt besorgen .........in einer Brauerei gibt es genug von sowas 

Ich schau morgen mal und vllt mach ich ein paar pics von dem was ich dir schicken könnte und falls nichts brauchbares da ist schweiß ich dir einen


----------



## Darkside (11. April 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Dann könnteste bestimmt auch aus zwei Kannen ein selfmade Dewar schweißen. Quasi ne kleine Kanne in eine große rein und am obersten ende verschweißen. Danach nen kleines Loch rein mit einem Pumpstutzen im zwischenraum Vakuum ziehen, stutzen abklemmen/zuschweißen und fertig ist das selfmade Dewar. Sollte mit nem gescheiten Deckel deutlich besser isolieren als die Konstruktion mit Steinwolle. 

Gruß Darkside

PS: Wenn du keine Vakuumpumpe zu Hand hast, einfach bissl Wasser in den zwischenraum und dieses zum Kochen bringen. Wenn kaum noch Dampf aus den Pumpstutzen entweicht Hitze aus und zuschweißen. Der Restliche Dampf kondensiert und schafft dir nen Vakuum (zumindest bis zum Dampfdruck des Wassers). Nen besseres Vakuum bekommste mit Benzin/Azeton anstatt Wasser ( erhitzen und die Dämpfe am Stutzen abfackeln, wenn Flamme kleiner wird zuschweißen) wobei diese Methode deutlich Gefährlicher ist. Habe sie bisher nur mit Selfmade heatpipes und nem Geigerzählerrohr in kleinem Maßstab ausprobiert.


----------



## Schnitzel (11. April 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Also - in einem offenen mit Armaflex isolierten Gefäß verdunsten in 5h ca.200ml.
Macht auf 24h ca 1L.
Also sollte mein Vorhaben ohne großen Aufwand klappen.

@True
Danke fürs Angebot
Ich werd erstmal sehen was wir hier so rumfliegen haben.
Wenn ich mich nicht irre haben wir 20L Spunddeckelfässer, die wären Ideal.
Da könnt ich sogar ein Gefäß mit Überdruckventil und Steigrohr bauen.

@ Darkside
Interessante Methode.
Einfach und effektiv.
Das Problem ist halt zwei passende Gefäße zu finden.


----------



## fac3l3ss (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Mein neuer der8auer SpecOps Pot!! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur meine Kamera und meine Fähigkeiten limitieren hier...


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Masterchief79 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Habe mal ne Frage an euch, hab jetzt schon seit geraumer Zeit nen DICE-Pot aus Vollkupfer für die CPU hier rumliegen... Vom Hersteller getestet mit -74° immerhin  Jetzt wollten wir evtl. mal bald was mit Dice, aber auch LN2 machen, jetzt wollt ich gucken ob mein DICE-Pot auch dafür noch reichen würde.
Soweit ich weiß braucht man ja im Kern ein hohes Gewicht, als Temperaturpuffer. Wie schwer sollte so ein Pot für LN2 denn dann so ungefähr sein? Kann auch gleich mal Pics machen, mit dem Pot auf meinem X48 Rampage Formula, wenn ich ne Kamera finde^^


----------



## theLamer (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

KOmmt auch drauf an, was gebencht werden soll, aber prinzipiell ist hohe Masse für leistungsstarke COldbug-CPUs (i7 usw) wie du bereits gesagt hast für die Pufferung wichtig.
Vollkupfer ist schonmal gut, ALU und LN2 hab ich getestet (Hab nen ALU-GPU-Pot, machs nicht nach, LN2 ist zu schade dafür.)
Was wiegt denn dein Pot?

Für Cedar Mills hingegen ist hohe Masse eher lästig - weil wenn nen Klopper erstmal kalt ist, brauchst du ewig, um wieder die CBB-Temperatur zu erreichen, selbst mit richtig starker Heißluftpistole.

@fac3l3ss: Da wir wohl kaschiert, dass der Pot aus Alu und nicht aus Kupfer ist 
Ok, vorteil ist natürlich, dass er günstiger ist und für DICE reicht.


----------



## Vaykir (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Jau, Alupot + LN2 = mist... da fliegt das LN2 nur so raus, so schnell kannst gar net nachkippen 

Wir können uns auch welche leihen, oder ich lasse meine Alu Variante aus Vollkupfermaterial herstellen.
Dafür brauche ich aber erst den Rohling


----------



## theLamer (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Öhm.... du brauchst doch eigentlich nur die Zeichnungen, richtig (hat Roman die nicht in seinem Profil - Stichwort Datenklau )? 
Also ich kenn das so (bzw wir lernen das an der Uni so), dass ich den Typen aus der Werkstatt nur ne technische Darstellung geben muss und die das dann drehen bzw anders herstellen, wie die das eben gelernt haben


----------



## Vaykir (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

öhm... nur mal kurz als info: ich bin technischer zeichner (bereich maschinenbau) und habe vor gut 6 monaten nen eigenen pot entworfen (der allerdings fast genau so aussieht, wie der von otterauge, weswegen ich hier auch nix davon erzählt habe respektive bilder gepostet habe).
von der zeichnung habe ich nen testpot aus alu fertigen lassen um zu gucken, wie der auch boards passt. leider hab ich kein kupfer am start um das ding zu finalisieren.

ebenso habe ich nen gpu pot entworfen, wo von ich im laufe des monats auch noch nen prototyp von fertigen lassen wollte.
allerdings ist die zeichnung noch nicht zu 100% fertig.

von roman habe ich gar nix


----------



## Masterchief79 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

@theLamer: Habe eben nachgewogen, das Ding wirkte doch recht massiv, auf der Waage warens allerdings doch nur 650g. Wobei der Rand ziemlich dünn ist (vllt 1,5-2mm) und die meiste Masse unten an der Basis ist.
Ich würd halt gern 775 CPUs damit benchen, also Cedars, wie nen P4 631, und kleine Conroes und Celerons usw, also E2160, E3400, E4300, E3200... und nen C 352 hätte ich auch noch. Wird auch erstmal gediced, aber ich frag nur, falls wir doch nochmal irgendwo her LN2 kriegen


----------



## Vaykir (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

für dice reicht doch auch eigl alu, oder ist das auch hünakacka?


----------



## der8auer (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Kupfer ist immer besser aber bei DICE ist der Unterschied noch nicht ganz so groß.


----------



## LosUltimos (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Heute was mit LN2 gemacht.


----------



## Schnitzel (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Optimistische Isolierung.


----------



## sinthor4s (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Wenn denn außer dem Handtuch nichts weiter drum gewickelt ist müsste man sich überlegen 
wie du optimistisch definierst Ich bin froh wenn ich Armaflex bei Dice habe


----------



## LosUltimos (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Ach hat alles überlebt 
Eine dünne schicht Armaflex war schon noch drum, die Kühlkonstruktion vom Board war aber für mehr zueng deswegen habe ich noch ein Handtuch drum gemacht.
Eigentlich war ja auch geplant eine 580gtx kalt zumachen, bloß ist die nu im Hardware himmel.


----------



## Schnitzel (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

R.I.P
Mein Beileid


----------



## LosUltimos (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Danke das hat mich zwar unheimlich genervt aber das LN2 wollte ich nicht einfach nur verdampfen lassen.
Auch wenn ich es fürn Apfel und ein Ei bekommen haben .
Deswegen kurzfristig auf LGA 775 ausgewichen und mal geschaut wie weit ich komme


----------



## Masterchief79 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Und wie weit bist du gekommen?


----------



## LosUltimos (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Nicht soweit, der RAM hat bei 610 fsb immer wieder dicht gemacht.
Habe leider kein 775 board was DDR3 unterstützt somit war dann der RAM schnell am Limit.
Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews
Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews
Höher bin ich leider nicht gekommen.


----------



## Masterchief79 (11. Juni 2011)

Ja, das Problem kenn ich, ich hab auch DDR2 1200, der geht also bis 600MHz... Aber 605 ist dann auch absolut dicht. Aber ich sag mal so, bis ich mit nem E4300 und E2160 (Standard 200MHz FSB ) usw. an die 600 komme muss sowieso noch einiges passieren 

Aber sind doch auch Punkte. Abhilfe schaffen kann da eigentlich nur ein Rampage Extreme.

Nochmal schnell ne Frage, sorry für den Doppelpost aber das ist jetzt etwas dringend:
Ich habe hier Brennspiritus, den ich auch als Desinfektions- und Reinigungsmittel verwende. Kann ich das auch anstatt von Isopropanol für Dice benutzen? Basiert auf 94%igem Ethylalkohol, der Gefrierpunkt von reinem Ethylalkohol liegt laut Wiki bei -114°.


----------



## theLamer (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Spiritus ist sehr gut, laut RedCobra sogar wenige Grad besser als Isopropanol...
Der Grund, wieso das wenige Leute verwenden, ist dass das Zeug wie die Sau stinkt 
Also Fenster auf!


----------



## Masterchief79 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Okay, gut zu wissen  Haben jetzt leider doch kein Dice mehr bekommen, aber hier grad mal ein Bild meiner GTX260:


----------



## Fl0o0 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Ich will gar nicht wissen was der ganze Spaß hier kostet o.O


----------



## sinthor4s (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Willst du wirklich nicht und wir eigentlich auch nicht...


----------



## Vaykir (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Naja.... wir wissens ja


----------



## Masterchief79 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Ob du jetzt für 2000€ ein Set Golfschläger kaufst, oder einen Haufen Hardware, Dice, Pots und ne Kokü... Ist halt ein Hobby (wenn auch ein außergewöhnliches^^)


----------



## Vaykir (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Da wirste wohl mit 2000€ nicht hinkommen


----------



## hirschi-94 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

So da wollen wir doch mal wieder ein zwei Bildchen posten 
Mein erster Pot, den ich "gebaut" habe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und im Einsatz: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja nichts besonderes aber ein neues Modell ist in der Planung ​


----------



## der8auer (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Ist doch schon ein guter Anfang 

Welche Durchmesser hast denn verwendet? Habe alle Möglichen Größen an Armaflex Schlauchisolierung hier. Sag bescheid wenn du was brauchst.


----------



## Masterchief79 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Diesen Pot kenne ich doch irgendwoher


----------



## hirschi-94 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****



der8auer schrieb:


> Ist doch schon ein guter Anfang
> 
> Welche Durchmesser hast denn verwendet? Habe alle Möglichen Größen an Armaflex Schlauchisolierung hier. Sag bescheid wenn du was brauchst.


 
Wie von dir damals empfohlen 50mm. 

Ne das mit der Isolation hat recht gut geklappt - ich werde mir evtl. mal ein wenig Nachschub besorgen. 



Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Diesen Pot kenne ich doch irgendwoher


 
Ich hoffe du bist zufrieden


----------



## Masterchief79 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Habe ihn noch nicht ausprobiert  Daher, @der8auer falls du noch etwas passendes Arma rumliegen hast, hätte ich auch Interesse


----------



## CoNtAcT (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Kannst du mal ein Foto vom Inneren machen???



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> So da wollen wir doch mal wieder ein zwei Bildchen posten
> ​


----------



## hirschi-94 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

@Master 

Dann wirds aber Zeit 

@Contact

Schön von dir mal wieder zu hören 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lubio 07 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Ich habe letztens ein video gesehen, wo Bencher mit einem Föhn oder so den LN2 Pot aufwärmen. Wisst ihr was dass bringt?


----------



## der8auer (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Jede CPU hat einen Coldbug (CB). Ab dieser Temperatur funktioniert die CPU nicht mehr da die Temperatur einfach zu tief ist. Deshalb muss der Pot dann etwas aufgewärmt werden bis der PC wieder startet.


----------



## Lubio 07 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Achso danke 

Gibt es eigentlich auch Grafikkarten mit Coldbug?


----------



## Vaykir (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****



Lubio 07 schrieb:


> Ich habe letztens ein video gesehen, wo Bencher mit einem Föhn oder so den LN2 Pot aufwärmen. Wisst ihr was dass bringt?


 
Manche wärmen mit dem Föhn auch ihre Pizza wieder auf, nicht wahr Roman


----------



## der8auer (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****



Vaykir schrieb:


> Manche wärmen mit dem Föhn auch ihre Pizza wieder auf, nicht wahr Roman


 
Haha auf jeden Fall 




Lubio 07 schrieb:


> Achso danke
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich auch Grafikkarten mit Coldbug?



Jep. Alle Chips haben einen Coldbug. Gilt für CPUs, Northbridges, GPUs usw

Deshalb ist ein Thermometer auch zwingend notwendig beim Benchen mit LN2


----------



## Masterchief79 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Was ist mit den Phenom IIs? Von wegen LHe@-269 und so? Für nen CB ist da aber nicht mehr viel Platz  Oder haben die nur nen CBB und man macht die dann unter Windows tiefkalt?


----------



## Vaykir (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Manche CPUs hatten kein CB.
Von nem Kollegen nen E8500 hatte weder CB noch CBB und dann hamse ihm das ding geklaut.  der konnte den Pott immer randvoll machen.

Und les mal deine PNs.


----------



## der8auer (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****



Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Was ist mit den Phenom IIs? Von wegen LHe@-269 und so? Für nen CB ist da aber nicht mehr viel Platz  Oder haben die nur nen CBB und man macht die dann unter Windows tiefkalt?


 


Vaykir schrieb:


> Manche CPUs hatten kein CB.
> Von nem Kollegen nen E8500 hatte weder CB noch CBB und dann hamse ihm das ding geklaut.  der konnte den Pott immer randvoll machen.
> 
> Und les mal deine PNs.


 

Alle CPUs haben einen CB. Ist nur die Frage wie tief  Die meisten sprechen schon von "kein CB" wenn man den Pot mit LN2 vollmachen kann. Bei LHe würdest aber trotzdem einen CB haben.


----------



## Vaykir (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****



der8auer schrieb:


> Alle CPUs haben einen CB. Ist nur die Frage wie tief  Die meisten sprechen schon von "kein CB" wenn man den Pot mit LN2 vollmachen kann. Bei LHe würdest aber trotzdem einen CB haben.


 
stimmt auch wieder.
Aber ich meine auch mal, dass AMD was davon gesagt hat, dass ihre CPUs kein CB haben.


----------



## eXtra (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Warum isnt das eXtrem in dem Thread grossgeschrieben? 
Dass passt mir mal garnicht ,ich erhebe Wiederspruch!


----------



## Vaykir (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Ist die Frage wer eher da war. DU oder Thread


----------



## Ü50 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

@Vaykir da warder noch flüssig


----------



## der8auer (23. August 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Mehr hierzu gibt es morgen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (23. August 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Hardcore-Mod gegen Kondenswasser? Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (23. August 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

sieht zumindestens schonmal praktischer als Knetradiergummi aus, auch wenn man das wohl nie wieder abkriegt. Aber wie oft wird schon gesubzerote hw wieder normal genutzt


----------



## der8auer (23. August 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Hardcore-Mod gegen Kondenswasser? Ich bin gespannt.








hardware_fanatiker schrieb:


> sieht zumindestens schonmal praktischer als Knetradiergummi aus, *auch wenn man das wohl nie wieder abkriegt*. Aber wie oft wird schon gesubzerote hw wieder normal genutzt


 
Das wird spannend


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (23. August 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****



der8auer schrieb:


> Das wird spannend


 Das wär natürlich sehr cool. wird das gesprüht oder gepinselt ?


----------



## exa (23. August 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Latex?


----------



## MRT1991 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

leute mal ne frage unzwar geht der rechner nicht davon kaputt wen man das der art gefriert weil wen das doch smilzt dan wirds doch zu wasser  habt ihr keine angst das das da ein kurzschluß gibt ?


----------



## Masterchief79 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Isolierung?
Rechtschreibung?


----------



## MRT1991 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

ja schon aber guck dir ma paar bilder an selbst das mutterbrett gefriert mit  teilweise also ich würde da extreme paranoyer schieben also wenns möglich währe 
würde ich mir son kühl system wünschen was exakt meine cpu bis auf 0 grad bringt also nix mit gefrieren und soo


----------



## Masterchief79 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Also klar, so ne Session will gut vorbereitet sein, dazu gehört eben auch, dass man alles sorgfältig mit Zewa, Knetradiergummi und Armaflex abdeckt. Wenn man Grakas bencht, kann es nicht verkehrt sein, das ganze MB abzukleben, um Eis oder rausspritzendem Isopropanol vorzubeugen. Aber ansonsten ist es eigentlich nicht so risikoreich.
Was du meinst, nennt sich Chiller, wo das Wasser von ner Wakü nochmal aktiv gekühlt wird. Ganz bis 0 wird man nicht kommen, aber vielleicht kann man ja ein bisschen Frostschutz dazugießen


----------



## MRT1991 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

frostschutz xD das währe mal ne idee diese chiller ab welchem preis segment fangen die den an und wie schauts da mit wartung aus ?
weil ich mich nicht entscheiden kan was ich nun nehmen soll den noctu oder son sogenanten chiller natührlich sollte es keine 220Volt schlucken währe gut

naja ich komme aus Dortmund und wo könnte ich in da solche chiller finden also K&M verkauft sowas nicht oder irre ich mich ?


----------



## Masterchief79 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Wohl kaum  Sowas kriegt man in der Regel nur selbstgebaut, gebraucht ab 250€... Allerdings  zieht so ein Chiller gut und gerne 200-300W aus der Leitung (natürlich über 230V). Da ist dann meistens auch kein Wasser mehr drin, sondern ganz einfach Kühlflüssigkeit, die verschieden weit runtergekühlt wird (im Luxx verkauft grade einer seinen Chiller, der bis -34° runterkühlt). Hab selber noch nie einen betrieben, aber im Forum treiben sich eigentlich genug Leute rum, die schon einen hatten


----------



## MRT1991 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

naja ok -32grad ist mir doch noch viel zu kalt xDDD währe cool wen ich jemanden finden könnte der mir sowas eventuell zusammen basteln könnte


----------



## exa (24. August 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

joa, wenn du mal so 500 Euro übrig hast, kein Problem...


----------



## der8auer (24. August 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****



hardware_fanatiker schrieb:


> Das wär natürlich sehr cool. wird das gesprüht oder gepinselt ?


 


exa schrieb:


> Latex?


 
Hier findet ihr die Antworten: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...-isolieren-mit-liquid-tape-und-plastik70.html


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. August 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****



Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Wohl kaum  Sowas kriegt man in der Regel nur selbstgebaut, gebraucht ab 250€... Allerdings  zieht so ein Chiller gut und gerne 200-300W aus der Leitung (natürlich über 230V). Da ist dann meistens auch kein Wasser mehr drin, sondern ganz einfach Kühlflüssigkeit, die verschieden weit runtergekühlt wird (im Luxx verkauft grade einer seinen Chiller, der bis -34° runterkühlt). Hab selber noch nie einen betrieben, aber im Forum treiben sich eigentlich genug Leute rum, die schon einen hatten


 
Durchlaufkühler aka "Chiller" gibts für Aquarien fertig zu kaufen und lassen sich afaik teilweise bis auf 4 °C runterregeln. Im Durchlaufkühler selbst sitzt einfach eine Kompressorkühlung und ein Wärmetauscher, was du durchpumpst, bleibt dir überlassen.
Imho hat sowas nur sehr selten Vorteile gegenüber einer direkten Kompressorkühlung, aber den großen Nachteil, dass du den gesamten Wasserkreislauf gegen Kondenswasser isolieren musst.


----------



## Freakezoit (24. August 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

das aber auch nur wenn man sich mehr als 7°C unter der RT bewegt. 
Hab selber nen Titan 500 hier.


----------



## der8auer (17. September 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moose83 (17. September 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****



Freakezoit schrieb:


> das aber auch nur wenn man sich mehr als 7°C unter der RT bewegt.
> Hab selber nen Titan 500 hier.


 
Nö, hab den gleichen Chiller und mit 20l AGB schaffe ich es, die Temp auf 3 Grad zu halten, auch bei über 20 Grad Raumtemp Isolierung ist dann aber Pflicht, Kondenswasserbildung ist extrem Und man kann 3 Grad Temp einstellen bei den Teilen und sogar ne Kompressorkühlung draus machen, da es im Prinzip eine ist, nur das ein Termostat eingebaut ist

Schöne Bilder Roman


----------



## derNetteMann (18. September 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Roman sieht wirklich nice aus. Hattest du die Lightning auch mal kalt?


----------



## der8auer (18. September 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Danke 

Nein noch nicht. Habe die Karte erst am Freitag bekommen. Kommt aber noch!


----------



## 12dollar (18. September 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

huh auf die Ergebnisse mit der Lightning bin ich allerdings auch gespannt !


----------



## KeKs (19. September 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Die Beiträge hier gefallen mir eXtrem gut puhh mein Gehirn ist überlastet sollte mal wieder sehr kaltes Wasser zu mir nehmen bevor instabilität auftritt  und ich noch abstürze


----------



## SoF (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Nach Jahren mit Kokü und DICE im OC-Alltag, bin ich endlich stolzer Besitzer einer Kaskade...in Zukunft kann ich Tag ein Tag aus mit CPU unter Kokü und diversen GPUs unter Kaskade benchen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sn@ke (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Präsentiere auch mal meine neue Kokü, das Teil ist echt super 

Schafft max. -53°C und bleibt selbst bei einem Quad schön kühl.

[url=http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=photo-69-c4cf59c7xfd8.jpg]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/URL]


----------



## der8auer (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Moose83 (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Mein erstes Mal Subzero



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McZonk (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

*@Roman: *Sehr geiles Foto - Hast einen tollen Moment erwischt!


----------



## der8auer (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Danke dir  Paintshop hat den rest erledigt


----------



## Ossiracer (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Hab mir mal erlaubt das Bild als Desktophintergrund zu nehmen


----------



## Fischer995 (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Krass. Leute hab mal eine frage: is so ein kompressorkühler laut ? So was würd mich mal interessieren


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

"Laut" ist zwar Ermessenssache, aber ob meine Bench-Singlestage läuft, höre ich z. B. auch noch ein Zimmer weiter, wenn die Tür geschlossen ist. Da sich für eine hohe Leistung und auch Langlebigkeit eine leistungsstarke Belüftung empfiehlt und Kompressoren eine gewisse Mindestlautstärke haben, ist so eine Anlage so laut, dass konzentriertes Arbeiten nebenbei unmöglich ist (habe es oft genug probiert ).

Es gibt zwischen den Anlagen abhängig vom Kompressor und der Belüftung große Unterschiede. Hier mal zwei Hörbeispiele aus unterschiedlichen Quellen, die zeigen mit was man so rechnen sollte:

Danfoss-NL11F-Kompressor:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3MCYULvD9U

Rotary-Kompressor:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gi3_PULLlIw

Für den 24/7-Betrieb ist sowas natürlich eine Zumutung, wobei die bekannten Kokü-Fertiger auf Wunsch sicherlich eine _relativ_ leise Anlage konstruieren können (mit Preisaufschlag/Einbußen bei der Kühlleistung). Da müsstest du also mal die Experten fragen, wo man tricksen kann und was sinnvoll ist. Da Kompressorkühlungen meistens auf Leistung getrimmt werden und nur zeitlich begrenzt eingesetzt werden, ist für die meisten Käufer die Lautstärke nicht besonders wichtig.


----------



## Moose83 (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Ich hab ne 2-stufige Kaskade und kann dabei problemlos Fernseh schauen, ich find sie über leise für die Leistung


----------



## der8auer (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ossiracer (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Ui ui ui 
besteht eigentlich die Möglichkeit die Bilder auch in HD zu bekommen? *liebangugg*


----------



## der8auer (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Habe das Bild leider nicht in einer größeren Auflösung gespeichert  Muss schauen ob ich es noch mal so hinbekomme. Das folgende habe ich aber auch in größerer Auflösung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Macht die Kühlung der Spannungswandler auf 0 °C /kleiner (=bis Kondeswasser an den Kühlkörpern friert) überhaupt Sinn bzw. stört das nicht eher die Regelcharacteristik?


----------



## der8auer (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Die Bilder wurden alle nach dem Benchen aufgenommen. Wenn man die Karte ausbaut und der Container noch montiert ist zieht die Kälte erst richtig durch die Karte. Aber im Betrieb macht das, wie du schon richtig gesagt hast, natürlich keinen Sinn.


----------



## FX_GTX (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Mein Pot:  
*Dragon F1 Gemini*


----------



## der8auer (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Sehr selten in Deutschland aber optisch ein schönes Teil


----------



## Don_Dan (1. November 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Darfst du denn Bilder vom Inneren des Pots zeigen? Vince mag das eigentlich nicht so gerne.


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. November 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Also ich weiß ja nicht, aber Struktur und Beschaffenheit dieses Pots sind im Internet doch sowieso hinlänglich bekannt oder nicht? Ich zumindest hab den schon häufiger gesehen, auf Fotos


----------



## Shizophrenic (1. November 2011)

FX_GTX schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Pot:
> Dragon F1 Gemini



Sehr schönes Teil


----------



## der8auer (1. November 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****



Don_Dan schrieb:


> Darfst du denn Bilder vom Inneren des Pots zeigen? Vince mag das eigentlich nicht so gerne.



Du brauchst nur bei Google Bilder-Suche F1 Gemini eingeben und schon findest du auch Bilder der Struktur...

Die Struktur ist meiner Meinung nach auch nichts besonderes oder neues. Pots mit dem Muster gab es auch schon vor 4-5 Jahren.


----------



## FX_GTX (1. November 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****



Don_Dan schrieb:


> Darfst du denn Bilder vom Inneren des Pots zeigen? Vince mag das eigentlich nicht so gerne.


Er hat beim Kauf nicht gesagt, dass ich die Struktur nicht zeigen darf.
Es gibt so gar bei xtremesystems Bilder vom F1 Gemini.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?259219-KingPin-F1-Gemini-rocks-in-taiwan

Die utimative Struktur ist es nicht, es sind nur Löcher, die in den Kuperblock hinneingebohrt worden .


----------



## FX_GTX (1. November 2011)

der8auer schrieb:


> Sehr selten in Deutschland aber optisch ein schönes Teil


Leider, denn Vince's Pöte kosten auch eine Menge, hinzukommen Versand (ca.70$) und Mehrwertsteuer.

Weiss jemand wie es ungefähr kostet würde die Kupferteile des Pots zu vernickeln?


----------



## der8auer (5. November 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

20-50€ Je nach Größe des Pots, Qualität und Anbieter. Hatte das auch schon überlegt aber es lohnt sich einfach nicht, da es rein optisch ist und keinen Einfluss auf die Leistung hat.


----------



## FX_GTX (5. November 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****



der8auer schrieb:


> 20-50€ Je nach Größe des Pots, Qualität und Anbieter. Hatte das auch schon überlegt aber es lohnt sich einfach nicht, da es rein optisch ist und keinen Einfluss auf die Leistung hat.


Danke Roman

Bei mir, in der Nähe (Sønderborg), gibt es eine Firma die Metallteile vernickeln oder versilbern kann. Würde es aber etwas bringen einen Pot versilben zu lassen?

Die Homepage der Frima:
Snderborg Fornikling A/S - Mange rs erfaring i branchen gr at vi kan guide dig til at vlge den rigtige proces


----------



## der8auer (5. November 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Bringt nur Optik sonst nichts. Die Schicht ist viel zu dünn um die Leistung irgendwie zu beeinflussen. Es gibt keine wirkliche Alternative zum vollkupfer Pot. Silber Vollmaterial ist zu teuer und der Leistungsunterschied wäre relativ klein.


----------



## der8auer (8. November 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Mein neues Spielzeug 

Cryotherm Apollo 150L Edelstahl Druckdewar

Jetzt muss ich ihn nur noch befüllen lassen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnitzel (8. November 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Schönes Ding.
Mal sehen wie lange du Spaß am Flexschlauch hast.


----------



## der8auer (8. November 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Wieso?  Den habe ich extra mit dazu genommen. Fehlt allerdings noch der Phasenseparator am Ende.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (8. November 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Hammer, dagegen ist mein 25l-Ding eine Milchkanne (sowohl was Größe als auch Technik betrifft)! 
Neu oder so gut erhalten, dass man auf dem ersten Blick keine Gebrauchsspuren erkennen kann?


----------



## Schnitzel (8. November 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****



der8auer schrieb:


> Wieso?  Den habe ich extra mit dazu genommen. Fehlt allerdings noch der Phasenseparator am Ende.


 Weil die kurz nach der Entnahme tunlichst nicht bewegt werden sollten
Phasenseperator?
Wir haben einen Sintermetallfilter am Entnahmerohr, klappt bestens.


----------



## der8auer (8. November 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Hammer, dagegen ist mein 25l-Ding eine Milchkanne (sowohl was Größe als auch Technik betrifft)!
> Neu oder so gut erhalten, dass man auf dem ersten Blick keine Gebrauchsspuren erkennen kann?


 
Thx  Gebraucht aber sehr gut erhalten inkl. 2 Jahre Garantie 

War ja gebraucht schon teuer aber neu kostet das Teil über 10.000€...




Schnitzel schrieb:


> Weil die kurz nach der Entnahme tunlichst nicht bewegt werden sollten
> Phasenseperator?
> Wir haben einen Sintermetallfilter am Entnahmerohr, klappt bestens.



Habe schon oft mit den Metallflex-Schläuchen gearbeitet z.B. an der EOS usw. und es hat immer top funktioniert. Phasenseparator ist auch ein Sintermetallfilter. Weißt du zufällig wo do deinen herbekommen hast?


----------



## Schnitzel (8. November 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Aus dem Hochregallager in unserer Firma.
Da (In der Firma) steht leider auch der Druckdewar von dem ich rede.

Wir haben auf der drei von den Flexschläuchen innerhalb kürzester Zeit geregelt, allerdings fummeln da auch 35 Paar verschiedene Hände dran rum.
Letztendlich haben wir ein mit armaflex Isoliertes Edelstahlrohr genommen, da hält jetzt schon 4 Jahre.

Bei mir wird das wohl nix mit LN2.
Ich hab mal versucht mir ein Transportgefäss mit 100mm Isolierung zu bauen, aber selbst die reichen nicht um das LN2 vom Sieden abzuhalten.
Somit ist innerhalb kürzester Zeit nix mehr da zum transportieren.
Und für eine andere Lösung fehlen mir die Finanzen.
Eigentlich will ich ja garnicht wissen was du bezahlt hast, aber.....


----------



## der8auer (8. November 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Verdammt dann muss ich wohl doch den Phasenseparator vom Hersteller nehmen. Kostet halt 70€ was beim Kaufpreis vom Dewar aber nicht mehr wirklich auffällt...

Okay bei 35 Mann kann ich mir schon vorestellen, dass der Schlauch bald den Geist aufgibt 

Ein Rohr habe ich bei meinem kleinen 30L Dewar auch dran aber der Schlauch ist mir dann doch lieber.


----------



## Schnitzel (8. November 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Gugst du hier.
Schalldämpfer aus Sinterbronze mit Messinggewinde


----------



## FX_GTX (8. November 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

schönes Ding
Wo hast du das gekauft?


----------



## der8auer (8. November 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Gugst du hier.
> Schalldämpfer aus Sinterbronze mit Messinggewinde


 
Danke  Ist ja echt richtig günstig 




FX_GTX schrieb:


> schönes Ding
> Wo hast du das gekauft?


 
Thanks. Bei einem Händler für gebrauchte Laborgeräte.


----------



## Berserker (9. November 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Traumhaft Roman!  Dann steht dem Projekt der 580 Classi unter LN2 nix mehr im Weg.


----------



## der8auer (22. November 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Shizophrenic (23. November 2011)

Ui sehr hübsch wann geht's los? Oder bist du schon fleißig dabei?  Ich hoffe wir bekommen wieder hübsche Bilder/Videos davon.


----------



## Rail (23. November 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

glaube du bist echt n bauer so wies da aussieht bei dir


----------



## der8auer (23. November 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Gerade kam noch Post von EVGA  Endlich habe ich das Extreme-Cooling-Bracket




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.House (23. November 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Ist das Kit aus EVGA EU oder USA ,mal wieder ?

Ansonsten Sabber   Wir wollen 1500+ sehen 


Edit: das Kit ist bei EVGA EU doch verfügbar, aber keine Classifieds


----------



## der8auer (23. November 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Ja ist auch von EVGA EU  Letzte woche bestellt und kam passend an. Teste aber gerade immer noch die GTX260 Lightning bzw. eher das Betriebssystem. Bis ich die Performance-Probleme im Griff habe brauche ich mit der 580 Classified gar nicht erst anfangen...


----------



## Masterchief79 (25. November 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Hat einer von euch schonmal Erfahrungen mit Dice-Scheiben gemacht? Habe ne recht günstige Seite gefunden (47,50€ inkl. Mwst. inkl. Versand) -> 23kg Dice, allerdings in Scheiben.
Lässt sich das einigermaßen kleinmachen?^^


----------



## Freakezoit (25. November 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Ja , aber ich würde des nicht machen . 

Erstens der aufwand und bei dem Preis , dass sind ja knapp 2€ des kilo  
Dafür kriegst du sicher auch pelets , die sind auch besser vom verbrauch her.


----------



## Masterchief79 (25. November 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Du redest so als wäre das viel  Außerdem ist ja Versand und die Box mit drin. Bei uns in der Umgebung kostet das 3,50€/kg bei Selbstabholung.
Ich werd mich nochmal umschauen. Die 30kg von Linde (?) sind eigentlich fast schon zu viel, das wären 15kg pro Mann, ich denke das kriegt man an einem Tag nicht leer. So ein gesundes Mittelding findet man kaum. Für mehr finde ich momentan leider nicht die Zeit.


----------



## Dr.House (25. November 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Hier:  Trockeneis-Pellets 3 mm

da bestelle ich immer eine 30 Kg Ladung, reicht locker für 15 Stunden Dauerbenchen


----------



## derNetteMann (25. November 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Mich würde interessieren ob die Extreme-Cooling-Bracket überhaupt gebraucht wird oder ob sie sich negativ auswirkt. Bei ner 580GTX Lightning oder Matrix lässt man die Kühlkörper oftmals ab.


----------



## der8auer (26. November 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

TiN im kingpin-cooling forum hat das empfohlen und auch kingpin selbst benutzt das Extreme-Cooling-Bracket. Ansonsten wüsste ich nicht wieso es sich negativ auswirken sollte?


----------



## derNetteMann (26. November 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Bei der Lightning werden of die Spannungswandler zu kalt. Dann bekommt man die Karte nicht mehr so hoch.


----------



## Freakezoit (26. November 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Das betrifft auch den ram der Lightnings (bzw. nicht alle) der obere macht wohl auch prob. wenn der zu kalt ist. Aber wie gesagt betrifft wohl eher die älteren modelle


----------



## der8auer (26. November 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Das RAM Problem hat die Classified auch. Hatte ich leider schon unter DICE. Wenn ich nach einem Freez rebooten musste und es zu lange gedauert hat ist die Kälte durch die Karte gezogen. Anschließend hatte ich nur noch Artefakte welche auch durch Neustarts nicht mehr weg gingen. Musste auftauen und die Karte warm machen.

Gibts da was das man dagegen tun kann?


----------



## derNetteMann (26. November 2011)

Mit sehr hoher ramspannung kann man ein wenig entgegen helfen


----------



## der8auer (26. November 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Werde ich nachher mal testen


----------



## FX_GTX (27. November 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Welche Multimeter nutzt ihr?


----------



## Dr.House (27. November 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Voltcraft sind günstig und okay. Sogar die 10 € Dinger ausm Baumarkt tuen es 

Wer Qualität will und sich das leisten kann dann --> Fluke


----------



## FX_GTX (27. November 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Bin nur am Überlegen, welches ich mir von Fluke kaufen soll.


*Fluke 115*
*Fluke 177*
*Fluke 179*
Tendiere eher zum Fluke 115.


----------



## Dr.House (27. November 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Wie gesagt, für die einfachen Messungen die man im PC Bereich (Spannung + Widerstand) vornimmt, reicht das 115 mehr als dicke aus.


----------



## Patrickclouds (28. November 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

bei mir standen zwei kokü reparaturen an. einmal eine kaskade die nichtmehr die last halten konnte. und eine singlestage die ebenfalls keine last mehr halten konnte.
beide anlagen hatten lecks. diese wurden behoben und das kapillarrohr ausgetauscht, um auch bei aktuellen cpus nicht einzubrechen. die kaskade kann jetzt 400watt halten. die singlestage kommt mit 300watt klar.

bei der singlestage wurde zudem die gesamte saugleitung durch eine deutlich längere ersetzt. dadurch hat man mehr freiraum beim benchen. zudem wird durch den größeren radius das wellrohr und die lötstellen nicht mehr so stark belastet, was dazu beiträgt, dass keine weiteren lecks entstehen sollten.

die kaskade wurde wegen der größeren kältemittelfüllmenge mit einem ausdehnungsgefäß ausgestattet, damit der stillstanddruck in einem angemessenen bereich bleibt.

beide anlagen wurden zudem komplett neu isoliert und die saugleitung mit einem schwarzen geflechtschlauch versehen.

bilder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnitzel (28. November 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Und was soll uns das jetzt sagen?


----------



## Patrickclouds (28. November 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Wenn ich mir den topic namen anschau passt das doch. Bilder und labern über extremkühlungen.


----------



## Patrickclouds (30. November 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

hab noch ganz vergessen die last- und temperaturwerte zu posten:

die 2 stufige kaskade mit 28ccm erste und 20ccm zweite stufe erreicht:
200 watt -99,x°C 
300 watt -97,3°C 
350 watt -95,8°C 
400 watt -92,5°C 

die singlestage mit einem aspera 12ccm verdichter (mit offenem gehäuse) schafft folgende werte:
100watt -38°C
200watt -34°C
250watt -31°C
275watt -29°C
300watt -28°C
bei geschlossenem case werden die temperaturen ab 250 watt um 1K schlechter.


----------



## Moose83 (30. November 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Bilder einer(meiner) Kaskade


----------



## Patrickclouds (30. November 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

ist das die kaskade von no_name von der awardfabrik?

extremecomputer.de Gallery mail@extremecomputer.de


----------



## Moose83 (30. November 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Jep, genau die


----------



## Icuk73 (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Hallo

@PCGH Stephan:

ich bin neu in der Gamer Szene. Hab mir nen I7-2600 und jetzt ne neue GraKa GTX 560 TI gekauft.

Das was du da gebaut hast ist ja der Hammer.

Eine Frage: ist das jetzt einfach ne "Spinnerei" (WILL-HABEN-GEN) oder braucht man sowas wirklich. Was hast du für ne Hardware die so eine Kühlung braucht? Und vorallem welche Spiele belasten die Hardware so, dass man das braucht.

Des is doch brutal laut? Kann man da nebendrann noch zocken?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## der8auer (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****



Icuk73 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> @PCGH Stephan:
> 
> ...


 
Das ist was du falsch verstehst  Mit extremen Kühlmethoden wie SingleStage, DICE oder LN2 zockt keiner. Diese Kühlmethoden sind für Extreme-Overclocking und Benchmarking gedacht - nicht zum spielen.


----------



## Icuk73 (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Und warum macht man das? Overclocking? und so? (sorry wenn ich so blöd frag)


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Aus dem gleichen Grund warum man Wett-Essen macht


----------



## Icuk73 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Ah ok. Verstehe!


----------



## Patrickclouds (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Bin heute endlich dazu gekommen eine weitere Singlestage fertig zu machen.
Die Anlage besteht aus den üblichen teilen und ist für 300Watt abwärme ausgelegt. die temperatur liegt bei 300 watt bei -38°C.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnitzel (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Mal ab von jedem Kaufinteresse (leider) - wenn man sich den Luxus eines Gehäuse spart, was muß man für eine neue bzw Generalüberholte Singlestage anlegen?


----------



## FX_GTX (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

@der8auer
Kann man mit Plastik 70 seinen Pot vor Oxidation schützen?


----------



## Dr.House (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Keine Ahnung ob Plastik 70 die minus Temps weg stecken kann ohne zu bröseln. Vor allem muss die Kontaktfläche zur CPU frei bleiben, wird also doch oxidieren.

Am besten lass das Teil vernickeln - auch wenn es teuer ist A-C-Shop macht sowas im Auftrag oder im Internet nach Betriebe für Veredelung schauen.


----------



## der8auer (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Lass ihn doch einfach oxidieren  Leistungsmäßig machts keinen Unterschied 

Hier habe ich das mal in den Spoiler geschrieben: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...lieren-mit-liquid-tape-und-plastik70.html#a10
Plastik70 ist bis zu -70°C spezifiziert - bei DICE würde es also noch gehen. Würde es aber nicht machen. Und Bei der Kontaktfläche logischerweiße schon gleich gar nicht


----------



## Icke&Er (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Mal ab von jedem Kaufinteresse (leider) - wenn man sich den Luxus eines Gehäuse spart, was muß man für eine neue bzw Generalüberholte Singlestage anlegen?



Denke ab 350€+ musste du wohl rechnen müssen.
Wenn du was ordentliches willst, dann eher 500€+ 

MFG


----------



## FX_GTX (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Was halte ihr von Ryba's FAT Pot?


----------



## oanvoanc (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

ich find ihn ganz gut, hab aber leider keinen vergleich zum kingping pot.
welche karte willst denn damit benchen?


----------



## FX_GTX (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Ich möchte mit  GTX560 und GTX560 Ti benchen.


----------



## fuzz3l (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Mit einem ryba Fat Pot kann man selbst ne GTX580 bei 1650Mhz Benchen 
Damit kannst du absolut nix falsch machen. Ist auf einem Niveau mit dem Tek9 von k|ngp|n, wenn nicht sogar darüber...

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Delorian (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Hier mal nen nettes pic


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Und bist du dir auch ganz sicher, dass es ein (halbwegs aktuelles) Bild von dir ist? Und nicht ein geklautes, das seit geschätzt 8-10 Jahren durchs Netz kreist?


----------



## Masterchief79 (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Hat er auch aber auch nicht behauptet oder?


----------



## Lebedev (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Also als Bastler geht das gar nicht...  Ständig diesen Siff, ich könnte das nicht haben^^


----------



## Delorian (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

natürlich ist das nicht meiner.

könnte durchaus sein das es 8 bis 10 jahre alt ist, glaube war nen pentium 3 gewesen.

ist ja sowieso blödsinn mit dieser ölschmiererei.

find das bild einfach so nice, das erste private ölkühlungs system das man so im netz gesehen hat.!!

jetzt findet man sie ja öfter.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Ich staune immer wieder, mit welcher Selbstverständlichkeit Dinge wie das Urheberrecht mit Füßen getreten werden. 
Fremde Bilder im Forum hochzuladen ist eine schlechte Idee, die eigentlich nur noch damit getoppt werden kann, fremde Bilder ohne irgendeine Quellenangabe hochzuladen. --> Anhang von mir entfernt

Zur Info: Wir erhalten regelmäßig - ich sage mal - "Anfragen" von Personen, die ihre Bilder bei uns im Forum finden und damit nicht einverstanden sind. Davon bekommen die Nutzer zwar nichts mit, für den Betreiber ist es aber ärgerlich.

Einfache Lösung: Bilder im Forum hochladen, die ihr erstellt habt und Bilder, die ihr nicht selbst erstellt habt, lediglich verlinken.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Genau darauf wollte ich hinaus 

Davon abgesehen kann ein altes Bild natürlich auch nichts neues zu einer Diskussion beizutragen.

(Anm.: Für alle, die es nicht gesehen haben: Gepostet wurde die uralte Aquarien-Nummer mit nem Slot1/A und einem Sockel 7 B-AT Board in Öl)


----------



## Masterchief79 (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Paar Pics:

Benchsetup: 2600K, M4E, GTX260




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




GTX260  ohne thermische Isolierung im Betrieb (isoliert mit Liquid Tape )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





GTX260 nach der Demontage



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





.... währenddessen lag die 6600GT in der Kiste rum.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





2600K nach Demontage des Pots:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





GTX580 mit Pot, leider fehlte die Zeit und dann machte noch mein M4E Zicken...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die versammelte Mannschaft (M4E+2600K, MSI Big Bang Marshal+2600K, GTX580 mit Pot, Fusion Pot dahinter und das System meines Kollegen -> 1090T, Crosshair IV Extreme und 2x 6870x2)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





So ging Pot auftauen angenehm schnell  Mit dem Föhn hats ca. zwei Stunden gedauert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SchnickNick (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Mal ne Frage:
Zurzeit plane ich einen CPU-Pot zu bauen. Vorgestellt habe ich mir einen, bei dem der Kupferboden mit Allurohr verpresst wird. Ich Frag mich nur was ich hier für eine Presspassung/Übermaß ich nehmen soll? 

Gruß SchnickNick


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Vielleicht hilft dir ja der Bericht über das Projekt Fusion Pot von der8auer, den ich da oben auch benutzt habe  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/extreme-kuehlmethoden/94101-der8auer-projekt-fusion-pot.html


----------



## SchnickNick (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

der ist ja aber auf den planen flächen verschraubt ich will die aber verpressen dazu muss ich ja einen absatz rein machen z.b am boden und das alu rohr muss den "negativ-absatz" also den spiegelverkehrten absatz haben also ist das eine andere verbindungsart....


----------



## der8auer (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Ist nicht so einfach... Welche Möglichkeit hast du denn zum Verpressen? Bzw. welche Presse steht dir zur Verfügung? Hast schon mal solche Teile verpresst?

Meine nächsten Pots werden nach aktuellem Stand auch verpresst aber gerade das von dir angesprochene Übermaß ist gar nicht so einfach zu wählen. Ich habe das vor kurzem mal berechnet wie groß die Längenausdehnungs-Abweichung ist zwischen Kupfer und Alu ist. Bei einem Durchmesser von 60mm beträgt der Unterschied schon knapp 0,4mm im Durchmesser (Differenz von 20°C Raumtemperatur und -180°C). Das musst bei der Planung auch schon mal berücksichtigen. Wenn du das Übermaß zu klein wählst kann sich die Passung beim Benchen wieder lösen.

Dann musst dir noch überlegen ob du das Alu außen am Kupfer verpressen willst oder innen.


----------



## SchnickNick (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

hab auch gerade in meinem tabellenbuch den längenausdehnungskoeffizienten gesehen :/
verpressen würd ich das mit einer Spindelpresse auf der arbeit, was anderes würde mir jetzt auf die schnelle net einfallen :o


das ist das nächste wie rum man das ganze verpresst, ich weis jetzt nicht welcher stoff von beiden die höhere zugfestigkeit hat aber ich denke ich würde den mit der höheren ausen verpressen oder?


----------



## der8auer (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Es funktioniert auf jeden Fall beides. Ich habe schon Pots gesehen mit Alurohr + innen verpresstem Kupfer und Kupferblock + außen verpresstes Alurohr. Zugfestigkeit sollte in dem Fall eigentlich keine Rolle spielen. Sind beides recht weiche Materialien (welche Alu-Legierung willst du genau verwenden?) aber das Übermaß ist eben die Frage. 
Ich werde etwa +0,15mm im Durchmesser Aufmaß verwenden aber da ich bei Cu-Al Übermaßpassungen auch noch keine Erfahrung habe nenne ich das mal unter Vorbehalt 

Wichtig ist auch beide Teile mit kleinen Fasen zu versehen und ein Schmiermittel wie z.B. WLP zu verwenden. Dann sollte das schon klappen.


----------



## Schnitzel (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Aber auch Kupferrohr und Kupferboden und dann verlöten geht sehr gut und ist nicht so teuer.
Das Manko dabei ist das du die Maße nicht frei wählen kannst.
Aber hier hättest du zB. 54x2 Rohr (16,92€ für 200mm)
Kupferrundrohr
und passend dazu 50 Vollmaterial in Rund.(17€ für ein 50mm Stück).
Es gibt die Rohre auch dickwandiger, lohnt sich imho aber nicht wenn du den Kern lang genug machst.
Kupferrundstange


----------



## der8auer (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Deshalb habe ich meine ersten Pots auch alle so hergestellt. Der Aufwand ist deutlich geringer und die Leistung ist identisch. Kann ich auch nur empfehlen


----------



## SchnickNick (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

mal schaun was mein ausbildungsmeister dazu sagt 

zur legierung: Al Mg Si 0.5


----------



## der8auer (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Was zum Spielen wenn meine Prüfungen endlich vorbei sind  (Handy-Cam lässt grüßen  Habe meine andere Cam gerade nicht zur Hand)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnitzel (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Für die blöden unter den Benchern - was ist das genau?


----------



## Masterchief79 (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Zusatz-PCB nur mit Stromversorgung 
Du kannst dir das fertiggelötet so vorstellen, dass die Graka mit einem ganzen Haufen mehr Stromanschlüsse kommt und theoretisch locker so bis 1000W ziehen kann, ohne dass sich irgendwas überfordert fühlt. 

Edit: Na gut, der Wert scheint etwas hochgegriffen. Ich hatte das Board irgendwie größer und leistungsfähiger in Erinnerung, zudem ich nicht wusste, dass die Spannungsversorgung der Karte ersetzt und nicht ergänz wird.


----------



## Schmidde (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

EVGA bietet Übertaktern für 100 US-Dollar das E-Power Board - Spannungswandler zum Anlöten an Mainboard und Grafikkarte - evga, overclocking



Edit:
zu langsam


----------



## Schnitzel (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Hab ich schon...........gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz lange  
Gabs damals fürn Gigabyte Board mit zwei zusätzlichen Phasen für die CPU


----------



## der8auer (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Hehe  Des EPower Boards ist  halt vorallem für Grafikkarten gedacht. Wobei es an Mainboards sicher auch interessant wäre


----------



## Masterchief79 (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Es gibt doch von so ner Fernost-Schmiede auch so ein Teil, ich glaube das war ne GTX560Ti von Colorful, wo man auf der Rückseite ähnlich wie bei einem Mini-PCI-E Slot zusätzliche Phasen aufstecken kann, die aber schon mit im Lieferumfang sind. 
Auf Mainboards... Würd sowas Sinn machen? In der Regel wird die Spannungsversorgung von Boards doch in den wenigsten Fällen ans Limit getrieben, oder (bzw. ist sowieso schon stärker als das E-Power)?


----------



## Schnitzel (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Ist ja Brutal das Teil, da kannst du jede Karte mit leichtigkeit zum abrauchen bringen

Ich bin auch eher zufällig an das Board gekommen.
Ist glaube ich dieses.(meins liegt vergraben im Keller)
Gigabyte GA-K8NXP-SLI, nForce4 SLI (dual PC3200 DDR) | Geizhals.at EU
Und in den blauen Slot über dem CPU-Steckplatz kommt die Zusatzkarte mit den zwei zusätzlichen Phasen.


----------



## der8auer (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Bei aktuellen Boards hat es keinen Sinn. Bei älteren bestimmt wenn sich evtl. nicht die Spannung im BIOS ändern lässt oder nur eine schwache Spannungsversorgung vorhanden ist.


----------



## Vaykir (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Er hattes sich echt geholt. 
Geile Sache. Musst umbedingt berichten, wenn du mit deinen Klausuren durch bist (oder mitbringen  ).


----------



## Ü50 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Meine Wakü.

Ist doch auch eXtrem, oder zählt das nicht


----------



## Vaykir (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Warum is da Eis vorne dran? 
Chiller dazwischen?


----------



## Masterchief79 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Ich hoffe für dich, dass das im Schlauch da noch keine Klumpen waren


----------



## Ü50 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****



Vaykir schrieb:


> Warum is da Eis vorne dran?
> Chiller dazwischen?



Ist normal bei -8° der Mora steht draußen auf der Fensterbank einen Chiller brauche ich nicht.
Notfallas würde ich meine SS nehmen, leider kann mein 25K und 26K keine -55° vertagen.


----------



## der8auer (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Es geht voran 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Professor Frink (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Was zum HENKER 
Na das Ding will ich eingebaut sehen 

Was ist das eigentlich fürne Karte? Sieht aus wie ne 7800 oder 88GT ?


----------



## Schnitzel (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

An den Lötstellen können aber sogar die Schweine Hochlaufen.


----------



## der8auer (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

16mm² auf eine Grafikkarte zu löten ist auch gar nicht so toll  Ist eine 8800GTS 512MB. Kann aber noch nicht sagen ob die Karte das überlebt. Ist eher mein "Versuchsobjekt"


----------



## Vaykir (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Läuft das denn?


----------



## der8auer (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Oh ja es läuft  Habe jetzt etwa 4 Stunden für den Mod gebraucht. Eingesteckt - Läuft 

Ein ausführliches Review usw kommt bald  Wollte nur erst mal testen ob das alles funktioniert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SchnickNick (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Monströs 
Hast du´s direkt bei EVGA bestellt?


----------



## Professor Frink (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****



der8auer schrieb:


> Ist eine 8800GTS 512MB.


 
Ha, wusst ichs doch 

Nja, viel Glück mit dem Ding und beeil dich mit dem Review 
Ich bin ja dafür dass du absofort den Titel *Lötkolbengott ehrenhalber* verliehen kriegst


----------



## Masterchief79 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Schönes Ding! 
Wie hast du die Lötstellen rausbekommen? Oder stell ich mir das einfach nur schwerer vor, als es ist?


----------



## der8auer (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Stellst dir schwerer vor als es ist  Es muss die alte Spannungsversorgung runter (also ablöten) und anschließend an die passenden Punkte das EPower Board drauf. Findet man recht schnell mit dem Multimeter.

Man muss nur teilweise das PCB freischleifen um an die passenden Lötstellen zu kommen  Also man muss schon vorher gut überlegen was man tut 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Machst du die GTS auch kalt oder bleibt es beim Funktionstest? Wäre ja mal zu überlegen, wie weit man eine G92 GPU mit der passenden Stromversorgung prügeln kann, bzw. wie weit die noch auf Spannung skalieren.


----------



## Schnitzel (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Frei schleifen?
Kriegst du das Lötzinn nicht mit einer Entlötpumpe oder Entlötlitze runter?
Oder meinst du jetzt was anders?


----------



## der8auer (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****



Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Machst du die GTS auch kalt oder bleibt es beim Funktionstest? Wäre ja mal zu überlegen, wie weit man eine G92 GPU mit der passenden Stromversorgung prügeln kann, bzw. wie weit die noch auf Spannung skalieren.



Kommt alles im Review  Wird natürlich getestet nur nicht mit dieser 8800GTS. Ich habe 3 davon hier liegen und das ist mit Abstand die schlechteste deshalb als Versuchsobjekt. Zum Benchen werde ich die beste verwenden.




Schnitzel schrieb:


> Frei schleifen?
> Kriegst du das Lötzinn nicht mit einer Entlötpumpe oder Entlötlitze runter?
> Oder meinst du jetzt was anders?



Nein ich meine Masse-Flächen auf dem PCB. Auf dem Bild hier habe ich markiert was ich meine. Da musste ich diesen grünen Schutzlack abschleifen um an die Masse-Fläche zu kommen. Habe dabei ausversehen noch den RAM Chip daneben etwas angeschliffen  Aber funktioniert noch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Du hast Nerven!  Komisch, dass das Ding am Ende schneller läuft, wo es die ganze Zeit so aussieht, als würdest du dir alle Mühe geben die Karte kaputtzumachen 
Ach ja: Wie viele Rollen Lötzinn sind dabei draufgegangen?^^ Und ich freu mich aufs Review btw. Mit Voltmodding hab ich mich ja jetzt schon etwas länger beschäftigt, aber sowas ist dann doch noch Neuland.


----------



## Schnitzel (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Also wenn das nicht extrem ist.


----------



## GrossmeisterB (13. März 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Bei der Ausführung der Lötarbeiten sehe ich noch Verbesserungspotential, ansonsten einwandfrei!


----------



## der8auer (13. März 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Das kommentiere ich gar nicht erst. Les mal was hier auf der Seite steht dann reden wir weiter! Post #24 usw.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...evga-epower-board-untouchables-im-test-3.html


----------



## GrossmeisterB (13. März 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****



der8auer schrieb:


> Das kommentiere ich gar nicht erst. Les mal was hier auf der Seite steht dann reden wir weiter! Post #24 usw.
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...evga-epower-board-untouchables-im-test-3.html


 
Ironie scheint nicht deine Stärke zu sein...
Dabei habe ich eigentlich gedacht, mit dem Smiley dahinter wäre es eindeutig - eben genau WEGEN der Beiträge in den anderen Threads...
Aber naja, egal...


----------



## der8auer (13. März 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Oops dann habe ichs falsch verstanden  sorry 

Letzte Woche habe ich mich noch mit membern des hwbot teams auf der CeBIT unterhalten wegen der Kommentare und gerade les ich das uns denke "das gibts doch nicht"  naja blamiert


----------



## Schmidde (13. März 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Weiß gar nicht was die meisten hier haben 
Dafür dass so dicke Leitungen auf die dafür relativ kleinen Lötpunkte gelötet worden sind sieht es gar nicht so schlecht aus


----------



## GrossmeisterB (13. März 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Kein Problem - wollte dich auch nicht provozieren o.ä. 

Das 16mm² auf so engem Raum niemals 100%ig "schön" aussehen ist mir definitiv klar 

Was ich aber dazu direkt mal fragen wollte: warum nimmst du überhaupt 16mm²? Einfach um den Spannungsfall und die Leitungsverluste so gering wie möglich zu halten? Weil so wie es auf den Bildern aussieht, ist das "Nadelöhr" wohl eher die Fläche an den Lötpads?


----------



## der8auer (13. März 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

 kein Ding 
Ja genau wegen des Spannungsabfalls. Habe es auch schon getestet und Kabel unter 10mm² werden im Betrieb sogar warm auf Grund des hohen Stroms. Ab 10mm² merkt man nichts mehr und auch der ohmsche Widerstand ist so geringer.


----------



## GrossmeisterB (14. März 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Was schätzt du dort ca. als Gesamtleistungsaufnahme? Also was geht ca. über die Leitung rüber? Fänd ich schon mal interessant


----------



## der8auer (14. März 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Ich schätze über 200W Verbrauch alleine die GPU bei diesem OC. Bei etwa 1,55 Volt sind das ~130 Ampere verteilt auf 4 Leitungen.


----------



## Masterchief79 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Da wird einem erst bewusst, wie ungesund das sein muss 
Die hat normalerweise (den kompletten Verbrauch der Karte zusammengerechnet) ne TDP von 140W^^


----------



## GrossmeisterB (15. März 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****



der8auer schrieb:


> Ich schätze über 200W Verbrauch alleine die GPU bei diesem OC. Bei etwa 1,55 Volt sind das ~130 Ampere verteilt auf 4 Leitungen.


 
130A auf 4 Leitungen "nur"? Dann verwundert es mich ehrlich gesagt schon, dass von 10 auf 16mm² da so eine "extreme" Spannungsdifferenz war. In der grauen Theorie sollte die Spannungsdifferenz unter 1mV sein...


----------



## DJTuning (24. März 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread****



der8auer schrieb:


> Jep Klopapier kann ich auch nur empfehlen  Meine Karten packe ich auch immer gut damit ein:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Geil! Aufn Bild sieht man übelst in welcher Lage sich der Lüfter beim Schießen dieses Bildes ist, aber man sieht auch das es sich auch dreht


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. März 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Vermutlich mit Blitz in relativ heller Umgebung gemacht: Man hat eine längere, schwache Belichtung der Lüfter (-> verwischt) und eine kurze, starke vom Blitz (-> Blätter in einer Stellung hervorgehoben).


----------



## DJTuning (26. März 2012)

Okay, hab ich auch gedacht, kommt darauf an wie lang die belichtungszeit ist

Mfg DJTuning


----------



## Keygen (26. März 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Wenn ich euch fragen würde wieviel ihr im monat (oder im jahr) für sowas ausgibt... bekomme ich da von euch prügel? ^^


----------



## der8auer (26. März 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Schwer zu sagen. In den letzten 3 Monaten habe ich etwa 2000€ für Flüssigstickstoff und anderen Krams ausgegeben.


----------



## Icke&Er (26. März 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Man muss aber auch dazu sagen, dass der8auer einer der ganz fleißigen ist


----------



## DJTuning (26. März 2012)

Ja das geht ganz schön ins geld, vorallen wenn die gebenchte hardware ne grätsche macht


----------



## Vaykir (26. März 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Und einer mit ner ganz dicken Geldbörse.
Aber wenn ich mal hochrechne: LN2, Dice, Hardware, Pötte, Iso, Lötkram, komme ich auch auf den Betrag, allerdings verteilt auf 6-9 Monate 
Könnte aber auch mehr gewesen sein.


----------



## Jobo0004a (27. März 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Kann es eig. auch "zu kalt" werden? Sodass es eher schlecht für die Hardware ist?


----------



## SchnickNick (27. März 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Du meinst evtl den "ColdBug" da hört die CPU/GPU.../.. auf zu Arbeiten.


----------



## Vaykir (27. März 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Ist aber auch bei jeder CPU/GPU anders. Manche machen schon bei -20°C zu, andere kannste Pot voll machen bei -196°C.


----------



## TobiOC (27. März 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

so eine Kühlmethode gehört schon zu den krassesten was es gibt ^^, und wie ich lese auch nicht gerade billig


----------



## SchnickNick (28. März 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Jeder hat eben ein anderes Hobby


----------



## exa (28. März 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

schlimm ist wenn man deren gleich 5 hat^^


----------



## GrossmeisterB (29. März 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****



der8auer schrieb:


> Schwer zu sagen. In den letzten 3 Monaten habe ich etwa 2000€ für Flüssigstickstoff und anderen Krams ausgegeben.


 
Andere fahren halt nen langweiligen Porsche, du machst wenigstens was sinnvolles mit der Kohle!


----------



## exa (29. März 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Wobei "sinnvoll" natürlich auch relativ subjektiv ist^^


----------



## DJTuning (30. März 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

und man verpestet die Luft nur mit stickstoff, ist also CO2-free


----------



## der8auer (30. März 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Stickstoff (LN2) und Trockeneis (CO2) welches vorher aus der Luft gewonnen wurde  Strong logic is strong


----------



## DJTuning (30. März 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

ja aber wenn man kein DICE benutzt ist es CO2-frei^^


----------



## der8auer (30. März 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Und wo kommt das CO2 her für Trockeneis? Wächst auf Bäumen?


----------



## Vaykir (30. März 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****



der8auer schrieb:


> Und wo kommt das CO2 her für Trockeneis? Wächst auf Bäumen?


 
Jep, darf ich vorstellen. der trockeneis-direkt-baum:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DJTuning (30. März 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****



vaykir schrieb:


> jep, darf ich vorstellen. Der trockeneis-direkt-baum:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
lol:d


----------



## Icke&Er (30. März 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Endlich ist meine Kokü wieder da und wurde gleich getestet 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (4. April 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaykir (4. April 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

sind die POM platten auch langsam da, oder heißt es noch "warten"?


----------



## der8auer (4. April 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Eigentlich müssten sie schon da sein  Habe am Montag mit dem Hersteller telefoniert und da waren sie schon fertig und nur die GPU Halterungen haben noch gefehlt. Geht also nur noch um ein paar Tage, dann hat das Warten ein Ende


----------



## Vaykir (5. April 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Das hört sich doch wunderbar an.


----------



## der8auer (8. April 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Sieht schon mal gut aus, will aber noch nicht so richtig funktionieren 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crazzzy85 (8. April 2012)

der8auer schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht schon mal gut aus, will aber noch nicht so richtig funktionieren
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=537709"/>  <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=537710"/>  <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=537711"/>



Oh hast es fertig gemacht  an was klemmt es denn ?


----------



## der8auer (8. April 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Evtl. setzt der Phasen-Controller immer die GPU zurück und ich bekomme dadurch kein Bild. Um das zu überprüfen muss ich aber das Datenblatt finden, was mir bisher nicht gelungen ist 

Chip: VT1165MF


----------



## Icke&Er (9. April 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Ist das eine 9800GX2 oder eine GTX 295?
Sieht aber mega aus 

PS: Hat der Osterhase ein zweites ePower Board gebracht wa


----------



## der8auer (9. April 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

9800 GX2  das Board hatte ich aber schon länger


----------



## FlasherBasher (9. April 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

So ein würde ich auch gern zulegen. Nur leider sind die so teuer.


----------



## Vaykir (9. April 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Wie Roman wieder dezent übertreibt


----------



## mAlkAv (12. April 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****



der8auer schrieb:


> Evtl. setzt der Phasen-Controller immer die GPU zurück und ich bekomme dadurch kein Bild. Um das zu überprüfen muss ich aber das Datenblatt finden, was mir bisher nicht gelungen ist
> 
> Chip: VT1165MF



Hast PM.
Hat Tin nicht mal im Kingpincooling Forum erklärt wie das bei der 9800GX2 funktioniert?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (13. April 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****



Icuk73 schrieb:


> @PCGH Stephan:[...]Das was du da gebaut hast ist ja der Hammer.[...]


Da ich die Frage gerade erst gesehen habe, möchte ich trotz des zeitlichen Abstands an dieser Stelle festhalten, dass ich keine Kompressorkühlungen fertige. Hierfür reicht mein Wissen bei weitem nicht aus, geeignete Werkzeuge und Bauteile stehen mir auch nicht zur Verfügung. Es wäre also falsch, mir Anerkennung für die Anlagen zuteil werden zu lassen, die ich als Youtube-Video eingebunden habe und von anderen Personen gefertigt wurden.

Bei Kompressorkühlungen bin ich lediglich langjähriger Anwender und vertraue bei Fertigung denen, die die Technik bis ins Detail verstehen.


----------



## Professor Frink (26. April 2012)

*AW: Galerie: LN2/Dice-Container*

Frage: Wie bastle ich am besten ne neue Isolierung für nen viereckigen GPU-Pot?
Selbstklebendes Arma auf alle Seiten? Nicht klebendes Arma drumrumlegen und kleben?
Muss ja irgendwie dicht anliegen und ich weiß nicht so wirklich wie das genau geht


----------



## der8auer (26. April 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Ich umklebe meinen Pot immer mit selbstklebendem Armalfex


----------



## Masterchief79 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Hrhr 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Schön frostig  Hats effektiv was gebracht?


----------



## Masterchief79 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Hab nur kurz angetestet, ob die auf Kälte skalieren, aber ich denke das ist den D9GKX schon wieder zu kalt. Mit 7° niedrigerer Raumtemperatur konnte ich den Takt allerdings von 714,3 auf 722MHz steigern  Die Vali liegt aber noch auf ner anderen Platte. Jetzt war ich so bei 716MHz, also ob subzero oder nicht scheint denen ziemlich egal zu sein. Auch mit mehr Spannung war nix zu machen, ab 2,28V skalieren die nicht mehr.

Ach ja, PS: Man beachte vor allem die (nicht im Ansatz vorhandene) Befestigung des Evaps.


----------



## Alex89 (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Hallo Jungs 

seither war ich nur im WaKü-Forum unterwegs, schweife aber dank meinem Beruf (Kältetechniker) immer wieder in dieses Forum ab 

Da ich von meiner Gesellenprüfung noch eine komplette Anlage habe dache ich mir ich könnte eine kleine Klimaanlage für meinen PC basteln 

Möchte von euch nur wissen obs sich spasseshalber lohnen würde 

Zur Anlage:
Verdichter Danfoss TL5 GX
Verdampfer Küba FMA022
Kälteleistung 300W bei t0 0°C und tc 35°C

Dies sollte ja an sich reichen um meinen PC (Q9550 € 3,4GHz WaKü + HD6950 LuKü [evtl bald WaKü]) kühler zu bekommen?
Indem ich die angesaugte Luft kühle... frag mich nur ob die Kälteleistung der Anlage reicht? 

ICH denke ja  mein SYS zieht unter Volllast 350W aus der Dose inkl Bildschirm 

Gruß Alex


----------



## exa (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

nun, warum dann die Luft kühlen, und nicht direkt die Bauteile?

ok is aufwändig... aber was noch eine Möglichkeit wäre: Umstieg auf Wakü, und dann das Wasser kühlen...


----------



## Alex89 (25. Juni 2012)

exa schrieb:
			
		

> nun, warum dann die Luft kühlen, und nicht direkt die Bauteile?
> 
> ok is aufwändig... aber was noch eine Möglichkeit wäre: Umstieg auf Wakü, und dann das Wasser kühlen...



wassergekühlt ist bei mir schon das board und die cpu... aber für meine grafikkarte find ich leider keinen passenden kühler  (xfx hd6950 dualfan)
deswegen die idee mit angesaugte luft kühlen... wobei n chiller bauen auch keine schlechte idee ist... nen speicher mit 10l dazu und schon muss der verdichter nicht so viel takten 

naja mal schauen  

gruss alex


----------



## True Monkey (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Mal was von mir 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt muss ich nur noch herausfinden wie ich es hier auf Größe bringen kann


----------



## Masterchief79 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[.img][./img] Code ohne Punkte nutzen und dazwischen die Bild-URL schreiben.  Klick mal bei mir auf Zitieren, dann weißt du wie ich das meine.


----------



## True Monkey (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Hmm ...ich versuchs mal





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****



Alex89 schrieb:


> Möchte von euch nur wissen obs sich spasseshalber lohnen würde
> 
> Zur Anlage:
> Verdichter Danfoss TL5 GX
> ...


 
Da viele Bildschirme nur knapp 50 W verbrauchen, wird das Ergebnis wohl ebenfalls sehr knapp - ZU knapp, um dann noch weiter übertakten zu können (zumal bei deinem indirekten Ansatz -der immerhin die Kondenswasserproblematik löst- noch einiges an Kühlleistung verloren geht). Aber wieso den Aufwand treiben, wenn man ihn gar nicht in Leistung ummünzen kann?


----------



## Alex89 (26. Juni 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Da viele Bildschirme nur knapp 50 W verbrauchen, wird das Ergebnis wohl ebenfalls sehr knapp - ZU knapp, um dann noch weiter übertakten zu können (zumal bei deinem indirekten Ansatz -der immerhin die Kondenswasserproblematik löst- noch einiges an Kühlleistung verloren geht). Aber wieso den Aufwand treiben, wenn man ihn gar nicht in Leistung ummünzen kann?



1. weil ichs kann!? 
2. weil ichs aus spass machen will  geht ja nich mal n tag für drauf 
3. ich will wissen wie weit ich die temps damit unter last senken kann 

die anlage an sich is ja soweit schon fertig... müsste nur die box für bauen dass der pc drunter passt oder dann evtl luftkanäle  und für beides haben wir alles an material was ich brauch auf arbeit 

gruss alex


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Wenn du einen Pappkarton hast, musst du nichtmal auf Arbeit fahren und hast die Antworten schneller, als wir sie dir geben können 
Denke nur dran, dass sich Evaporator Kondenswasser bilden wird und keine Tropfen bis zur Hardware gelangen dürfen.


----------



## Alex89 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

auf die idee bin ich noch garnich gekommen mit pappe xD ist aber soo platzintensiv... mal sehen ich werde berichten 

ich bin seit über 4 jahren kältetechniker... die problematik mim kondenswasser ist mir daher bekannt... deswegen hat der thekenverdampfer auch eine kondensatwanne unten drunter 

gruß alex


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Die meisten dürften es schon mitgekriegt haben, aber der vollständigkeit halber auch nochmal für alle:

Eine paar große OC'er (Shamino, Andre Yang, Splave, Fredyama san, Raja, Hazzan, Rsannino, Viss) vergnügen sich im Moment auf Kosten von ASUS und nen paar anderen Firmen in Taipeih. Heute war sogar LHe am Start. Es wird mit 2 Kameras immer so von 6 Uhr morgens bis irgendwann nachmittags(unsere Zeit) gestreamt (Live) Ist nett anzusehen und das Rekorde fallen ist ja praktisch vorprogrammiert


----------



## Masterchief79 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

LHe? Bulldozer oder was benchen die da?


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

nope, für den 3770k ROG Maximus V Extreme Overclocking with Liquid Helium! - YouTube


----------



## Masterchief79 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Wieder diese revolutionäre Befestigungstechnologie - die meisten benutzen Schrauben und Federn, manche auch Kabelbinder oder Schraubzwingen, doch der Minimalismus siegt mal wieder: Ich nehme einfach gar nichts  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Geile Tapete


----------



## Masterchief79 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Die Tapete ist der Hammer und wird es auch immer bleiben


----------



## Shizophrenic (29. Juni 2012)

Haha Janosch um die Tigerente ^^


----------



## Autoexec1 (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****



Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Wieder diese revolutionäre Befestigungstechnologie - die meisten benutzen Schrauben und Federn, manche auch Kabelbinder oder Schraubzwingen, doch der Minimalismus siegt mal wieder: Ich nehme einfach gar nichts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Kompressorkühlung: Like it


----------



## Masterchief79 (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Ach ja, übrigens, danach hab ichs ja mit Kabelbindern versucht, würde ich doch keinem empfehlen. Habs zwei mal versucht, zwei Grafikkarten getötet (auch wenn das alles erst sehr gut lief). Die oben fotografierte goldene HD5850 () und eine HD4890 Black Edition, die auch immerhin 1070MHz@stock schaffte... Beim Abmontieren ist jeweils ein kleines Stück vom Die abgebrochen.


----------



## Ü50 (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Am Samstag angekommen, leider habe ich keine Zeit zum Benchen.


----------



## Masterchief79 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Das war heute kurz im Einsatz, leider nur iPod Quali:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das ist die Kerntemperatur, nicht zu verwechseln mit der Temperatur des Thermometers, die man beim Benchen normalerweise angibt (Temperaturfühler im Potboden ö.ä.). Die dürfte bei rund -160 bis -170 oder sowas gelegen haben, nur hatte ich kein Thermometer (könnt euch vorstellen wie doof das ist, dann in nen Coldbug zu rennen )





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captainchaotika (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Nur mal so, kann man die Hardware danach eig noch benutzen ?


----------



## Masterchief79 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Natürlich, sofern du wartest bis alles wieder vollständig aufgetaut ist und nicht noch Wasser in irgendner Ritze sitzt. Aber in der Regel laufen selbst CPUs, die von 3GHz@1,2V auf 8GHz@2V gepusht werden (man muss sich einfach mal wieder bewusst machen, wie unglaublich das die Spezifikationen sprengt und wie unfassbar das ist, dass die Hardware dann trotzdem noch korrekt arbeitet), danach noch ganz normal weiter wie zuvor. 
Eine CPU bei entsprechender Kühlung und sehr viel Spannung hart zu übertakten ist meist gar nicht mal so wahnsinnig schädlich, sofern das nur über einen kurzen Zeitraum geschieht. Ich kenne Sandy Bridge CPUs, die sind wesentlich geschundener als mein 2600K, den ich unter Kokü als Bench-CPU verwende, weil die bei 1,5V unter Wakü im 24/7 Betrieb ackern.


----------



## Shizophrenic (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

so ihr harten bencher ^^, nachdem ich mir schon im Luxx einige Meinungen eingeholt hab, wollt ich euch nochmal um eure erfahrungswerte bitten.

Habt ihr einen Q6600 länger unter hoher spannung/wakü betrieben?
und wenn ja wie viel spannung haltet ihr für unbendenklich wenn die cpu noch 1-2 jahre rennen soll??


Mein Q6600 macht die 3,6Ghz mit 1,421 (prime95) stabil mit
und ist mit 1,65 auf 4Ghz Bench stabil.

Was würdet ihr der Cpu unter Wasser 24/7 zumuten?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Wasser oder Luft ist für 24/7 egal. Elektromigration ist da lange vor Überhitzung ein Thema - und hängt, im Vergleich zur Spannung, fast gar nicht von der Temperatur ab.


----------



## McZonk (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wasser oder Luft ist für 24/7 egal.


 Sehr pauschale Antwort - gerade in Bezug auf OC. Schon mal versucht einen aktuellen Sechskerner mit Luftkühlung zu übertakten?  Hier lassen sich erst mit Wasserkühlung brauchbare Werte (ohne Throtteln) erzielen und das führt unumgänglich zu ganz anderen Taktraten in Verbindung mit deutlich anderen Spannungswerten... Also kann die Kühlmethode sehr wohl auch einen Einfluss auf den Abbau der CPU nehmen.


----------



## Moose83 (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Ich persönlich würde dem q6600 unter wasser maximal 1,65V geben, aber nur zum benchen Ich gebe meinem q6600 1,9V, aber unter Kaskade


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****



McZonk schrieb:


> Sehr pauschale Antwort - gerade in Bezug auf OC. Schon mal versucht einen aktuellen Sechskerner mit Luftkühlung zu übertakten?  Hier lassen sich erst mit Wasserkühlung brauchbare Werte (ohne Throtteln) erzielen und das führt unumgänglich zu ganz anderen Taktraten in Verbindung mit deutlich anderen Spannungswerten... Also kann die Kühlmethode sehr wohl auch einen Einfluss auf den Abbau der CPU nehmen.


 
Es ging hier um die Spannung. Natürlich hast du mit Wakü ganz andere Temperaturen und damit auch andere OC-Ergebnisse, als bei den meisten Luftkühlungen. Aber da gehts um die Stabilität, nicht um die Haltbarkeit und ich hoffe mal nicht, dass man ihm erst noch erklären muss, dass bei >90 °C die Übetaktung ein bißchen zurückgenommen werden sollte.
Darauf, wie lange die CPU die hohe Spannung mitmacht, haben 20 K niedrigere Temperaturen jedenfalls nur wenig Einfluss.


----------



## McZonk (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

@ruyven: Lies meinen Post nochmal. Nehmen wir als Beispiel einen i7-3930K an die Hand, weil ich hier aus eigener Erfahrung sprechen kann: Mit Luftkühlung wirst du mit ganz anderen Spannungswerten hantieren, als mit einer Wasserkühlung. Da schlägt die immense Abwärme einfach schon sehr früh zu und verbietet es mit der Spannung ernsthafte Schritte nach vorn zu machen. Bei der Wasserkühlung dagegen sieht das Ganze schon anders aus - hier wird auch ein und dieselbe Person mit identischen OC-Ambitionen vermutlich mehr Spannung anlegen - und da sind wir eben auch wieder beim Abbau, der infolge größerer Spannung beschleunigt wird. Will heißen: Eine Wakü verleitet eben oftmals noch etwas mehr aufzudrehen.


----------



## Masterchief79 (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Zumal ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass Elektronenmigration nur bei Temperaturen von über 100°C auftritt und dann auch meist den sofortigen Defekt oder zumindest starke Beschädigung der CPU zur Folge hat. Das war auf xtremesystems soweit ich weiß, und folgendermaßen begründet: Je nach Temperatur schießen mehr oder weniger Elektronen, die den Chip passieren, in zufällige Richtungen weg, was ganz allgemein den internen Chipwiderstand erhöht, was wiederum mehr Spannung nötig macht, was wiederum mehr Hitze und damit mehr wegschießende Elektronen verursacht. Bei sehr hohen Temperaturen von über 100°C kann es passieren, dass dabei die internen Isolationsschichten überwunden werden und Elektronen in falsche Bereiche abwandern, die z.B. für geringere Spannungen ausgelegt sind und diese daher zerstört werden. Nur so als Definitionssache, natürlich ist mir bekannt dass ne CPU über langes OC abbaut, aber das müsste dann irgendwie anders heißen - laut xtremesystems.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****



McZonk schrieb:


> @ruyven: Lies meinen Post nochmal. Nehmen wir als Beispiel einen i7-3930K an die Hand, weil ich hier aus eigener Erfahrung sprechen kann: Mit Luftkühlung wirst du mit ganz anderen Spannungswerten hantieren, als mit einer Wasserkühlung. Da schlägt die immense Abwärme einfach schon sehr früh zu und verbietet es mit der Spannung ernsthafte Schritte nach vorn zu machen. Bei der Wasserkühlung dagegen sieht das Ganze schon anders aus - hier wird auch ein und dieselbe Person mit identischen OC-Ambitionen vermutlich mehr Spannung anlegen - und da sind wir eben auch wieder beim Abbau, der infolge größerer Spannung beschleunigt wird. Will heißen: Eine Wakü verleitet eben oftmals noch etwas mehr aufzudrehen.



Wenn du nur auf Verführung hinweisen willst, dann ließ bitte noch einmal meinen Post, den du kritisiert hast.
Ich spreche ausschließlich von den technischen Grundlagen. Der Spannung ist es egal, wie du kühlst. Wenn er mit Luftkühlung 1,65 V als akzeptabeln Kompromiss aus Lebensdauer und Leistung empfand, dann ändert sich mit Wasserkühlung daran rein gar nichts, nur weil er jetzt in Versuchung geraten könnte, die verschobene Throttel-Grenze für 1,7 V mit 4,5 GHz zu nutzen, die vorher wegen Überhitzung instabil waren.




Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Zumal ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass Elektronenmigration nur bei Temperaturen von über 100°C auftritt und dann auch meist den sofortigen Defekt oder zumindest starke Beschädigung der CPU zur Folge hat.



Das ist definitiv falsch. Elektromigration wird zwar meist erst dann bemerkt, wenn es zu spät ist ("SuddenDeathSyndrome" halt), hat sich seinerzeit aber vor allem bei CPUs ins Bewusstsein der OCer gedrängt, die mit durchaus akzeptablen Temperaturen liefen. Zu hohe Temperaturen waren schließlich schon immer der Feind des OCs und man achtete sehr darauf - aber dass auch gut gekühlte CPUs draufgehen, das war bei den 130 nm Northwoods neu und hat einige aufgerüttelt. (Die vorher, bei zwar nicht gerade leisen aber eben funktionierenden Kühlungen, durchaus mal 20-30% Überspannung für Dauerbetrieb gegeben haben)



> Das war auf xtremesystems soweit ich weiß, und folgendermaßen begründet: Je nach Temperatur schießen mehr oder weniger Elektronen, die den Chip passieren, in zufällige Richtungen weg, was ganz allgemein den internen Chipwiderstand erhöht, was wiederum mehr Spannung nötig macht, was wiederum mehr Hitze und damit mehr wegschießende Elektronen verursacht. Bei sehr hohen Temperaturen von über 100°C kann es passieren, dass dabei die internen Isolationsschichten überwunden werden und Elektronen in falsche Bereiche abwandern, die z.B. für geringere Spannungen ausgelegt sind und diese daher zerstört werden. Nur so als Definitionssache, natürlich ist mir bekannt dass ne CPU über langes OC abbaut, aber das müsste dann irgendwie anders heißen - laut xtremesystems.


 
Es mag sein, dass es diesen Prozess zusätzlich gibt - wobei ich nicht sehe, worin symptomatisch der Unterschied zu einer ganz banalen Überhitzung liegt.

Die klassische Elektromigration, die bei Dauer-OC für Probleme sorgt, betrifft aber die Ausbildung von leitenden Kanälen durch den Transistor. Irgendwann schaltet dieser nicht mehr zwischen aus und ein, sondern ist kurzgeschlossen. Verhängnissvoll hierbei: Ist erst einmal ein leichter Kurzschluss entstanden, fließt der Strom unkontrolliert und alles ist vorbei.
Hohe Temperaturen dürften diese Entwicklung beeinflussen - wie hohe Temperaturen alles beeinflussen: Höhere Teilchenbeweglichkeit. Aber da sind 330 K vs. 345 K eben ein eher kleiner Effekt. Wichtiger ist die Kraft, die die Elektronen überhaupt in Bewegung setzt - und da geht es um Spannungen und die resultierenden Stromstärken während des Schaltvorganges, denn die werden beim Übervolten ganz massiv gesteigert. Genau das ist ja Sinn der Sache: Stärkere Ströme = klarere Signale und schnellere Schaltvorgänge = höherer möglicher Takt.
(weiß es nicht genau, aber iirc haben die derzeit gefertigten Transistoren Mindestspannungen im Bereich von 0,8-0,9 V. Darunter schalten sie gar nicht. Logisch wäre, dass der Einfluss einer Spannungserhöhung auf die Beweglichkeit also relativ zu diesem Wert betrachtet werden muss. 1,65 V statt 1,5 V wären dann schon 25% Steigerung - womöglich mehr, bei quadratischer Abhängigkeit. Im Vergleich zu den 5% Temperaturreduzierung also ein riesiger Faktor)


----------



## Shizophrenic (21. Juli 2012)

Ohh man jetzt hab ich hier was losgetreten.

Da es elektronenmigration gibt wusste ich.

Kühlung ist mehr als genug vorhanden^^ (MoRa3+420er)

Mir ging es wirklich nur um Erfahrungswerte.
Bin mir durchaus bewusst das ich dadurch die CPU Schrotten kann.

Und deswegen habe ich auch hier im extrem kühlungsthread gefragt, weil ich auch etwas im eher extremeren Bereich (zumindest Vcore) anpeile. Und nicht auf kokü oder chiller zurückgreifen möchte ^^

Mal so ne nebenfrage, wenn so ne CPU über den Jordan gehen würde wegen elektromirgration, wie hoch ist da die Gefahr andere Komponenten mit zu beschädigen?

Oder kann ich einfach davon ausgehen, das die CPU irgendwann immer schlechter auf Vcore skaliert und schließlich sie irgendwann garnicht mehr anspringt?


----------



## True Monkey (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

nööp ....eine CPU die hin ist geht ganz einfach aus bzw nicht mehr an 
geht fixer als man denkt 

Was anderes reißt die nicht mit in den Tod.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Es gibt Fälle, in denen Leute erst Instabilitäten bemerkt haben und dann die CPU noch längere Zeit bei normalem Takt weiternutzten und für die es keine bessere Erklärung als Elektromigration gibt. Aber Totalausfall ist häufiger. Schäden an anderen Komponenten sind mir weder zu Ohren gekommen, noch hätte ich eine Idee, wie das überhaupt gehen soll - es fließt ja der gleiche Strom, wie sonst auch. Es fehlen nur die Pausen ohne Stromfluss.


----------



## Masterchief79 (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

@ruyven zu der Erklärung auf der vorigen Seite - wie gesagt, kann gut sein, war mir bisher auch immer so bekannt aber letztens habe ich eben eine andere Definition von dem Begriff gefunden, die mir als Laie spontan auch nicht falsch vorkam.


@TE: Andererseits muss man dazu sagen, es ist schon verdammt schwer, eine CPU wirklich kaputt zu bekommen. Das habe ich noch nie geschafft. Mein E4300 hat z.B. 1,7V vCore und 2V PLL Spannung unter Wakü bekommen (und skalierte noch!), dafür gibts zahllose Beispiele, dennoch funktioniert absolut jede CPU, die ich jemals hatte, noch 100%ig so wie im Auslieferungszustand. Keine defekten Kerne, kein Totalausfall, gar nichts.
Dass eine CPU wirklich abbaute, hatte ich erst in einem einzigen Fall, bei meinem Q9550 damals. Der war C0 und lief auf 3,8GHz bei ordentlich Spannung (so 1,4V 24/7 bei 1,1V VID). Einmal war meine Wakü-Pumpe kaputt und ich habs nicht gemerkt, da hatte der (laut BIOS) 112°C, auch nix passiert, brauchte auch nicht mehr vCore.
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: 


> Oder kann ich einfach davon ausgehen, das die CPU irgendwann immer  schlechter auf Vcore skaliert und schließlich sie irgendwann garnicht  mehr anspringt?


Selbst wenn du es darauf anlegen würdest, wäre es nicht einfach, die CPU tatsächlich bis zum Totalausfall zu treiben. Ersteres kann hingegen sein, macht sich aber nur über einen langen Zeitraum bemerkbar. Konkret würde ich dir in deinem Fall raten, bei 1,5V Schluss zu machen. Jetzt nicht vom theoretischen Ansatz her, sondern von meinen persönlichen Erfahrungen. Momentan betreibe ich auch nen Q6600 bei 1,44V unter Luft. Das dürfte den Abbau in Grenzen halten - vielleicht musst du nach nem Jahr 0,01V draufgeben, aber das dürfte sich ja im Rahmen bewegen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Ich bin auch nur Laie, habe aber halt damals, als es aktuell wurde, die Diskussion sehr genau verfolgt.

Bezüglich fraggen: Als ich meinem 600er Katmai mal iirc 0,2 V Aufschlag geben wollte, ist er sofort krepiert


----------



## Moose83 (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Ab einer gewissen Spannung, kann dir jede CPU sofort aussteigen Egal ob du bei +20 Grad oder -90 Grad bist, bei mir ging ein E1200 bei -70 Grad und 1,92V einfach von der Welt


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Das "(Ge)laber" im Thread-Titel bezieht sich auf Extremkühlung, nicht um Effekte wie Elektromigration, OC-Potenzial mit Luft- oder Wasserkühlung und dergleichen.


----------



## hirschi-94 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

@Stefan

Reichen Konstruktionen auch als Bild-Material? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein kleiner Pot, es ist aber auch noch ein größerer geplant


----------



## der8auer (28. August 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

9800GTX+ zombified:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (28. August 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Tiefer Einblick 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SchnickNick (30. August 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Wem seine Werkbank das wohl ist 

Edit: das Gerümpel im Hintergrund ist nicht von mir!


----------



## der8auer (3. September 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

yum yum 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. September 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Hast du jetzt Gelid als Sponsor an Land gezogen oder vertreibst du das Zeug als Händler über ECC?


----------



## True Monkey (3. September 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

warum ist den mein Pic weg ? ...... ich finde das hat was 

Darum ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SchnickNick (3. September 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

@ der8auer
in Eimer umfüllen! Mindestabnahme ist dann bei 5Litern 

@True Monkey
Erinnert mich an das arme Gummibärchen von PCGH in Gefahr auf der GTX 260 (?)


----------



## der8auer (3. September 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****



Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Hast du jetzt Gelid als Sponsor an Land gezogen oder vertreibst du das Zeug als Händler über ECC?


 
Siehe Logo


----------



## der8auer (6. September 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (6. September 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Brauchst du sie alle oder kann ich dir nächste Woche eine abkaufen ?


----------



## SchnickNick (7. September 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Morgen kommen Bilder von mir


----------



## der8auer (10. September 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtEMiMquWVk


----------



## GeForce-Lover (10. September 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Irgendwie bekomm ich Lust, dass auch mal zu machen


----------



## SchnickNick (15. September 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Das wird wohl ne Zeit lang reichen


----------



## True Monkey (16. September 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Ein Pic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## motek-18 (21. September 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

etwas kälte schadet nicht


----------



## Inspektorhegele (22. September 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Wie geil, und ich dacht schon dass ich der einzige bekloppte bin der im sommer in den Rechner greift um sich ne Kugel Eis zu holen^^


----------



## der8auer (22. September 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****



motek-18 schrieb:


> etwas kälte schadet nicht


 
Wort wörtlich coole Sache  Hast du Ergebnisse davon?


----------



## Inspektorhegele (22. September 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Ich glaub auch dass den Radiator mit Eis zu überschütten recht effizient ist. Etwas Frostschutzmittel ins Wasser und der Spaß kann los gehen


----------



## True Monkey (22. September 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Mal ein pic von "danach" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## motek-18 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****



der8auer schrieb:


> Wort wörtlich coole Sache  Hast du Ergebnisse davon?


 
der Rest ist verloren


----------



## u22 (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

leider ist der Screen nicht für HWbot geeignet falls er dafür gemacht worden ist, da man die Auflösung in der gebencht wurde man nicht sieht bzw. verdeckt ist.


Bei CPU-Z sieht man ja gar keinen Takt?


----------



## motek-18 (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****



u22 schrieb:


> leider ist der Screen nicht für HWbot geeignet falls er dafür gemacht worden ist, da man die Auflösung in der gebencht wurde man nicht sieht bzw. verdeckt ist.
> 
> 
> Bei CPU-Z sieht man ja gar keinen Takt?


 
Ich weis, aus irgendwelchen gründen auch immer aber was sollt's Wochenende steht vor der Tür


----------



## SchnickNick (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Hey Leute 
Ich brauch eure Hilfe und zwar fänd ichs toll wenn jemand für mich den markierten Abstand von einem Tripple-Channel Board mit einem Messschieber messen könnte für mich.
Das ganze mit eingestecktem RAM (am besten einer mit dickem Headspreader) im ersten und letzten Slot. Also der gesuchte Wert ist quasi die maximale Breite von den Bänken mit Bestückung (!)


Wenns jemand nicht verstanden hat bitte melden 

Danke


----------



## Klutten (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Rampage III Extreme + Corsair Dominator = 57mm


----------



## SchnickNick (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Genau 57mm? Wie bzw. mit was wurde gemessen?


----------



## Klutten (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Wie genau braucht es der Herr denn?  ... 57,2mm, gemessen mit einem digitalen Meßschieber. Im übrigen ragt RAM meines Wissens nach nie seitlich über die Bänke raus, wie sollten diese sonst auch in die genormten (mittigen) Slots passen?


----------



## SchnickNick (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Aber wenn evtl. recht große Headspreader verbaut sind kann das schon vorkommen oder etwa nicht?

Danke Klutten!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Es gab schonmal RAM-Kühler mit halbseitigem Ausleger, sind aber die Ausnahme geblieben. Im Normfall dürfen sie nicht hinausragen, weil man ja sonst nicht zwei Module dieses Types in nebeneinanderliegende Slots stecken könnte.


----------



## SchnickNick (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Das stimmt. Rein theoretisch würde es keinen Sinn machen.


----------



## Ü50 (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Von Gestern


----------



## der8auer (7. November 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Neue Halterungen für meine GPU Pots 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (8. November 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Und die passende Backplate 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SchnickNick (8. November 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Sind die Ecken garnichtmehr frei bei der Halteplatte?

Edit: Weis jemand was "aktuelle" NB-Kühler bzw das Mainboard für Lochabstände haben? Also von...bis


----------



## der8auer (8. November 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Wie meinst du das mit den Ecken? 

Schwer zu sagen. Ich habe bei meinen NB-Pots immer einen Abstand von 44-80 mm genutzt. Hat meines Wissens nach überall gepasst.


----------



## SchnickNick (8. November 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

War da davor nicht eine Bohrung drin dass die Ecken frei sind und die Halterung auf den Pot sauber passt, dass mein ich 

Alles klar, dankeschön!


----------



## der8auer (8. November 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Ah jetzt hab ichs verstanden  Ja das stimmt. Die davor waren auch gefräst. Diese sind Laser-geschnitten und da geht es auch ohne.

Der neue GPU Pot sollte nächste Woche fertig sein


----------



## SchnickNick (9. November 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Achso, dann ist das ja auch eine Sache von allererster Sahne! 


Edit: NB-Pot frisch aus der Produktion 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SchnickNick (17. November 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Ich mach hier mal einen Push, damit jemand meinen neuen Beitrag sieht.

Hätts nicht editieren sollen


----------



## der8auer (17. November 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Schöne Arbeit 

Der wird auf jeden Fall funktionieren


----------



## True Monkey (17. November 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Nice  .....für welches Board bzw Sockel ?


----------



## SchnickNick (17. November 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

"Revision B" mit höherem gewicht und gleichzeitig mehr Füllmenge steht neben mir 
Das war quasi nur der Prototyp.

@True Monkey
Ist eine Multihalterung sollte also nicht auf einzelne Boards nur bezogen sein


----------



## True Monkey (17. November 2012)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

ok ....aber Nb runter kühlen macht ja nur So 775 abwärts sinn daher die frage von mir


----------



## sebischmitz (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Guten Abend zusammen,

Bei mir in der Region sind bis zu -17 Grad angekündigt, und da wollte ich mal Fragen wie groß das Risiko von Kondenswasser da ist wenn man sich den PC einfach nach draußen stellt 
Das wäre für den guten alten Pentium DualCore ne kühle Zeit  dann sollte mehr als 2,6GHZ gehn


----------



## True Monkey (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Draußen hast du kein Prob mit Kondenswasser erst wenn du ihn wieder ins warme bringst


----------



## Masterchief79 (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Mal ne Frage. Wenn ich jetzt mein Setup mit Kokü nach draußen stelle, wie viel kälter wird die CPU dann?  Die SS schafft es, einen E8400 auf ca. -45°C Last zu kühlen, bei normaler Raumptemperatur von gut 20°C.


----------



## Ü50 (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Meine SS macht bei Raumtemp 20°  ca-52°. Gestern mit offenem Fenster Ansaugluft ca-2° ging sie auf etwas über -62°(laut Anzeige). 
Mit einem E8400 und Raumtemp bleibt sie unter Last bei ca. 52° stehen, bei meinem 377K oder 98X sieht es da schon ganz anders aus


----------



## sebischmitz (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Dann stell ich heute mal zum Testen das Laptop raus, das überhitzt sonst immer nach 1 Stunde Gamen... Schöne -10 Grad sind aber auch einladend 

Kann ich das Lappi einfach nach draußen Stellen und einschalten, oder wie siehts da aus? Man merkt, die Materie OC ist neu für mich... Bestes OC Ergebniss bissher mit nem Boxed Kühler auf nem 2GHz Pantium Dualcore, den bis auf 2,6GHz Primestable... Die Temperatur draußen soll das ändern


----------



## Ü50 (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Ich hatte meine Leppis auch immer draußen zum Benchen. Zur besseren Kühlung habe ich zusätzlich noch einen Walzenlüfter unter das Leppi vor die Ansaugschlitze gebaut.
Du solltest jedoch nachdem du draußen warst, ausschalten. Denn wenn du ins warme Zimmer damit gehst, wird alles beschlagen.
Einige Zeit warten bis alles wieder auf Raumtemperatur und trocken ist.(auch im Innenleben)


----------



## Shizophrenic (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

^was isn so das beste board für s1155 oc, erst mit wakü, dann dice, evtl später noch mehr?


----------



## Ü50 (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Es gibt einige die gut sind. Ich habe z.B. ein ASUS Maximus IV Ex. zum Benchen. Ein P8P67 Pro tut es fürs Erste jedoch auch. Mit meinem P8P67 Pro hatte ich gute Ergebnisse eingefahren


----------



## Shizophrenic (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

hatte an das maximus ex oder an das ga up7 gedacht, evtl tut es ja auch das ud5? wär toll da noch ein paar andere feedbacks zu bekommen. wie gesagt sind ich und mein kumpel noch mitten im aufbau, um richtig durchzustarten. aber wir wollen schon gleich richtig durchstarten ^^


----------



## sebischmitz (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Hatte grad mein Handy für 20 Mins bei -10 Grad draußen liegen, der Temperaturfühler hat -3 Grad an der Batterie gemessen... Wieder reingeholt, Touchscreen beschlagen, aber ansonsten einfach weitergelaufen... Jetzt ist das Lappi dran... 

Ernüchternde Ergebnisse nach Session bei 0 Grad... Hab das Laptop raus, an, und nach 5 Min Furmark auf Standard Settings 83 Grad GPU (CPU Idle)... Ich glaube es ist klar warum Das Lappi immer überhitzte  Raumtemperatur Session heut abend, dann kann ich mehr sagen zur Effizienz... Als ich vorhin 10 Min das Fenster offen hatte wurde es im Zimmer 13 Grad kalt, und mein F@H PC ist von 38 auf 30 Grad runtergegangen, ich denke über weitere Tests nach


----------



## DasRegal (17. März 2013)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moose83 (13. April 2013)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Mal was anderes, 8800 Ultra und GTX280 geköpft, und VRM Kühlung vom Stockkühler



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SephiiiHD (20. April 2013)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

So hier vllt keine extreme aber dafür unkonventionelle Methode seinen OC Laptop zu Kühlen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Nom nom mainboard 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Probiere mal wieder was neues


----------



## Vaykir (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Was soll das werden? willst die spannungversorgung der cpu ausschneiden?


----------



## Ü50 (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

CPU Sockel separieren


----------



## Don_Dan (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****



der8auer schrieb:


> Nom nom mainboard
> 
> 
> Probiere mal wieder was neues


 
Willst du an die VRM-Section ran und daraus einen Zombie bauen? Mir wurde mal gesagt das wäre ziemlich schwierig weil beim Mainboard mehr Verbindungen zu anderen Komponenten bestehen die man dann überbrücken/ersetzen muss, aber wenn es jemand zum Laufen kriegen kann, dann du! 

Edit: Habe gerade gesehen wofür du den Sockel gebraucht hast! ^^

Und noch ein Bild von der AF-Session in Langenaubach:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ü50 (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Wenn es der Graka zu warm wird


----------



## _nachtfalke_ (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

superPI 32m-5 ghz xtremesystems challenge 

6 stunden LN2 session , gemacht mit Kingpincooling Ney Pro pot ...unglaublich pot 
cpu: 3770k/ 1550 IMC on air/ SS -45c
Maximus V Extreme Z77/ bios 0021- best mb ever made
ram: 2x2gb G.skill 2000 9-9-9-24 1.6v - PowerChip PSC XEH IC´s -1327 cl6-10-6-26-trfc65 1T twcl6 / -130c 
psu: Corsair AX1200


----------



## _nachtfalke_ (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Kabumm!!!

PCGHX on XS top



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sebischmitz (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Seh ich da etwa Ram unter LN2? GEILER SCHEIß  Sowas "unkunventionelles" mit LN2 kühlen sollten mehr Leute machen, wär bestimt lustig  Ich habe beispielsweise darüber nachgedacht, das komplette System (MB,Graka etc.) in ne große Kiste LN2 zu legen  Ich hab blos als Schüler weder Zeit noch geld dazu


----------



## Masterchief79 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Und diverse Bauteile, die sonst noch so auf dem Board sitzen, wie Taktgeber, Spannungscontroller, BIOS, Kondensatoren, Spulen etc. pp. würden es dir auch ziemlich übelnehmen


----------



## _nachtfalke_ (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Ich benutzen immer zu isoliern  "art eraser" -knetradiergummi von Farber-Castell - können Sie leicht entfernen über LN2 session,sieht aus wie neue mb

Hier sind einige Bilder von der Vorbereitung RAM/MB   Mit diesem Verfahren können sie bis 8 stunden benchen problemlos- ich lieben art eraser.


----------



## Leandros (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Punkte.


----------



## Moose83 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Aber das Netzteil


----------



## Leandros (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Tja. Muss es aushalten.


----------



## Ü50 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****



Leandros schrieb:


> Tja. Muss es aushalten.


 
Hast recht, muss es


----------



## Moose83 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Gibs mir, nach 2h isses kaputt


----------



## Leandros (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Nö, so kacke ist es nun auch nicht.


----------



## Moose83 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Mein 1200W CM Netzteil hälts schon net mehr aus Also...ich krieg alles klein


----------



## Ü50 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Meine beiden 850W halten schon ewig selbst da, wo jeder sagte, das halten die nicht aus.


----------



## Moose83 (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Ivy LN2 und 2 4870X2 Karten? Mit 850W


----------



## Leandros (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Hat jemand eine Ahnung was so ein Kryobehälter neu kostet?  (z.B reihe Apollo oder Helios)
Man könnte sich zwar auch zum Benchen immer mit dice (was man ja theoretisch selber Herstellen kann) zufrieden geben, aber das ist auf dauer auch nicht das Wahre.


----------



## Moose83 (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

400 Euro solltest du rechnen, für einen gebrauchten


----------



## Ü50 (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****



Moose83 schrieb:


> Ivy LN2 und 2 4870X2 Karten? Mit 850W


 
Nö, Sandy ohne LN2 und 2X 4870X2.


----------



## der8auer (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****



Moose83 schrieb:


> 400 Euro solltest du rechnen, für einen gebrauchten


 
Mein gebrauchter Apollo 150 Liter hat 1800€ gekostet.

Behälter mit wirklich guten Vakuum kosten so viel. Ich hab mir 3 Behälter vorher bei ebay gekauft und die waren alle absoluter Schrott. Bringt ja nix wenn das LN2 nach 3 Tagen verdampft ist.

Neu kosten die Behälter je nach Größe gerne 10.000 - 15.000 € Kannst also vergessen 

Was benchst eigentlich für ein Setup?


----------



## Leandros (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Apollo sind ja auch die High End dinger. 
Hatte da an sowas wie Helios gedacht. Das Ln2 muss ja nur 3 - 4 Tage mit minimalem Verlust überstehen. 

Suche aktuell eine gute und günstige Variante zum Kühlen. Trockeneis ist nicht wirklich das wahre. Das sublimiert viel zu schnell. Habe über die Nacht einiges verloren. 
Hatte auch an Trockeneis selbst Herstellung, aber denke nicht das sich das rechnet. Außerdem ist Ln2 auch einfach geiler. 

Das die neu so um den dreh kosten habe ich mir schon gedacht. 
War nur interessiert. 
Aber auch 1800 bin ich ehrlich gesagt nicht bereit auszugeben. Habe auch noch mehr zu Zahlen. 
Bei 400 wäre ich wohl noch dabei. 

Ich wäre schön mit einem 50l Helios zufrieden in dem das Ln2 mit geringem Verlust eine Woche gelagert werden kann. 

Mich nervt es tierisch das es so kompliziert ist an Ln2 / Behälter zu kommen. Vor allem weil ich in 10 Minuten bei Linde oder BASF vor der Haustür stehe... 

Aktuell habe ich hier einige Netbursts hier, also zwei Phenom IIs und drei Core2Duos. Brauch aber dringend ein neues Netzteil und guten DDR2 RAM. 
Erstmal ist das Kühlmittel eh wichtiger.


----------



## Moose83 (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Roman, die 400 Euro waren auf ne sehr gute 25l Kanne gemeint Da verdampfen pro Tag 0,1l
Nutze die selber, Miete ist gratis


----------



## der8auer (2. August 2013)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Das sieht nach Spaß aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leandros (2. August 2013)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

WAT? Du... Viel Spaß!


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. August 2013)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Die hätten dir lieber ein Board und 10 CPUs schicken sollen statt umgekehrt


----------



## Zeus18 (2. August 2013)

der8auer schrieb:


> Das sieht nach Spaß aus
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=670720"/>



Boar, allles deine oder einfach mal fotografiert im Laden?


----------



## der8auer (3. August 2013)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Sind bei mir daheim. Zusammen mit 10 aktuellen Grafikkarten und 7 x LEPA 1600W Netzteilen. Der Rest kommt noch.

Ist für ein Event in 2 Wochen


----------



## Shizophrenic (7. August 2013)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

sabbbbbbeeeeeeeerrrrrrr ^^ mehr gibts dazu nicht zu sagen ^^


----------



## Leandros (7. August 2013)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Jo, bei uns gehts auch am Wochenende um den 24. rum wieder rund. Sind grade am Einkaufen von Hardware und vorbereiten.


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (7. August 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Boar, allles deine oder einfach mal fotografiert im Laden?



Man kann ja mal eins abgeben


----------



## Ü50 (9. August 2013)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Die kann man auch kaufen


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (9. August 2013)

Ich bleibe bei Luft, erstmal mein R4 von oben bis unten mit Shadow Wings vollstopfen und dann bleibt es auch kühl 
Was sind denn die besten/leisesten 140er lüfter bis 10/11€?
Und was sind die besten/leisesten 120er bis 10€?


----------



## Ü50 (9. August 2013)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Irgend wie bist du hier falsch mit deiner Frage.
Was hat besten/leisesten mit eXtrem Kühlung zu tuen?
eXtremkühl kann nicht leise sein.


----------



## Leandros (9. August 2013)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****



Ü50 schrieb:


> Irgend wie bist du hier falsch mit deiner Frage.
> Was hat besten/leisesten mit eXtrem Kühlung zu tuen?
> eXtremkühl kann nicht leise sein.


 
Naja, bis auf nen bisschen blubbern vom LN2 oder Dice hört man doch auch nicht.  
Ist nur so unhandlich im 24/7 Betrieb.


----------



## Ü50 (9. August 2013)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Es ging doch um Luftkühlung oder sehe ich das falsch?
Bei mir laufen gerade zwei 4870X2 mit einem zusätzlichen Lüfter ( Delta FFB 121212 HSE) zum Testen bevor eine andere Kühlung drauf kommt.
Das könnte ja extrem Luft Kühlung sein, aber besten/leise?
Ich glaube nicht, dass manche wissen was Extreme überhaupt heisst. Nichtmal bei Luftkühlung. Eine Unterhaltung bei dieser Combi ist fast unmöglich.
Dice und LN2 ist mal ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Leandros (10. August 2013)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Naja, für mich ist Luftkühlung irgendwie nicht "extreme"


----------



## Ü50 (10. August 2013)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****



Leandros schrieb:


> Naja, für mich ist Luftkühlung irgendwie nicht "extreme"


 
Da muss ich dir Recht geben. Aber dafür extreme Laut


----------



## Ü50 (8. September 2013)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Leb auf.


----------



## der8auer (30. September 2013)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Geniales Video von HWBot und OverclockingTV über die Computex 2013. Bin auch ab und zu zu sehen 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gv6d5Px-Qc0


----------



## Ü50 (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Roman, solltest dir mal die Haare schneiden lassen


----------



## Masterchief79 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Hier ist ja tote Hose, hab noch mal paar Bilder rausgekramt


----------



## Ü50 (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Den sollte ich ja so langsam mal benutzen. Der liegt auch schon wieder eine Weile bei mir ungenutzt herum.


----------



## Stoffel01 (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Gibts hier irgendwo ein Tutorial zum Isolieren? Habe mir überlegt eine KoKü zuzulegen ;D


----------



## Masterchief79 (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Nicht so schwierig. Das einfachste wäre, die HW einfach mit Liquid Tape einzupinseln, da kriegst du ne Dose für 20€ bei Conrad: http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...essigisolation-Schwarz-100-g?ref=searchDetail

Und das kriegst du mit Sprititus zur Not sogar ncoh wieder runter.


----------



## Stoffel01 (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Ich werde mir vermutlich erstmal einen alten P3 PC für nen 10er holen und damit mal probieren wie das isolieren usw. so von statten geht


----------



## Patrickclouds (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Das Board kann man ganz einfach und 100% sicher vor Kondenswasser schützen.

Eine dünne Knetradiergummi schicht auf der Vorderseite und eine Schicht auf der Rückseite. 
Der Knetradiergummi soll nur die Kontakte der Bauteile vor einer Brückung schützen sollte Kondenswasser entstehen.
Die eigentliche Dämmung ist Armaflex, dazu einfach zwei Schichten auf die Vorderseite und eine Schicht auf die Rückseite. Zudem um den CPU Sockel auf der Vorder- und Rückseite noch eine dickere Schicht Armaflex
Wenn man das Mainboard im PC-Gehäuse montiert lässt darf der Knetradierer auf der Rückseite nicht zu dick sein und die Armaflexmatte kann maximal 6mm stark sein. Von Vorteil ist es, wenn das Mainboard-Tray hinter dem CPU Sockel einen Auschnitt hat, so dass man dort nochmal dicker dämmen kann mit Armaflex.

So habe ich es bei mir gemacht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das abgebildete Heizpad habe ich in der finalen Version nicht mehr verwendet. Ich habe selbst nach Stunden keine Probleme mit Kondenswasser.
Zur absoluten sicherheit schalte ich das Netzteil aber dennoch nach dem Herunterfahren am Netz aus, damit die Standy-Spannung nicht am Board anliegt.


----------



## Stoffel01 (14. Dezember 2013)

Danke für die genialen Anleitungen von euch! Dann werde ich mich mal ran wagen wenn meine kokü da ist. Mein Vater und Konto sind zwar überhaupt nicht davon begeistert aber dafür bin ich es


----------



## Ü50 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Endlich aufgebaut und fast fertig für Morgen
Jetzt noch auf das zweite Board einen Pott drauf und ich kann Morgen loslegen.


----------



## Patrickclouds (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Radiator vorm Fenster montiert?


----------



## Ü50 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Ja


----------



## Ü50 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Leb auf.
8auer Pot mit 4x480


----------



## Moose83 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Da fehlen noch 4 GPU Pötte


----------



## Ü50 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Ich habe nur zwei, hatte aber noch keine Lust die draufzupacken.


----------



## Ü50 (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Morgen geht es weiter

Dice bekomme ich um 13:Uhr

Die ersten Vorarbeiten sind geleistet. Morgen gehts im Doppelpack. Mal sehen, ob ich das bewältigt bekomme.


----------



## Moose83 (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Hier auch mal paar Pics von mir, von einer Asus GTX 780 Ti DC2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moose83 (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Noch paar Bilder
Gigabyte Z87X-OC, Asus r9 290 DC2 und Asus GTX780 Ti



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (15. März 2014)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Hi Jungs, ich rüste mich gerade für ne Session aus. Das hier war doch das richtige Thermometer oder? VOLTCRAFT K102 Temperatur-Messgerät, Thermometer -200 - +1370 °C K-Typ im Conrad Online Shop | 100312
Oder gabs da noch was günstigeres?


----------



## Moose83 (15. März 2014)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Mit dem machste nix falsch, wer billig kauft kauft ansonsten 2 mal


----------



## der8auer (15. März 2014)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Das hier finde ich persönlich besser und nutze ich auch PEAKTECH 5140 - PeakTech 5140 Digital-Thermometer 2 CH bei reichelt elektronik

Schnellere Abtastrate und kleinere Toleranz


----------



## Moose83 (15. März 2014)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Greisinger GTH 175/PT Temperatur-Messgerät, Thermometer -199,9 - +199,9 °C Pt 1000 Tauchfühler im Conrad Online Shop | 120966
Das Nutze ich für den CPU Pot, sehr präzise und genau in 0,1° Schritten


----------



## Moose83 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Zombie, Zombie, Zombie
Danke an Roman für die ANleitung zum Sägen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Werde am 5. Juni bei G.Skill am Messe-Stand der Computex um 10.000 USD benchen 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TrhpYKNBMGs


----------



## der8auer (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

War die ganze Woche bei der Computex in Taipei und habe für G.Skill auf der OC-World-Cup Stage gebencht. Rachel war so nett und hat meine Container etwas promotet 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Leidenfrost-Effekt lässt grüßen 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYNmmDxAE4k


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Bist du das der8auer ?


----------



## minicoopers (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****



R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Bist du das der8auer ?


 Ja der ist er


----------



## schon-alles-vergeben (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Neuer radi


----------



## Masterchief79 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Sind das G1/4m Anschlüsse?


----------



## Ü50 (15. September 2014)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Die kleine Session bei mir ist durch.


----------



## Ü50 (15. September 2014)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Bilder vergessen.


----------



## der8auer (29. September 2014)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Neue Spielzeuge von GIGABYTE  Das G-POWERBOARD ist ähnlich dem EVGA-EPower () und kann als externe Spannungsversorgung genutzt werden. Ggü. dem EPower Board hat es allerdings 3 Spannungsversorgungen und nicht nur eine. Hinzu kommt, dass der Controller per USB mit dem System verbunden werden kann, was ein Ändern der Spannung per Software ermöglicht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (29. September 2014)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Ach haben sies also mittlerweile zur Marktreife gebracht. Und hast dus schon testen können? Und wenn ja, wie macht es sich im Vergleich zum ePower?
Genug Phasen hats ja


----------



## der8auer (30. September 2014)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Jup habe es schon auf eine GTX 980 gelötet. Hat super funktioniert. Die Spannung ist auch ziemlich stabil unter Last und scheint besser zu sein als mit dem EVGA EPower. Das wichtigste für mich sind aber die 3 Spannungen und nicht nur eine. Das hat mich schon immer genervt.


----------



## .marius. (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

hallo zusammen,

ich möche in den nächsten tagen eine kleine (low budget) oc session starten(hauptsächlich cinebench) und brauche noch nen paar tips.
Es wird sich zuerst mal um meine Cpu (2600K) handeln wo zurzeit meine wakü das limit dastellt da ich probleme mit meinen pot eigenbau nicht weiter komme muss die wakü herhalten.

der plan sieht wie vollgt aus es wir Eiswasser aus einen ca. 20L AGB direkt durch den Cpu kühler gepumpt und immer eis nach gelegt wenn es nötig wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Das ich damit keine topwerte ereiche ist mir schon bewusst es geht mir auch in erster linie um den spass am basteln und benchen.

Nun wollte ich wissen wieviel isolierung wir nötig sein ich hab an sowas gedacht link oder doch knetgummi? wird es auch schon nötig sein die rückseite zu isolieren? 
und wie gefährlich sind solche wassertemperaturen für die Dichtungen des Kühlers?

Und mal aus interesse weiss jemand wieviel ein 2600k bei 1,5V+ und ca 5,28ghz  so ca. an strom braucht b.z.w. wieviel  abwärme entsteht ca.?  (ist bis jetzt max)

mfg Marius


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

An Isolierung wird nicht so wahnsinnig viel nötig sein, denk aber auch daran, die Schläuche am Kühler ein wenig zu isolieren, damit dort kein Kondenswasser runtertropft. An Isolation kannst du dich ungefähr an dem orientieren, was man für Wasserkühlung mit nem Chiller braucht, da gibts bestimmt Anleitungen.
Den Stromverbrauch der CPU würde ich bei den Einstellungen vielleicht ungefähr auf 200-250W schätzen.

Viel Spaß beim Benchen


----------



## .marius. (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Danke für deine antwort

Ja das mit den schläuchen muss ich mir noch überlegen wie und mit was ich sie isolieren kann.

Link sowas müsste also schon reichen!?


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

So in der Art. Thermische Isolation (Armaflex) wirst du denke ich sowieso nicht viel brauchen. Ist ja nur der Kühler mit ner Wassertemperatur von vielleicht 0-5°C dann, und die CPU die dagegen heizt. Nur das Board sicherheitshalber mit etwas Knetradierer oder Liquid Tape einzuschmieren wäre um den Sockel rum vielleicht doch nicht verkehrt. 
Dein Vorhaben kannst dir ungefähr so vorstellen, unmontiert (hab mal etwas geblättert hier): http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...mkuehl-bilder-laberthread-60.html#post2540514

Hab selbst recht optimistische Isolation mit meiner Kokü, da sind nach dem demontieren doch teilweise mal nen paar Tropfen Wasser auf der Elektronik, aber dank der dünnen Gummischutzschicht von dem Liquid Tape passiert da überhaupt nichts.


----------



## .marius. (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

OK danke für die tips

werde um den mainboard sockel alles abdichten das kein wasser auf´s board tropfen kann.

Melde mich nochmal mit den Ergebnissen wenn´s den klapt

mfg Marius
----------------------------------

So die vorbereitungen sind soweit abgeschlossen.
mir ist bei der suche im internet aufgefallen das die Lücke zwischen HS und Halterung immer offen bleibt, irre ich mich oder könnten wassertropfen in den Sockel gelangen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





mfg Marius


----------



## Masterchief79 (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Würde noch ne schöne Lage Küchenpapier zwischen Knete und Armaflex machen, sodass auch auf die Bauteile weiter außen nichts tropfen kann. Loch für die CPU reinschneiden und einfach drüber.


----------



## .marius. (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

OK.

aber nach dem ich alles isoliert hatte hab ich das system wider in normalen betrieb genommen und alles alles lief problemlos an.
Aber nach 2,5-3h gab es ein absturtz und der Rechner lies sich nicht mehr starten ich komm nichtmal mehr ins bios das Board zeigt den Fehler 55 an(memory not installed) hab dann anderen ram von nen bekanten eingebaut und immernoch das selbe. 
Also ist warscheinlich MB kaputt warum auch immer der Kühler war nicht zu fest drauf sprich das mb war nicht verbogen und die temps waren auch im grünen Bereich.


----------



## Masterchief79 (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Hast du vielleicht vergessen, im Sockel direkt unter der CPU zu isolieren?


----------



## .marius. (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****



Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Hast du vielleicht vergessen, im Sockel direkt unter der CPU zu isolieren?


 
Da hatte ich auch Armaflex aber ich hatte normale wasser temps es konnte sich also noch kein Kondenswasser bilden, benchen war erst am tag drauf geplannt.

ps. kann es sein das durch die Isolierung andere Bauteile am MB zu warm geworden sind auch wen der rechner in der zeit nur fürs surfen genutzt wurde?

mfg Marius


----------



## Masterchief79 (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Ach so, sehr merkwürdig, da kann eigentlich gar nichts passieren. Da um den Sockel rum ist ja kaum was an kritischen Bauteilen.


----------



## .marius. (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****



Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Ach so, sehr merkwürdig, da kann eigentlich gar nichts passieren. Da um den Sockel rum ist ja kaum was an kritischen Bauteilen.



So waren auch meine Gedanken und deshalbt hab ich mich auch zimlich gewundert und hier nachgefragt.
 Hab auch das MB überprüft aber keine Beschädigung die vom umbau her kommen können gefunden.
 Die HW ist ca 3 Jahre alt vieleicht hatte ich auch einfach pech und die zeit war rum.
 Jetzt kann ich nur hoffen das die cpu noch heil ist.


mfg Marius


----------



## Masterchief79 (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Mal wieder ne revolutionäre Befestigungsmethode von meiner Kokü 
Hat erstaunlich gut funktioniert, bis ich GPU und Mem Poti verwechselt habe... Dann war leider Ende im Gelände. Thermische Isolation (Arma) kann man sich dabei echt sparen, solange das Board vor Tropfwasser geschützt ist. Einfach einmal die Karte schön mit Plastik70 einnebeln, und gut ist. Der G84 Chip hatte weder Coldbug noch Cold Slow Bug (lächerlich niedrige Performance @3D), also schade drum.


----------



## jackrem (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

nur noch Generator gegen einen Motor austauschen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ü50 (22. November 2014)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

GTX 580


----------



## PCGH_Willi (30. November 2014)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

irgendwann erwischt man sich dann, dass beim übertakten sowas hier raus kommt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

















das ist ein freezer 7 auf einer gt730 XD temperaturen sind doch ganz akzeptabel (bei furmark 38 grad XD)


----------



## der8auer (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

ASUS Power Mini Card und der große Bruder ASUS Power Card





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tw34k3r (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Asus <3 haben will 
Aber wozu bitte ne Mini Card ?


----------



## Masterchief79 (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Wird die Mini Card etwa über nen Floppy Netzteil Anschluss versorgt? O.o
Verwendungszweck, alles mögliche, denke da kannste zum Beispiel Strom für den Videospeicher hernehmen wenn man nen Zombie baut... Oder falls es dafür nicht reicht, meinetwegen auch die 12 Lüfter vom Radiator zusammenlöten und davon versorgen lassen oder sowas ^^ Aber ob das so angedacht war, würde mich auch mal interessieren.
Die große ist ja klar, wobei mich da mal interessieren würde, wie viel Ampère da so durchgehen.


----------



## der8auer (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Jup über das Floppy Kabel 

Habe mir die Mini Card schicken lassen weil die PLL Versorgung meiner Strix nur noch 0,6 Volt angezeigt hat (defekt). Habe das jetzt gemoddet und die Karte läuft wieder


----------



## monsen79 (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

moin Jungs 


Meine Frage wäre an Roman wo bekommt man sowas her, habs mal gegoogelt find nix!!!!


----------



## minicoopers (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Er bekommt das von Asus direkt 
Die kann man sicherlich genauso wenig kaufen wie die Gigabyte E Power Boards


----------



## der8auer (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Davon wurden meines Wissens nach auch nur 50 Stück produziert. Ich teste das Teil demnächst und dann schauen wir zusammen mit ASUS was man verbessern muss/kann und evtl. gibts dann mehr davon


----------



## Masterchief79 (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Wäre ja eigentlich ganz nett. Wobei ich momentan eher auf dem Zombie-selber-bau-Trip bin und es eigentlich spannender finde, alte Karten noch zu verwursten  Bevor man sich da für 200€ so nen EPower Board + EV Bot holt, tuts auch nen eVc von elmor und ne alte Highend-Karte^^


----------



## minicoopers (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Mein neues Spielzeug ist einsatzbereit


----------



## PCGH_Willi (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

mal ne frage: was passiert wenn man n peltier element mit nem 2ten kühlt? addiert sich die kühlleistung dann?


----------



## der8auer (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Du kannst Peltierelemente stapeln, aber die Kühlleistung steigert sich nicht linear. Idealerweise hat das zweite Element, welches das erste kühlt auch eine größere Leistung.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

ah ok danke für die Info


----------



## Masterchief79 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Mal wieder Ghetto-benching Extreme 
Das mit der Riser-Card hat leider nicht so richtig funktioniert, Karte wurde immer nur als x8 erkannt... Habs dann umgesteckt. Ergebnis: Masterchief79`s 3DMark Vantage - Performance score: 16977 marks with a GeForce GTX 260 216SP
Könnte noch mehr gehen, hab dann nach 2 Stunden abgebrochen weil sich doch ein wenig Kondenswasser angesammelt hatte.


----------



## der8auer (23. April 2015)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Ich war am Wochenende in Cambridge und habe dort mit 8 Pack zusammen 15 Weltrekorde gebrochen. Die Ergebnisse sind aktuell im Bot zu finden. Es sind so viele, dass ich es nicht auflisten kann 

Hier ein kleiner Teaser davon:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b52Z9beyYCA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der8auer (7. August 2015)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AEYknrW33vo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## .marius. (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Hallo zusammen,

da mein letzte Vorbereitun zu einer CPU Bench Sessions durch spontanen MB tot vereitelt 
wurde (hate ich hier bereits geschrieben) bin ich grad dabei mir ein zweitsystem zum benchen zusammen zu stellen un hätte noch ein paar Fragen.

Hab bereits ein fx 8120, ram und ein MB zusammen für ein guten Preis ergattert, das MB ist alerdings nichts für starkes OC.
Mein erster Gedanke war natürlich das Asus Crosshair V aber da hierführ  immernoch recht hohe Preise verlangt werden hab ich mich nach einer  alternative umgeschaut nur ist meine frage welches MB hat eine ähnlich  gut stromversorgung wie das Asus, da in vergangenheit dieses das OC immer  limitiert hat.
Geplante kühlung: wasser dann dice.

Mfg Marius


----------



## True Monkey (21. September 2019)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Ich habe meinen Spass  

Intel Core i3 530 @ 5610.15 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (22. September 2019)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Auch die zweite Nacht habe ich meinen Spass 

Intel Core i3 550 @ 5759.34 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (22. September 2019)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Morgens .....noch nicht ganz fit aber ......

Intel Core i3 540 @ 5642.04 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (22. September 2019)

*AW: Der eXtremkÃ¼hl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Soderle 
Dice alle 

Noch ein Paar Pics ... 


Blick in den Pot 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



abtauen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gut das ich auch noch einen Kompressor habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit
Das ganze um euch mal zu zeigen das es um Spass am takten /benchen zu haben es nicht zwingend ein 9900k +Apex  für viel Geld sein muss.
1156er Board und ein paar i3 mit einem Stückpreis von 5€ in der Bucht dazu eine Kiste Dice und Pot und der Spass kann beginnen 
Ok Nt/SSD und Ram sollte man vllt auch haben und ne kleine Graka kann auch hilfreich sein. 

Fragen ? ...einfach an mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (25. September 2019)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Weiter gehts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dice und ein paar " Opfer " 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Attacke auf So 1155 ...........................


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don_Dan (25. September 2019)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Es freut mich immer, wenn jemand noch Bilder und Ergebnisse seiner Sessions in ein Forum einstellt! Viel Erfolg bei den 1155ern!


----------



## True Monkey (26. September 2019)

*AW: Der eXtremkÃ¼hl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

^^danke 


jepp ...wenn ich das richtig sehe hat hier niemand mehr gepostet seit Roman,Ü50 und Ich das PCGH Team verlassen haben.
Schade eigentlich 

Ich habe jetzt auch zwei Jahre lang nichts mehr gemacht da ich nicht diesen Wahnsinn des Geldverbrennen folgen wollte.
Auf einmal ist es reiner Kommerz geworden.

Von selektierte CPUs bis hin zu vorgekauten Bios Profile 
Das hat nicht mehr viel mit dem zu tun womit wir einmal begonnen hatten.
OC um das freizuschalten was im verborgenen brach lag ...*.umsonst *

Um dann damit im Wettkampf gegeneinander anzutreten.

was wir alles probiert haben ....
PC in Kältemaschinenöl versengt und das auf -50° runtergekühlt 
Mordssauerei aber lustig wars 
Ghettochiller aka Kühlbox mit Salzwasser und Eiswürfel   usw

Was ist davon geblieben ?
Als Intel geschnallt hat was wir da treiben kamen dann die ersten k mit offenen Multi 
An der Geschichte mußte doch Geld zu verdienen sein 
Wir anfangs belächelt als die Freaks die eh nur ihre Rechner schrotten auf einmal Voreiter um die Sache Saloonfähig zu machen.
Passender Guru war schnell gefunden und die Geldmaschine fing an zu laufen 

Jetzt zahlt man noch extra dafür oben drauf was wir uns früher einfach genommen haben weil wir es konnten 

Und das beste daran 
Wenn wir früher synthetische Benchmarks zum vergleichen genommen haben hieß es sofort das ist Humbug und das kann man nicht heranziehen um die Leistung beim zocken zu ermitteln.

Und heute ??

Cinebench und Geek ist das maß aller Dinge 

So genug in der Vergangenheit geschweift aber in meinen fortgeschrittenen Alter darf man das 

Hier mal der Benchplatz des verrückten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ein vorzeigbares Ergebniss habe ich auch schon  

Intel Celeron G530 @ 2644.28 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR

True Monkey`s wPrime - 32m score: 23sec 76ms with a Celeron G530 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (26. September 2019)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

True Monkey`s CPU Frequency score: 3062.95 mhz with a Pentium G640 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don_Dan (26. September 2019)

*AW: Der eXtremkÃ¼hl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****



True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^danke
> 
> So genug in der Vergangenheit geschweift aber in meinen fortgeschrittenen Alter darf man das



Hauptsache du hast wieder Spaß an der Sache! 
Unsere Szene ist in den letzten Jahren leider ziemlich geschrumpft, besonders in Deutschland. Ich habe gestern auch LN2 für nächste Woche bestellt. Die letzte Session ist schon wieder fast zwei Jahre her, deshalb kommen zum Warmwerden Kaltwerden wahrscheinlich erstmal nur 775 und 1156 auf den Benchtable.
Wenn du jetzt wieder da bist machst du sicher auch gerne beim Country Cup in ein paar Wochen mit!


----------



## True Monkey (26. September 2019)

*AW: Der eXtremkÃ¼hl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Jepp ...habe ich vor 
Beim Team Cup konnte ich nur begrenzt mitmischen da sämtliche 775 Boards den Start verweigern ...und AMD nicht wirklich meine Welt ist.


----------



## True Monkey (28. September 2019)

*AW: Der eXtremkÃ¼hl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****

Eine Rändelmutter ....bissele kalt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​


----------



## soulstyle (22. März 2020)

*AW: Der eXtremkühl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****
Krass


----------



## True Monkey (15. Februar 2021)

Bin wieder da 

Klein ...praktisch .....laut 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (7. März 2021)

11700k 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (13. März 2021)

5900x untrennbar 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (7. April 2021)

PCGH_Willi schrieb:


> ah ok danke für die Info



Die Temperaturdifferenz kannst du aufaddieren, aber die Pumpleistung muss bei einer zweiten Stufe dem gesamten Stack darunter entsprechen. Beispiel mit aus dem Ärmel geschüttelten Zahlen: Wenn du einen 40-Watt-OC-Pentium-II mit einem 60-Watt-Peltier von 30 °C Raum- auf 0° C CPU_Temperatur bekommst, dann schaffst du mit einem zweiten, aber 150 Watt starken Peltier (erneut 50 Prozent mehr als 40+60 W) -30 °C und solltest du so verwegen sein, mit einer dritten 375-W-Stufe zu experimentieren (aufgrund der Zahl der nötigen Module eigentlich nur als Chiller praktikabel), auch -60 °C. Vorausgesetzt natürlich, du hast ein 600-W-Netzteil mit der passenden Spannung für die Peltier-Kaskade.

Letztere Zahl sollte dann auch deutlich machen, warum ich mit einem Pentium II eingeleitet habe: Spätestens bei Athlon, nach Möglichkeit schon Pentium III sind die meisten Übertakter auf Kompressor für Dauer- oder Trockeneis für Kurzzeitbetrieb umgestiegen. Wenn man nur 10-20 K unter Raumtemperatur möchte, ist Single-Stage-Peltier zwar auch noch in der 150-200-W-Klasse machbar, aber das reicht eben bei modernen CPUs gerade einmal für verlängerte Boost-Phasen (Intel/Cooler Master: "q.e.d." ). Einen übertakteten High-End-Prozessor mit 200-300 W via Peltier zu kühlen bringt nur viel Aufwand und Stromverbrauch, aber in praktikablem Rahmen keine besseren Lasttemperaturen gegenüber einer guten Wasserkühlung. Im Zweifelsfall in unseren Breiten lieber den Radiator nach draußen verlagern und/oder einen Verdunstungskühler bauen, wenn einem 5 K unter Zimmertemperatur wichtig sind. Peltierkaskaden sind sinnvoll, wo es um niedrige Temperaturen bei praktisch keinem Stromverbrauch geht oder Wartungsfreiheit und Regelbarkeit extrem wichtig ist: IR-Sensoren, Raumfahrt & Co.


----------



## True Monkey (18. April 2021)

Und Abends mit Beleuchtung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don_Dan (18. April 2021)

Sieht gut aus! 

Bist du mit dem M13A zufrieden? Welchen SP-Wert haben deine Chips?


----------



## True Monkey (18. April 2021)

Das sind zwei verschiedene Kids

Einmal 3800 cl 14 Neo  und 4400 cl 17
Erlauben aber 3800 cl 14 zusammen und die Kids einzeln habe ich noch gar nicht testen können bzw das eine auch mit 4000 cl 14 und das andere cl 17 4800 jeweils AMD/Intel


----------



## Don_Dan (18. April 2021)

Danke, aber ich meinte deine Rocket Lake Chips. Du hast doch je einen 11600K, 11700K und 11900K, oder?
Den SP-Wert, diesen Qualitätswert, den Asus im BIOS angibt.



> You can check your "SP" or chip quality rating in your BIOS.
> Average chip is 63--most end users will get around this.
> World record clocking LN2 SP chip is 117.


----------



## True Monkey (18. April 2021)

Das hätte ich wissen müssen solange noch einer lief 
Werde ich nachholen


----------



## Don_Dan (18. April 2021)

Danke! Ist ja nicht dringend, ich bin nur neugierig wie gut die retail Chips sind.


----------



## True Monkey (25. April 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (25. April 2021)

Noch nicht mal ausgepackt und schon beim Kühlturm 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (19. August 2021)

Neues Opfer .....6600xt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rapotur (14. September 2021)

Viel Spass bei der Bench Session!


----------



## Schnitzel (18. September 2021)

True Monkey schrieb:


> *AW: Der eXtremkÃ¼hl ***Bilder- & Laberthread****
> 
> ^^danke
> 
> ...


Ja, ist schon wahr.
Alleine der Umstand das ich noch immer in den Top 30 im Team bin, obwohl ich sicherlich alles andere als ein Crack war und mein letztes Ergebnis aus 2014 her rührt, zeigt wie es um die "Szene" bestellt ist.
Mit Hausmitteln und nowhow lässt sich heute recht wenig bewerkstelligen, da gehört auch noch ein nicht zu kleiner vierstelliger Betrag dazu.
Ich hab das alte Zeug immer noch im Keller liegen, bestimmt 150 CPU's von AMD und Intel und die Plattformen dazu ab P3 aufwärts bis 775 1055
Ich warte immer noch darauf das mich die Muse nochmal küsst, aber ich habe da wenig Hoffnung.


----------



## True Monkey (19. September 2021)

jepp .........alleine auf diesem Pic sind 3,5 K sichtbar 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was soll ich sagen ? 

vllt...........................  das Alter eines Mannes erkennt man an der Größe seines Spielzeug


----------



## True Monkey (6. November 2021)

Dann lass ich mal die Kuh fliegen 

6900xt Merc Limited Black .....sofern sie nach dem Umbau noch läuft 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit :
sie läuft noch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (9. November 2021)

Ich liebe Ghetto Kühlungen 

CPU 5950x  @ dice 5,35 Ghz ac
GPU 6900xt Merc BG  @ ? Wasser / radi @ dice

bzw ...drei CPU Pötte mit Dice um das Wasser runter zu kühlen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die beiden Äußeren muss ich noch in Arma packen und dann mal schauen

Cpu lüppt schon


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (9. November 2021)

Wäre es nicht effektiver, dass verdampfte gN2 durch die Radiatoren zu saugen? So hat man ja eher eine Klimanlage, in der die acht 120er sicherstellen, dass Kühlflüssigkeit und Raumluft ähnlich warm/kalt sind.


----------



## True Monkey (9. November 2021)

Bin gerade am testen was wieviel bringt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So hab ich es gut unter Kontrolle bzw die temp des Wassers
Ich glaub ich wickel einen Schlauch um einen Pot


----------



## True Monkey (9. November 2021)

Nachdem ich jetzt versucht habe den radi direkt zu Kühlen mit zusätzlich Dice vor den Lüftern und erkannt habe das ich ein Schwachkopf bin



....back to the roots

*benchbox *
mit zwei 280er in geschlossener Box  mit Dice zusätzlich im Kreislauf gehängt





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und gleich mal zum ersten mal die 100k geknackt ( Vantage Extreme )

https://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/5892121


----------



## True Monkey (9. November 2021)

Und wenn ich schon dabei ....ein Kältetauscher 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

